# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Skull & Shackles: The Wormwood Mutiny [IC]

## lostsole31

_The adventurers wake up in the hold of a ship at sea, only to discover  they've been press-ganged into a crew of scoundrels, thieves, and  buccaneers from the pirate isles of the Shackles.  When they're assigned to a captured ship as part of a skeleton crew,  the adventurers finally have a chance to stage a mutiny, but a sudden  storm strands them on an isolated island inhabited by strange monsters._ 

*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*

*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*Tramp
[Master K]
*
*Golden Rod
*
Human [Minkaian-Varisian]
(f)
CN
Sorcerer (Stormborn) 3
[Tattooed Sorcerer
Stormbound 3

*Handbag
[Lord Foul]
*
*Teal
*
Nagaji
(m)
LE
Alchemist 3
[Grenadier + Toxicant]
Fighter 3
[Mutation Warrior + Venomblade]

*Sprawl
[Ostoril]
*
*Dark Green
*
Human [Chelaxian]
(m)
LE
Monk (Irori) 3
Rogue 3

*Sparkles
[Rithryn]
*
*Blue
*
Oread
(m)
N
Barbarian 3
Druid (Gozreh) 3

*Selkie
[NPC]
*
*Purple
*
Half-Elf [Chelaxian]
(m)
?
Something Combat ?
Something...something....something...
Darkside?

*Sandy
[NPC]
*
*Navy
*
Human [Chelaxian]
(f)
CN
Cleric (Besmara) 3
???

----------


## lostsole31

*Tramp*


 

*Description* 5' 8", 130 lbs.

Arashi is of slightly tall for a woman with bright, red-orange hair kept short to keep it out of the way, stormy grey eyes.

*Personality*

She is free spirited and generally friendly, though also a bit spiteful.
She loves to explore.
She  is a bit mischievous, enjoys harmless pranks, liberally using  prestidigitation to mess with the butt of her joke's clothing color or  food taste.
She can be a bit Impulsive at times, doesn't always think things all the way through logically.

*Home of Record*

Ilizmagorti, Medigalti Island

----------


## lostsole31

*Handbag*


 

*Description* 6' 2", 240 lbs.

Drack is tall and sturdily built with bright, poisonous coloration on his scales the universal sign in the animal kingdom of something poisonous and that should be avoided.  He's got a long smooth tail and deep yellow eyes that betray a fierce intelligence that's somewhat unusual for someone of his obvious strength and stature. 

*Personality*

Drack is not the kindest of men, nor one particularly trusting.  He's a craftsman who knows that his craft will almost certainly be used to kill people.  He's not proud of that end but he is proud of his skill, regardless.  He's made peace with that dichotomy a number of years back.  He likes to plan things out and doesn't like nonsense that disrupts his plans.  Chaotic elements tend to make him grumpy.  If he were born wealthy he'd like nothing more than to be by himself most days learning about long dead empires or some new reaction of two new reagents and the particular application of magic on them.  He's not a rich man.  He wasn't lucky enough to be born that way and being run out of Daggermark by assassins in retaliation for one of his poisons being used on the wrong target has left him so far unable to become rich by the sweat of his brow just yet.  But while he isn't lucky he is determined and mad enough even to test unknown concoctions on himself when other test subjects are lacking.

*Home of Record*

Daggermark, River Kingdoms

----------


## lostsole31

*Sprawl*


 

*Description* 6' 0", 175 lbs.

Irstan is relatively unremarkable in appearance. He has short dark brown hair and blue eyes. He is a bit on the thin side - his body far more flexible than strong or hardy. He generally wears a friendly smile and goatee.

*Personality*

Irstan is a friendly man. He values life and avoids killing if at all possible. He values friendships and is a man of his word. Despite all this, he looks out for himself first and foremost. He is more than willing to lie to avoid conflict and to further his aims, but will keep his promises. 

He has little regard for the gods or the plight of others, viewing ones position in life as their own doing and something everyone can take into their hands. If he lends a hand or helps out, he does so viewing the action as more beneficial than the effort it takes. 

A kind smile and a friendly hand costs him almost nothing, but opens up many possibilities.

*Home of Record*

Port Peril, The Shackles

----------


## lostsole31

*Sparkles*


 

*Description* 5' 0", 17*5 lbs.

Sima stands at an even 5 feet, which is tall among oreads. He has a firm build with a brown grey tint to his skin and long black-gray hair. He has small gems jutting out of some parts of his body, and sapphire blue eyes.

*Personality*

Stubborn and curious, Sima has spent a long time learning about the world but has not experienced much of it and is keen to learn firsthand.

*Home of Record*

Mwangi Expanse

----------


## lostsole31

*Tossed Salad*


 

*Description* 6' 4", 140 lbs.

A tall, dark-skinned, muscular elf with black eyes and long black hair extending down to the middle of his back. He typically paints his face with tribal markings from his clan. They are angular and sharp covering his eyes and streaking off to the sides, coming to a point  just as it reaches his jawline. 

*Personality*

He does a lot of intense staring, mostly from living in the jungle where not noticing small movements will get you killed. He's found this to be true outside of the jungle as well, but people and creatures move in different ways.
He speaks with a strong deep voice and is more than happy to talk to you and learn of your ways and customs, he's grown up in a very small part of the world and is ready to learn more.

*Home of Record*

Ekujae Lands, Mwangi Expanse

----------


## lostsole31

*Dolly*


 

*Description* 3' 2", 30 lbs.

With wavy blonde hair and bright blue eyes, she dresses simply. Her long hair is rarely tied up as she prefers it to be able to move with the wind. When it is tied back, it is in one simple, loose bun. There is nothing especially remarkable about her appearance.

*Personality*

A mix of friendly and reserved, she does not leave much of an impression on people as they often seem to forget her or she has to fight to make herself heard. Having learned to use this to her own advantage, she has no qualms about lying, if needed, to get what she wants from those who don't remember her.

Having a difficult time forming long term attachments to people, she will work well with them but then retreat to be near the sea in the quiet instead. On the rare occasion when someone seems to notice her, she works really hard to gain and remain in their favor.

*Home of Record*

Born at Sea, The Shackles

----------


## lostsole31

You each wake up in a darkened chamber.

Each of you remembers the night before -- the ringing laughter of a wild night, the heady joy of excess, the scents of rich stewed meat and perfume lingering in your nostrils. 

But that was a fleeting memory of what your night even sure was the day prior.

Now, you have a riot of discordant sensations -- a pounding headache, the sickly taste of cheap wine in your mouth, and the feeling of the room swaying, as if you were still drunk.

Before any of you can do more than sit up, however, several pairs of heavy footsteps enter the dark room, and the harsh light of a lantern painfully spears your eyes as a half dozen men or so stand before you.

An expression that might be mistaken for pain but which is clearly an attempt at a smile bruises the lead man's face as he cracks the whip in his hand and screams at the lot of you. *Still abed with the sun over the yardarm? On your feet, ye filthy swabs! Get up on deck and report for duty before Capn Harrigan flays your flesh into sausage skins and has Fishguts fry ye up for breakfast!*

You all discover that all of your weapons and equipment are all gone.

Do any of you refuse, even momentarily? It should be immediately clear to you that if you don't cooperate, you will be quickly overpowered.

----------


## Ostoril

Irstan strains his eyes as he clambers to his feet. *"Ah, yes. Thanks ya kindly for the wakeup call. Seems I's might haves a bit too much ta drink last night. To whom do's I owes tha pleasure and wheres tha deck?"* He looks around and stretches out his face hoping to get his bearings and clearly trying to shake away his hangover.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

[Move] Stand up
[Free] Talk
[Free] Assesses the man with the whip
[Move] Assesses the room

----------


## Rithryn

Sima wakes up and instinctually tries to get out of the hammock like a bed and falls flat on his face with a loud thud.

----------


## Jenny A

Vanora groans involuntarily at the sudden light, grabbing her head as her eyes close. She seems pained as she forces herself to open them again. She quickly scrambles to her feet at the command.  When they are told to get on deck, she immediately seems to snap into focus at the words, clearing the panic off of her face entirely. *"Yes sir!"* She nods with the words and takes a better look at the man in front of her and a couple of steps towards the door.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

MA: Stand
FA: Speak
FA: Assess
MA: Start towards door
When she shifts to focus she is attempting to look less panicked then she feels while still clearly ready to comply.

----------


## Master K

Blinking groggily, Arashi looks around the room taking in her surroundings before climbing out of hammock, and offering a hand to the fallen oread. 
*Spoiler*
Show

 FA: assessment,
 MA: climb out of hammock and move to sima
SA: Offer Sima a hand to help pull him to his Feat

----------


## Rithryn

Sima takes the hand and stands back up.

----------


## lostsole31

> Irstan strains his eyes as he clambers to his feet. *"Ah, yes. Thanks ya kindly for the--***SNAP!***--whuffmff!"*


Irstan has a welt on his cheek and lip now, having taken *10 NL* from the man with the whip.



> Sima wakes up and instinctually tries to ...


get to his feet from the floor of the hold, but unused to the swaying motion of a ship he falls with a thud on the deck.



> Vanora groans involuntarily at the sudden light, grabbing her head as her eyes close. She seems pained as she forces herself to open them again. She quickly scrambles to her feet at the command.  When they are told to get on deck, she immediately seems to snap into focus at the words, clearing the panic off of her face entirely. *"Yes, sir!"* She nods with the words and takes a better look at the man in front of her and a couple of steps towards the door.





> Blinking groggily, Arashi looks around the room taking in her surroundings before ...


.. using the wall to ease herself up carefully from the floor in the uneven swaying motion.



> Sima takes the hand and stands back up.


There are a few others that likewise have been enslaved or press-ganged (which is little difference to some) following the others. There are those trying to get a good look at the man with the whip, not even sure if he is a man, but the lighting is terrible, you are in unfamiliar territory, and in your fearful condition a bit distracted. But you _think_ it is a human male.

The pirates herd the fresh meat (that's you) up through the middle deck and onto the main deck of a ship. As you each make your way to the main deck, you begin to adjust some to your surroundings and try to deduce what happened to you. All of you are able to get an oily aftertaste of nutmeg on the tongue. Irstan, you do remember eating spicy foods and having a spiced rum last night. As do the rest of you....*Spoiler: Arashi, Drack, Sima, Squall, Vanora*
Show

You recognize the flavor as oil of taggit, a type of knockout drug commonly administered to victims of press-gangs ... such as yourselves. It is usually put into spicier foods and drinks to hide the flavor, but the oils that get in the tongue don't wash out easily, staying with a person for the better part of a day.

In addition ... *Spoiler: Arashi, Drack, Sima*
Show

You actually think you remember seeing the bandana-wearing man with the whip last night as some friendly fellows you may have interacted with. His name is Mr. Scourge.

As you are herded onto the main deck, some of you may note that you might have something on you that you didn't expect to still have. *Spoiler: Drack*
Show

Drack: Though not concealed, in fact, without a shirt and wearing cannons like you are you can't, you are surprised to find that you still have your alchemy crafting kit. They are not cheap, and it is a wonder that you manage to have it with you at all still!
*Spoiler: Irstan*
Show

Irstan:  You still have your trusty picks with you in a little sewn in pocket at the back inside top of your breeches!
Its quickly apparent that they (you) are on a sizable ship in the middle of the ocean, far from any land. Port Peril and the mainland of the Shackles are just an ochre haze many miles astern. Figures cluster around the ships mainmast, looking up at the higher deck on the stern, where two figures stand. One of them is a broad, muscular Garundi man with a shaven head, a long beard bound with gold rings, and an eye patchclearly the captain. The other is a younger, balding man with a long black ponytail, wearing a long coat and carrying a well-used cat-o-nine-tails.

At this point, you each (individually, as you don't know each other), see that you are in quite a group of new recruits -- several other people share your predicament, set apart by their relative cleanliness and their apparent unease with their newfound situation. A dozen or so other pirates, clearly existing members of the crew, stand about on the deck or in the ships rigging.

Once the fresh meat is situated on deck, the captain addresses the crew:* Glad you could join us at last! Welcome to the Wormwood! My thanks for volunteering to join my crew."* (crew laughter)* "Im Barnabas Harrigan. Thats Captain Barnabas Harrigan to you, not that youll ever need to address me. I have only one ruledont speak to me. I like talk, but I dont like your talk. Follow that rule and well all get along fine.

Oh, and one more thing. Even with you new recruits, were still short-handed, and I aim to keep what crew I have. Therell be a keelhaulin for anyone caught killin anyone. Mr. Plugg! If youd be so kind as to make pirates out of these landlubbers, itll save me having to put them in the sweatbox for a year and a day before I make pies out of em.*

At the end of his speech, the captain walks away, leaving behind the man with the cat-o-nine-tails. This, as you'll learn, is Mister Plugg, the _Wormwood_s first mate. He looks down at the PCs and other impressed captives and smiles unpleasantly.

*"My name is Mister Plugg. It is my job to make sure that all the positions we need are manned, and right now we are low on trained talent. I need a rigger. When I tell you to, you will all go up the rigging to the crow's nest 60' up as quickly as you can. The first one to make it will be assigned as a rigger-nonqual. Being a rigger is a tough job, but a damn sight better than many other scurvy-laden jobs working the deck.

"Oh, and I don't care if you think you can't climb. Maybe you have a fear of heights, but the Wormwood be no haven for cowards. So you'll climb. You'll climb or you'll die.

"NOW!"
*
*Round One ...* 

*R1T26:* As the  PCs are "processing" what the first mate just said, a man sprints  forward before the final resonance of Mr. Plugg's statement has exited  his mouth. The man is an even 6' tall, has pure white or platinum blond  hair (dirty, hard to tell) with pointy ears poking out of his long hair every now and then, and wears clothing that might be even more  desperate than your own. He attempts an accelerated Climb right off the  bat, getting to a height of 15'.

*R1T22:* Drack, it will be a MA to get to the closest point for you to begin climbing.  What do you do?

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack frowns as the situation is explained.  He's sure he can leverage some of this to his advantage for an opportunity.  Worst case scenario, he could start a fire when they come into port since he had his alchemy kit... he'd need to scavenge ingredients though and he'd need to survive long enough to get to port, which meant playing along.  Drack bolts towards the rope, trying his best to climb it, having the body for climbing but not much experience in it.  The boats he was used to in the river kingdoms were not quite so tall.

*Spoiler: actions* 
Show

Move action get to rope, standard into move action start climbing (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Drack bolts towards the rope, trying his best to climb it, having the  body for climbing but not much experience in it.  The boats he was used  to in the river kingdoms were not quite so tall. He begins climbing, and is at 5' altitude. 

*R1T18:* Vanora, what do you do?

----------


## Jenny A

Vanora tries to ignore the headache as she listens closely. She scowls as she sees another run towards the rigging. She rushes to the rigging and begins to climb up as quickly as possible.
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FA: Assess the captain
MA: Move to rigging
SA: Accelerated Climb (1d20+12)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Vanora tries to ignore the headache as she  listens closely. She scowls  as she sees another run towards the  rigging. She rushes to the rigging  and begins to climb up as quickly as  possible. She gets to a 10' altitude.

*R1T16:* Squall, what do you do?

----------


## H8teradio

Never one to back down from a challenge of skill, Squall will bolt forward after the platinum haired man and join the race up the rigging.

As he moves towards the rigging his hair and exposed skin begins to look damp, it's hard to tell if he's just really sweaty from his drug induced hangover, but it looks like more moisture than that would produce.

*Spoiler: Climbin' Time*
Show

Swift Action: Elemental Aspect! Minor Water Form (+2 Enhancement to Strength)
Double MA: Move towards rigging and Accelerated Climb! (1d20+7)[*8*] +1 for strength boost from minor aspect

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Never one to back down from a challenge of  skill, Squall will bolt  forward after the platinum haired man and join the race up the rigging.  As he moves towards the rigging, his hair and exposed skin begins to  look  damp, it's hard to tell if he's just really sweaty from his drug  induced hangover, but it looks like more moisture than that would  produce. He gets his foot tangled on the first cilimbing square, and the  dampness is enough for his foot to slip .... his leg to slip through  ... and then the rest of his body upend as he falls on his back, his  left leg tangled in the rope latticework. There is much laughter from  the salts about at Squall's kerploppity.

*R1T13:* Arashi, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

With a shrug and a sigh, Arashi will chase after the others grabbing hold of the rigging and starting to haul herself upwards, swearing softly to herself in Minkian, cursing her lack of physical strength.

*Spoiler: These are not the rolls your looking for* 
Show

MA; Move to rigging
SA; Climb rigging (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* With a shrug and a sigh, Arashi will chase after  the others grabbing  hold of the rigging and starting to haul herself upwards, swearing  softly to herself in Minkian, cursing her lack of physical strength. She  finds however, that the rope lattice combined with other lines,  supports, spars, and so forth, will likewise be easier than expected.  The fear of climbing and failing is more daunting than the challenge  itself, as she ascends 5'. 

*R1T12:* Irstan, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Heh. This reminds me a this one time I was bein' chased by a group a ruffians..."* Irstan begins to say as he runs for the rigging, taking a leap at the end hoping to gain some ground before attempting to scramble up the rigging.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

[Free] Start to tell a story
[Move] Move to the rigging and high jump at the end. *Acrobatics:* (1d20+14)[*27*] +4 included in roll from high land speed bonus to jump checks.
[Standard] Accelerated Climb with a point of guile. *Climb:* (1d20+6)[*13*] +2 included in roll from Guile

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* *"Heh. This reminds me a this one time I was bein' chased by a group a ruffians..."* Irstan   begins to say as he runs for the rigging, the sailors all laughing  along with his joke, before he takes a leap at the end  hoping to gain  some ground before attempting to scramble up the rigging. He clears a  WHOPPING SIX FEET off the deck before landing like a howler monkey  against the rope lattice. Unfortunately, he tries to get too much  momentum, not accounting for his 175 pounds of impact with such a  powerful jump, and really doesn't make any headway, and is at a 5'  altitude. 

*R1T6:* Sima, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sima watching everyone take off towards the mast will walk up to it and look at everyone before quietly grabbing onto it and climbing up slowly.

*Spoiler*
Show

 (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Sima watches everyone take off towards the mast.  He walks up to it, looks at everyone, and then quietly grabs onto the  rigger's lattice. He begins to climb ... slowly, but with solid form,  getting to a height of 5'. 

*R1T3:* A woman of  slightly taller height (5' 8") and with broad shoulders, broad hips, and  other broad features .. and yet still possessing the illusion of a  narrow waist with a corset ... strolls up to one of the climbing leads.  She has hair like that of dark, embers on a fire, deep brown eyes, and  obvious Chelaxian features. She is intoxicatingly sultry while likewise  taking nothing from her great beauty. She makes a great show of having  trouble reaching her own arms around her .... front ... to grab onto a  guideline, much to the now building whooping and hollering of some  leering sailors. It's almost as if she was drawn up by a talented crew  of hormonally unfulfilled gynosexual sailor-teens.

*"Please, boys, girls ... settle down,"* she somehow coos while also being easily heard. *"I'm a just a cleric of Besmara! She gave me these girls to float in water, not float in the air."* She continues, while helping Squall get righted and on his feet amidst the hoots and catcalls. *"Sailing  is all about teamwork, you delicious scabs, and I know you're all  getting your wagers ready, aren't you? So let me give this dark horse a  little help and make things interesting."*

*R1T2:*  And that seals it right there as the sailors lose their minds. Very few   are actually paying attention to the climbing race, instead leering at  her .... none nearly so much (or so creepily) as Mister Plugg himself.  Still, just as she had figured, sailors will bet on which way the wind  will blow late on a Moonday in a sea they've never seen just for the fun  of the wager, and now they eye her and the climbers again ... each one  using random, descriptive epithets to call out to their "favored"  climber in this diversion. Still, there are those whispers that sussurate and reinforce themselves as they mutter favorably about having a cleric of Besmara aboard.

Mister Plugg had thought to whip  Squall for his incompetence and to drive him up, but the redhead's  little floor show has his attention on two closely grouped points and  off of the elf. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ..

*Okay, everyone  (to make this go a little quicker) ... give a post for your next bout  of climbing! Squall, you are no longer entangled and prone, but  comfortably on the deck, standing. Drack, Arashi, Irstan, and Sima are at 5'  altitude. Vanora is at 10' altitude. The white-haired man of elven  extraction is at 15' altitude.

----------


## Jenny A

After a quick glance down at the commotion, Vanora rolls her eyes and focuses on climbing muttering in halfling about people that need all the attention. She continues to climb, hoping the distraction will work in her favor.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

FA: Glance down to assess
FA: mumble
MA: Accelerated Climb (1d20+12)[*30*]
SA: Second move - accelerated climb (1d20+12)[*26*]

----------


## H8teradio

Squall looks really flustered almost angry, but he mutters in his native tongue the words for *"Thank you"* 

More deliberately this time he grasps the ropes and begins to climb 

*Spoiler: Climb checks*
Show

2xMove Standard climbs
Climb 1 (1d20+8)[*24*]
Climb 2 (1d20+8)[*12*]
Saw the updated strength on mythweavers, this includes that +1 bonus from the temp strength

----------


## Ostoril

"Theys chased me through tha streets of Port Peril and I's thought that tha best way ta escape harm was a daring climb..." Irstan continues as he does his best to scramble up the rigging.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

[Free] Continue his tale.
[Move] Accelerated Climb with a point of guile. *Climb:* (1d20+4)[*23*] +2 from Guile
[Standard] Accelerated Climb with a point of guile. *Climb:* (1d20+4)[*12*] +2 from Guile

----------


## Rithryn

Sima is unswayed by the hollering of the sailors or the looks of the cleric and continues his slow ascent.

*Spoiler*
Show

 double move action. [Roll] 1d20+9[/roll]  
 [Roll] 1d20+9[/roll]

----------


## Rithryn

*Spoiler*
Show

 (1d20+9)[*15*] first move (1d20+9)[*16*] 2nd move.

----------


## Master K

Doing her best to ignore everyone else, Arashi pushes upward focusing on putting one foot above another and not losing her balance.

*Spoiler: up up and away*
Show

Double MA; Continue climbing, 1 (1d20+5)[*15*]  2 (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack chuckles to himself at the displays of the other kidnapped crew.  They didn't appear to be a very professional outfit, but that served him so much the better for now.  He just keeps trying to put one foot in front of the other, he didn't need to excel here, just avoid making a fool of himself 
*Spoiler*
Show

MA+SA into MA climb [roll0] [roll1]

----------


## lostsole31

*Round Round 2 ...
*
The white-haired elf does a double-accelerated climb, ascending another 30' for a 45' altitude.

Drack chuckles to himself at the displays of the other kidnapped crew.    They didn't appear to be a very professional outfit, but that served  him  so much the better for now.  He just keeps trying to put one foot  in  front of the other, he didn't need to excel here, just avoid making a   fool of himself. He climbs another 5' just fine, but then has a little  trouble.

After a quick glance down at the commotion, Vanora rolls her eyes and   focuses on climbing, muttering in halfling about people that need all  the  attention. She continues to climb, hoping the distraction will work  in  her favor. She really picks up speed, ascending a total of 20'!

Squall looks really flustered almost angry, but he mutters in his native tongue the words for *"Thank you."* More deliberately this time, he grasps the ropes and begins to climb, ascending a total of 10'.

Doing her best to ignore everyone else, Arashi pushes upward, focusing  on  putting one foot above another and not losing her balance. She  steadily climbs 10'.

*"They's chased me through tha' streets of Port Peril and I's thought that  tha' best way ta' escape harm was a daring climb..."* Irstan continues as  he does his best to scramble up the rigging. He scrambles quickly a total of 20'.

Sima is unswayed by the hollering of the sailors or the looks of the  cleric and continues his slow ascent. He steadily climbs a total of 10'.

The Besmaran cleric shrugs and says, "Well, if I can't put my arms in  front of me because of the girls..." and she then puts her back to the  rigging ladder. She bends down to a sitting position as if there were a  chair ... "for leverage, mind you" ... and then langurously reaches her  arms up and back to catch the rope, which of course only stretches the  fabric in certain places to even more readily reveal/ not-reveal what is  hidden by it. Having "trouble" climbing this way, she then arches her  back and thrusts forward her ... forward.

Some of the sailors just don't seem to be as much into the betting, but  for the most part the Besmaran is encouraged, catcalled, and still there  are shouts for the three "crowd favorites" emerging --- Selkie, Dolly,  and Sprawl --- whomever they may be.

White-haired man is @ 45'. Vanora is @ 30'. Irstan @ 25'. Arashi and Sima are at 15'. Drack and Squall @ 10'.

Okay, new round of climbing!

----------


## Jenny A

Vanora continues to climb as fast as she can hoping that something will happen to the white haired man allowing her to catch up.

*Spoiler: Climb*
Show

Double accelerated climb (1d20+12)[*30*] (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Ostoril

Irstan continued his story and his climb. *"And daring it was, scurrin' up a rope like a rat in a flood. An' I was almost ta tha top when..."*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

[Free] Continue story
[Move] Accelerated Climb.* Climb:* (1d20+4)[*8*]
[Standard] Accelerated Climb.* Climb:* (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## H8teradio

Squall keeps up his deliberate climb, trying to get used to the sway of the rigging.

*Spoiler: movin' on up*
Show

Double move, standard climbs
climb 1: (1d20+8)[*28*]
climb 2: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sima continues his climb. *"I hope this isn't what we have to do every morning."*

*Spoiler*
Show

 Standard action climb (1d20+9)[*17*]
Move action climb Standard action (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## Master K

Shaking her head at the growing gap between her and the white haired man and knowing that she stands little to no chance at catching up let alone overtaking. Letting out a sigh, Arashi keeps climbing at a steady pace not wanting to waste energy on rushing and risk falling in the process. though keeping in mind her ever increasing elevation she does make sure to have precautions in place should she or one of the other more vertically adept individuals manage to lose their hold on the rigging.

*Spoiler: Roll Roll Roll the dice*
Show

MA+SA; Climb higher into the rigging. 1- (1d20+5)[*24*]  2-(1d20+5)[*18*]
IA; in the event of her or someone else falling Arashi will use her storm power Floating Breeze to cast Feather Fall as a SLA (concentration check)(1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round 3 ...*

Without missing a beat, the white-haired man zooms to the top of the crow's nest first, winning the event.

*Contest Ends ...*

With  no clock to worry about, when the bell rings and Mister Plugg yells,  everyone carefully makes their way back down to the main deck, and the  bettors pay or receive based upon whom they favored. Selkie is what they  call the white-haired man; Dolly is what they call the blonde halfling;  and Sprawl is the man who was telling a story as he went up.

Mister Plugg looks at the white-haired elf. *"Well,  the crew has dubbed you 'Selkie,' and if you swim half as well as you  climb, it makes sense. You're now a rigger, and you work directly for  me. Stand over with that lot over there."*

Selkie goes over to a lanky looking lot.

*"The rest a'you, line up! .... No, not one behind another, damn it! .... Side-by-side, you sea slugs!"*

He looks at the line of recruits and goes to the end. The first one in line was Dolly.

*"They say halflings are good cooks. Can you cook .... Dolly?"*

Dolly (the halfling formerly known as Vanora), what do you say?

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly pauses for a moment, adjusting to the name then snaps back to answer. Her demeanor is submissive, looking at him but not making eye contact.
*Well, I never really have cooked before, but I will do my best to learn if thats what you assign me to, Sir!*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

FA: assess the man speaking to her
 FA: speak. If I recall correctly, you roll social skills, she is aiming to be diplomatic.
Readied action to go where told/follow directions

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Plugg looks over Dolly's head. Dolly feels her back sting for *8 nonlethal (NL)* before she even hears the snap of the whip.

Mr. Plugg holds her jaw in place for her to look at him, not behind her at who whipped her. *"The only correct answers are ... Yes, sir .... or .. no, sir."*

Releasing her he goes to the next in line (Squall).  *"Can you cook?"*

Squall, how do you answer?

----------


## H8teradio

Squall replies *"I cannot"*

----------


## lostsole31

Mister Plugg looks up at Squall, as the elf is a half-foot taller than the first mate. *"You cannot .... what?"*

----------


## H8teradio

Squall looking straight ahead

*"I cannot cook....."*

Lowering his gaze to meet Mister Plugg's

*".......Sir."*

----------


## lostsole31

The two have something of a staring contest, before Mister Plugg breaks contact first from those pools of blackness that are Squall's eyes and goes to a female recruit (Arashi).

*"Can you cook?"*

Arashi, how do you answer?

----------


## Master K

Standing up straight, Arashi shakes her head slightly in the negative, *"No I can not Sir"*

----------


## lostsole31

The next person in line ... causes Mister Plugg to look down at, though not nearly as much as Dolly. He looks at the gray-skinned, blue-crystal-chested creature (Sima).

*"What about you, rock-runt? Can you cook?"
*
Sima, how do you answer?

----------


## Rithryn

Sima looks up at the man and raises an eyebrow at the runt remark, visibly upset grits his teeth.
*"No sir, I'm not a cook."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Hm. Even your teeth are sparkly,"* says Mister Plugg.

*"Yeah, call him Sparkles!"* calls a member of the crew, and then a whole chorus of sailors chime in with that.

Mister Plugg gives a rare chuckle, if only because he sees how the oread's toothy grin may have worked against any machismo he ever held for himself. *"Sparkles it is."*

He moves to the next in line. *"You? Can you cook?"*

*"No, sir,"* says the dark-red-haired woman, *"but I know how to heat a man -or woman - up properly."*

Catcalls, whistles, and all that you can imagine as such from that. Mister Plugg licks his lips with a rare - and dangerous - smile, and continues on down the line.

Next, he faces the reptilian-looking guy with the satchel. Mister Plugg looks down at the satchel, and doesn't say anything. He just moves on to the last in line ... he one they call Sprawl.  *"Can you cook?"*

Sprawl, how do you answer?

----------


## Ostoril

Irstan smiles and half shrugs. *"Sir! I'm no chef, but I probably won't give anyone food poisoning. Sir!"**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

[Free] Speak

----------


## lostsole31

*"That's a 'no', then,"* he says absent-mindedly as he steps back to the previous, unspoken-to candidate.

Mister Plugg gives Drack a long look, while he does, there are all sorts of side comments from other sailors. *"What is he?" "Dunno, but he'd make a swell pair of shoes." "Or a handbag." "Wait he's holding a handbag." Yeah, a handbag holding a handbag!"* Laughter from the final.

*"Well, Handbag? Can you cook?"* asks Mister Plugg of the sailor formerly known as Drack.

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack glares at the man who gives him the nickname "no sir, though I am an alchemist.  if you like I could show you how to make leather from mammal skin too" he says with a too wide smirk

----------


## lostsole31

Mister Plugg looks at Drack's girth and says, *"You're about the fattest lizardfolk I've ever seen. That means you like food. Congratulations, you're a cook's mate now, Handbag. Report to Fishguts in the galley. Rosie Cusswell!"*

*"Yassir!"* pipes up a brunette hafling female.

*"Show Handbag to the galley so he can report to Fishguts."*
*
"Right away, sir!"* And the halfling looks up at the victim-formerly-known-as-Drack and says, *"C'mon, Handbag. I envy you. You get to be near the food before Fishguts destroys it and turns it all to s*&#."*

She will lead Handbag away to the galley.

Mister Plugg looks at the remaining lot of recruits. *"The rest of you are swabs, and you work for Master Scourge, the Wormwood's master-at-arms. Master Scourge, they're all yours!"* and with that he walks away to assign jobs to the riggers.

Master Scourge is the Wormwoods boatswain and master-at-arms, and Mr. Pluggs right-hand man. As boatswain, he is in charge of all activities and sailors on deck, and as master-at-arms, he is responsible for discipline. Master Scourge is a sneering man with a braided beard and a mouth full of gold teeth. His body is tall (6' 1") and thin, and even his long coat and heavy boots fail to give any impression of strength or bulk. He calls out, *"You grabasstic pieces of whale s*&% stay right where you are!"*

He walks up and down the line of recruits. *"Today is a great day for you. It is your rebirth. It is the day you die as a worthless, plank thumping landlubber. If you think you were a sailor before, you weren't a real sailor. You cut water like a meat tenderizer in a bathtub. You are worthless scum that isn't fit to socialize with a barnacle. But today is the day you can begin to change that. Today is the day that I and your fellow sailors will begin to teach you what it is to be a real sailor ...a gods-damned, steely-eyed killer of the seas ... a Shackles pirate!"*

He continues to stroll the line. *"So let's see ... we have Dolly, Sparkles, and Sprawl. Handbag and Selkie are already assigned their jobs. We still have to baptize a few of you others."*

He stops in front of the red-bobbed woman with a curiously happy expression. He looks about, *"Looks like this one is happy she died. We did her a goddamn service taking her from the slavery of landbound drudgery. Isn't that right, swabbee?"*

Arashi, how do you respond?

----------


## Master K

Arashi shrugs, but speaks confidently, "*I left home to find my own adventures, this seems as good a place to start as any,"* continuing to smile contentedly

----------


## lostsole31

*"So, you're homeless, then, eh?"* says Master Scourge, loud enough for the cleverer sailors to come up with interesting names.

*"Hobo!" "Vagrant!" Transient!" "Tramp!"*

*"THAT'S the one!"* says an excited Master Scourge. *"Welcome aboard, Tramp."*

He then comes down the line to the buxom lass with the randy ways. *"Okay, Floats,"* he says, listening, only to find out his own attempt has fallen flat with maybe one or two polite chuckles. Master Scourge recovers from that fail quickly, *"where do you call home?"*

*"I was born at sea, and spent my whole life on one ship or another, as fitting for a cleric of Besmara and a grand-daughter of Captain Quinn of the Fearful Strumpet."*

There are some oohs and aahs, as it seems there must be some local legend behind the name. Even Master Scourge, a miserable sot, seems impressed. *"What's your name, missie?"*

*"Sandara Quinn, Master."*

*"Well, you gotta earn the last name, so until you show yourself an ABS here, we're gonna call you Sandy. You like that name, don't you?"* he says, gearing up with a little bit of menace, but having some trouble.

*"Yes, Master. Permission to fall out to perform swabbee duties, Master?"*

He nods. *"Fall out to the capstan. I will talk to you in a few minutes." 

*Finally, he comes to the dark-eyed elf (Squall).  *"Out with it, pointy. Where you from in two sentences or less."*

Squall, how do you answer?

----------


## H8teradio

Squall looks off into the horizon and in a slow cadence says.
*
"I am of the Ekujae of the expanse, the trees are my home, but the sea.... she calls to me."
*

----------


## lostsole31

The sailors all laugh at Squall as he tries to nobly impart his story.

*"Feh,"* says Master Scourge. *"You look like somebody upended a vegetarian dish all over you."* (gets some laughs)

*"Kale!" "Iceberg!" "Chard!" "Tossed Salad!"*

And that is how Squall's name came to be Tossed Salad.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Cook's Mate Handbag*
Show

Handbag, it is kind of interesting that for a humanoid that has reptilian features, the first task Ambrose "Fishguts" Kroop has you do is Turtle Hunting .... hunting leatherback sea turtles with harpoons, treble hooks, and nets. Please roll a single Profession (fisherman) or Survival check, your choice. Note that you cannot get higher than a DC 10 w/ Profession (fisherman).

*Swabbee Jobs Assigned ...*

Dolly and Tossed Saladl  ... Man the bilges! Vile and sweaty work cleaning out the bilges, requiring a STR check. You also need to make a CON check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.

Sandy, Sparkles, and Sprawl ... Runner! Passing messages to the crew and officers of the _Wormwood_ in all parts of the ship except officers cabins (areas A4 and A5), requiring an Acrobatics check and a CON check. Failing the CON check results in the PC being fatigued at the end of the shift. A PC with the Run feat automatically succeeds at this task.

Tramp ... Hauling Rope and Knot Work! Tying and untying knots in the ships ropes and moving heavy coils of rope from one part of the ship to another, requiring a Profession (sailor) or STR check (your choice. You must also make a CON check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.

All rolls must be made in spoilers here on Giants .. NOT in Discord.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl, as he is now known, makes his way about the ship handing off messages, taking every precious few moments he can to try to learn more about his new 'coworkers'.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Assessment: Attempt to learn who is friendly enough to socialize with and who to avoid.
Acrobatics Check: (1d20+10)[*17*]
Constitution Check: (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sima goes about his work on the ship.

*Spoiler*
Show

Acrobatics (1d20+2)[*11*]
Con (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Master K

With an ever present smile Arashi rolls up her sleeves , revealing her tattoos, and starts hauling and tying rope as needed while making small talk where appropriate slowly trying to gather more information about the ship and its crew. 

*Spoiler: Crunchatize me Captain*
Show

Str check for rope work (1d20+0)[*7*]
Con check for fatigue (1d20+0)[*8*]
Diplomacy check for gathering general info (not sure if you roll that or me so i'm putting it in just in case, feel free to ignore it if its not needed/applicable) (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad gets to work cleaning the bilges and familiarizing himself with the ship. He's used to the humidity, but its slick and keeping his footing is more difficult than he'd anticipated. 


*Spoiler: Roly Poly*
Show

STR (1d20+3)[*5*]
CON (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly mostly keeps to herself while doing her assigned task. If spoken to, she will respond politely.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Strength check (1d20+1)[*4*]
con check (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

Over the course of the day, Dolly and Sprawl will heal from their earlier whippings.

With everyone complete whatever tasks they were performing, the clock on deck chimes out and Master Scourge calls dusk. Mister Plugg comes out to the poop deck, and calls an end to tasks, and then the runners are sent to the other parts of the ship to make sure that they know the day's work is done and that all hands are to muster topside. (That means to gather together on the main deck.)

With the crew on deck, it is the "Bloody Hour." The unfortunate sailor that Dolly and Tossed Salad saw in the bilge - Jakes Magpie - is brought topside. His crime is that he was caught stealing from the quartermaster's store the night before, and after a brief interrogation confessed his crime to Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge. Mister Plugg comes down to meet Master Scourge on the main deck, while the captain himself comes out of his cabin and goes up to the poop deck to the bridge to witness the sentence being carried out. 

*"A pirate ship requires absolute faith and trust in each other for all that sail under that ship's flag,"* begins Captain Harrigan. *"Stealing undermines that trust, and ruins the good order and discipline needed for a ship to run smoothly. The act itself is a violation that is like a cancer, and the source of that cancer must be excised. 

"Jakes Magpie, for your execrable crime of theft at the quartermaster's store, which is a theft directly against myself and each sailor here ... from Mister Plugg on down to the nub Tramp there ... you are hereby sentenced to death by keelhauling."*

Jakes gets his hands tied together through expert knots, while the bitter end of a rope from the other side of the ship binds his feet. He is tossed over the port side of the ship, and Mister Plugg, Master Scourge, and a few other sailors tug at the ropes which will carry Jakes Magpie down the port side of the boat, across the keel, and then up the starboard side of the boat and back onto the ship.

Everyone of the PCs notices the relish with which Mr. Plugg, in particular, tugs at the rope as the unfortunate Magpie is dragged under the ship for 12 rounds. What appears on the other side has been cut to shreds and is soon thrown overboard to feed the sharks.*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

You noticed that the body must have suffered enough damage from the barnacles crusting the barnacles of the ship to kill him twice over, and the constant stress of such damage means he probably expelled his air from the pain and drowned anyway.

The Bloody Hour continues, though, as Master Scourge gives Tossed Salad and Dolly both a strong verbal reprimand - publicly - for performing so poorly in the bilges today.

The Bloody Hour complete, the crew is then served dinner and rum rations while the officers retired to the captain's cabin for dinner. The crew's morale actually perks up quickly despite the downer that Magpies' death might have provided. It seems the new cook's mate Handbag did a decent job of hunting leatherback sea turtles, so the fish stew is better than normal.

Is there anyone who does NOT drink their rum ration. And if so, what do you do with it?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will offer to trade his rum for carpenters tools, or if no one has any information on where to find some.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Drink your f*$%ing rum rations, non-qual,"* says a halfling female to Sparkles.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Whys, I belives that tha last time I accepted a drink from an unsavory lot, I found myself whisked away from peril. Port Peril that is!"* With a laugh Sprawl will raise a toast to his new fellows. *"May this company a fine gentlemen, and gentlewomen, keep me away from peril many times more, and I will repay tha kindness!"* Sprawl then drinks his ration.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Drink my ration

----------


## lostsole31

His toast is met well by his fellow sailors, though nobody glugs down their rum ration, as they want it to wash their meal down.

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly does her best to blend in, especially after the reprimand. She follows the lead of the more established crew- saving her rum ration to wash down her meal.

*Spoiler: Stuff*
Show

drinks rum after seeing others drink it

----------


## Master K

Tramp will plop down next to Dolly and flash her an exhausted smile, before ravenously digging into her meal. using the Rum ration to wash it all down. and letting out a loud satisfied *"BELCH"* afterwards.

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad will slowly sip his rum rations while observing and listening to how everyone interacts over dinner.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, do you drink your rations after a fellow sailor reprimands you?

Handbag, what about you?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles sighs and eats his meal drinking the rum as he goes.

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag doesn't trust the rum, but he does trust his own constitution.  He'll swish it back and forth in his mouth before swallowing, seeing if he can tell if they've laced it with anything.  If it passes his test he'll drink the rest. He looks over the other people in the small crew, grunting in acknowledgement

----------


## lostsole31

During the crew's meal, the PCs will note that Sandy is no longer stripped of all possessions like themselves. Now, she wears a sporty tricorne, has weapons, and some other items ...

----------


## lostsole31

The rum rations are staggeringly strong. After dinner, everyone feels really good and mildly more sociable, but also more tired as it helps the body relax from a long day's work, so it shouldn't be hard to go to sleep if you want to go right to bed.
*Spoiler: Dolly, Tossed Salad, Tramp*
Show

Because you were already fatigued, you are now exhausted. However, you do get a variable bonus to CHA (see your sheets).
*Spoiler: Exhausted*
Show

*Exhausted:* An exhausted character moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a 6 penalty to Strength and Dexterity.  After 1 hour of complete rest, an exhausted character becomes fatigued.  A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that  would normally cause fatigue.

As a side effect, however, you are also "weakened."
*Spoiler: Weakened*
Show

*Weakened*: A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.


*Spoiler: Handbag, Selkie, Sparkles, Sprawl*
Show

You are now fatigued as the strong drink has a good sedative calming effect.*Spoiler: Fatigued*
Show

*Fatigued:* A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity.  Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued  character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued  characters are no longer fatigued.
You will have no problems getting to sleep when you want to.
Alcohol is still a drug and toxin, though, so you are are "weakened" as well.*Spoiler: Weakened*
Show

*Weakened*: A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.
But the sociability means you gain a CHA boost. Please see your sheets for individual effects.

Now that you've witnessed "Bloody Hour" on the ship and have had dinner and your rum rations, the new recruits are all marched down to the Lower Hold and Crew Berths (A10). Sixteen pillars support the deck above this spacious hold. At night, the _Wormwood_s common pirates tie their hammocks between the walls and pillars and sleep until dawn. Two of Mr. Pluggs toadies, Kipper and Patch Patchsalt, have claimed the far forward section of the hold as their own, and their hammocks are strung between the foremast and the stairs leading up to the middle hold (*A6*). A trap door just behind the mainmast opens onto the bilges below (*A11*), and requires a DC 10 Strength check to lift. The hold is currently empty of cargo, but several footlockers line the walls. Each member of the crew has a locker, equivalent to a small chest. At the start of the adventure, only 18 of these lockers are in use by other sailors, while 22 empty lockers are stacked along the walls.

Master Scourge and a sailor marking things down in a ledger assign each sailor a locker and a locker key. You are each instructed to keep your locker locked at all times.

After that, Master Scourge leaves, and each of you are on "shipboard liberty."

What night actions do you take, if any? Feel free to comment here (if you might end up working with others, but beware a roving band of sailors looks sus), or in your private Discord channel.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 2 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Everyone wakes up rested, though a little sore as hammock-sleeping takes some getting used to. And waking up rested is not the same as springing out an full of pep.

Sandy has some things for two of her fellow recruits. She hands Tossed Salad his Gozran fetish symbol and medicine bag (spell component pouch), and then a holy symbol of Besmara and another pouch of interesting objects for Dolly.  For Tossed Salad, these are both of his objects. For Dolly, it is her spell component pouch, but the wooden holy symbol of Besmara is new. 

*"Hey,"* she says to both Dolly and Tossed Salad, having called them over to her. *"I managed to get Cut-Throat Grok to give me these things when I saw them and found out who their owners were. I hope you take these as an offering of friendship. On a pirate ship, it's not what you know but who you know that helps you get by. Friends help each other out, enemies cause troubleon a crowded pirate ship, this fact is essential for basic survival. I hope we can be friends."**Spoiler: Dolly, Tossed Salad*
Show

Sandy seems to be someone who is helpful, so you can spend some off-time talking for RP and training, but you won't need to spend your ship actions influencing her. If you want to continue chatting with her, let me know, but as it is the morning, and this now means you have the means to recover spells, I imagine both of you are eager to reconnect to your divine sources!

After everyone has a simple breakfast of hard tack and about an hour or so to stow their hammocks and "prepare themselves for the day" (which includes preparing spells, extracts, mutagen, and/or veils), muster on deck is made, and then everyone is given their jobs.

Fall Out to Discord!

----------


## lostsole31

As it was, mostly everyone did fine with their various shipboard tasks.

Sparkles and Sprawl swabbed the decks, with Sparkles trying to make headway on influencing Crimson "Cog" Cogward.

Tramp had another day of not doing that great with hauling rope and knot tying, finding out that while she has magic that she openly shared ... making ropes go up and down ... there is no finesse in this task and she was given a verbal reprimand. Dolly does alright learning how to effect repairs on a ship. In the evening, she and Tramp performed for the crew, singing passably, with Tramp trying to sing "right" and Dolly being more "fun" (read: drunk), but all-in-all doing well.

Tossed Salad did a good job as a runner.

Handbag got to slaughter a pig. Of course, the crew still only got fish rations, but Fishguts did let Handbag have a few pull of pork .... for a cook's taste-test, of course. Strictly professional.

You hear that your fellow recruits did well as well. Selkie performed upper rigging work, while Sandy was able to perform the job in the bilge that Tossed and Dolly couldn't the day before.

End of day...

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 3 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Mere  seconds after the bell tolls to summon the crew on deck (so after the  PCs do their setups for today), four piratesAretta Bansion, Fipps  Chumlett, Jaundiced Jape, and Slippery Sy Loneganblock the PCs path. 

*In a hurry?* the corpulent Fipps says as he laughs, pushing Tramp in the chest.

*Round One ...

R1T28:* Dolly, what do you do? You heard Fipps around a stanchion that's in the way, though you did _not_ see Tramp get pushed in the chest.

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly nonchalantly walks towards the door. She looks at Fipps and smiles, *Id love to stay and chat, but I need a head start on my day: short legs and all.* She gives a slight shrug.*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Move: up to 20 feet of walking towards door, not pushing through those in way though.
Free: Assess- specifically looking for best way through.
Standard/2nd move: Studied target Fipps (as slayer ability)
Free action: Talk (I believe you roll for social skills as you deem appropriate. She has no real interest in talking to him.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Dolly nonchalantly walks forward, looking at Fipps, and smiles, *Id love to stay and chat, but I need a head start on my day: short legs and all.* She gives a slight shrug right next to him, looking him up and down. As heavyset as he is, that requires a lot of looking.

*R1T27:* *"Oi!"*  comes a call from the forward part of lower deck. Selkie walks right up  to Fipps, and he has brass knuckles that he has pulled from somewhere  on himself that was hidden. *"Now,  these all here are a bunch of mewly scrubs, but as we woke up together,  and were impressed together, that sorta' makes me and them like family.  And you just can't choose family, but you can choose to f*&k up  those who mess with family. You know, for fun."*

*R1T18:* Handbag,  what do you do? And just for guidance, the hammocks that you see are  not tied up for the most part, as sailors are required to roll and tie  off their hammocks when not in use, so they aren't "in the way."

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag hisses at the people blocking their way, opening his mouth to show large fangs.  He glared at the ones mostly blocking their way and says *"move"


**Spoiler*
Show


intimidate (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Handbag hisses at the people blocking their way, opening his mouth to  show large fangs.  He glared at the ones mostly blocking their way and  says, *"Move."* 

*R1T17:* Fipps gulps and steps away from Sprawl and Dolly.

*R1T15:* Sprawl, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Come now ma dear friends, if ya have a quarrel wi' us, best we settle it afta hours. Unless ya want to be getting tha officers involved in why we are late ta duty. If ya would be so kind as ta let us through?"* Sprawl gives the men a smile and makes his way towards the deck, nimbly moving past them. *"S'cuse me, pardon me."
*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Move: Move towards the top deck, using acrobatics to move through adjacent squares along the top if necessary. (1d20+10)[*21*]
Standard: Continue moving towards the top deck.
Free: Talk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* *"Come now ma dear friends, if ya have a quarrel  wi' us, best we settle it afta hours. Unless ya want to be getting tha  officers involved in why we are late ta duty. If ya would be so kind as  ta let us through?"* Sprawl gives the men a smile and makes his way towards the deck, nimbly moving past them. *"S'cuse me, pardon me."* 

Sprawl  does get stopped at the ladder (nautical term for "stairs") because the  stairs are packed with the rest of the crew there listening and  watching and seeing what happens.

*R1T15:* Slippery Sy Lonegan gives chase and gets right up to Sprawl, loading up to swing.

Sprawl,  she isn't a skilled brawler, so you could get an unarmed attack on her  as an AOO. Normally I do them, but we haven't really defined what your  PC would do in this scenario.  Does Sprawl take an AOO, and if so ...  what type and what type of damage?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl may be a friendly fellow, but not being one to be walked all over he takes his opportunity to let that be known. He quickly tries to knock some sense into his assailant, hoping he doesn't leave too big of a bruise.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AOO: Non Lethal Unarmed Strike (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*7*] non lethal bludgeoning.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14 (Cont'd):* Sprawl may be a friendly fellow, but not being one to be walked all over  he takes his opportunity to let that be known. He quickly tries to  knock some sense into his assailant, hoping he doesn't leave too big of a  bruise, using the stairs for a little extra height as he knees her in the crook of the left elbow for *7 NL*, making her own blow go wide.

*R1T13:* Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles continues to top deck to do his work, if anyone tries to stop them he looks them in the eye and says.
*"Move, or be moved!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Sparkles continues to top deck to do his work,  passing by Jaundiced Jape and Aretta Bansion, who don't try to stop him.  He gets up next to Slippery Sy Lonegan after a double move and growls, *"Move, or be moved!"*

*R1T12:* Jaundiced Jape recovers from Handbag's scary delivery then snarls and steps up to Handbag and takes a swing, missing.

*R1T9:* Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp smiles warmly as she creates a portal next to herself (setting the other end as close to the ladder as she can while still leaving herself room to exit) *"As much as I'd love to stay and chat, I Really don't feel like gettin chewed out for being late for duty, so I think I'm gonna have to pass on this one."* ​(putting a healthy amount of Sarcasm into the word Love) Proceeds to then step through the portal and continue to make her way towards the top deck as best she can

*Spoiler: om nom nom, crunchy crunch crunch*
Show

SA: Create portal using Runecloth of Doorways
FA; Talk
MA; go through portal and continue towards/up the ladder to report for duty (will use Acrobatics if needed to try to pass people)
IA; if anyone attacks her Tramp will use Windy Escape to avoid the blow

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Tramp smiles warmly as she lifts a hand and  creates a shimmering, 5-foot-diameter "window" of mixed light and  darkness that swirls into existence to the outboard of her, next to a  shocked Dolly. Meanwhile, another such window appears appears several  feet forward next to Sparkles. She then says, with a bit of sarcasm  where appropriate, *"As much as I'd love to stay and chat, I really don't feel like gettin' chewed out for being late for duty, so I think I'm gonna have to pass on this one."* ​

She  then steps through the window by the bulkhead, and in doing so  instantaneously appears out of the forward portal to now be screened  from Slippery Sy by Sparkles and Sprawl. She does notice all the  sailor-kibitzers packed on the stairs, practically impassable right now.  They reacted when Sprawl kneed Sy, but now there are all manner of  superstitious "sign drawing" that the sailors on the stairs make from  Tramp's very overt display of power.

*R1T5:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

----------


## H8teradio

Seeing Jaundice Jape take a swing at Handbag, Tossed Salad will move to intervene. 

He lumbers over and tries to push Jaundice Jape away and says *"Enough!"

**Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move: 1 Square west and 1 Square North to be next to Jaundice Jape
Standard: Bull Rush Jaundice Jape (1d20+6)[*17*] (doesn't include +2 from Powerful Maneuvers)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Seeing Jaundice Jape take a swing at Handbag,  Tossed Salad will move to intervene. He lumbers over and pushes Jaundice  Jape away and says, *"Enough!"* 

*R1T4:* Aretta Bansion sucker punches Tossed Salad in the stomach for *5 NL* since he had overcommitted his momentum, a lot of sailors on the stairs peering over with a collective *"OHHHH!"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Dolly, your studied target is Fipps, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

----------


## Jenny A

With a path now clear, and a quick smile towards Selkie, Dolly continues towards the stairs. She takes a moment, holding her new gift, to pray to her goddess in halfling asking for favor should this go badly.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

MA: Moves 20 feet to the left
SA: casts divine favor

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T28:* With a path now clear, and a quick smile towards Selkie, Dolly continues  towards the stairs. She takes a moment, holding her new gift, to pray  to her goddess in halfling asking for favor should this go badly. 

It  is a strange thing, for in the past, she had little fetishes she made  that would be reminiscent of the waves and the ocean, or even strange  bits of detritus and odd materials she was inspired to use, but she  never called on a deity. The forms are the same, and she meditated on  that water today, for none have shown her about prayers to Besmara  Herself. But as she intones the strange words and lets her body  instinctively draws the symbols, she feels a connection in calling on  Besmara, finally realizing that it was, indeed, the Black Lady who has  answered her call. The satisfying release of energy happens that says  that magic has been enacted in the world.

Dolly isn't a "church  woman," but she is more savvy than most at knowing who to say what  prayers to Whom. And Besmara is known as the Lady of Misfortune in some  circles, but Dolly hasn't asked Besmara to not smile upon her (for that  would be to gain her "favor" ... i.e., unluck), but to actually  influence actions in her favor.

Well, we shall see if Dolly didn't just damn her soul in some way...

*R2T27:* *"Oh, I'm up for a brawl,"* snarls Selkie. *"Been  looking for payback, since Scourge had to have had pals who helped to  bring us to hits rotting hulk. Likely someone like you, fat man!"*

Selkie  hauls back like a haymaker to hit Fipps with his brass knuckles. Fipps  looks ready to get inside it, but Selkie does swing horizontally, but  vertically .... smashing down into Fipps' clumsily planted left foot for  *10 damage*. There is a loud crunching of bone as Fipps screams in pain.

The  sailors were enjoying the show before, but with brass knuckles in play  and a hit like that, there is suddenly silence as the fight has taken on  a much different tenor and there is real injury.

*R2T18:* Handbag,  it is hard to see on the map, but Jaundiced Jape is on the other side  of a stanchion from you, but adjacent. Aretta Bansion is 10' to your  west. What do you do?

Fipps on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag hisses more at Jake, attempting to trip him with a sweep of his leg before saying to him *"this is your last warning.  Try to touch me again and I will melt off your face*

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


standard action trip with deft maneuvers [roll]1d20+9[/roll]
free action talk

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Handbag hisses more at Jape, tripping him with a sweep of his leg before saying to him, *"This is your last warning.  Try to touch me again and I will melt off your face."* 

*R2T17:* Fipps seethes in rage and draws a dagger, then launches at Selkie, returning the favor by stabbing him in the left foot for *4*.

*R2T15:* Sprawl, while only just between Selkie and Fipps, this just became a potentially deadly brawl. What do you do?

Slippery Sy Lonegan on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl curses seeing the lethal fight break out. He unloads a focused flurry of nonlethal blows upon his attacker hoping to down them quickly so that he can break up the fight with lethal weapons before it becomes deadly. *"Knock it off!"*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] non lethal bludgeoning.
   Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] non lethal bludgeoning.
   Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning.
*Conditional:* If target goes down stop attacking them.
[Free] Shout

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Sprawl curses when he sees the lethal fight break out. He unloads a focused  flurry of nonlethal blows upon his attacker hoping to down them quickly  so that he can break up the fight with lethal weapons before it becomes  deadly. He knees Slippery Sy in her right elbow for a painful *8 NL*, but she evades his followup kick. But she couldn't have expected his ki-infused speed as his fist connects with her belly for *11 NL*, causing her to crumple to the ground.

*"Knock it off!"* he yells aft.

*R2T13:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Jaundiced Jape on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Hearing the sounds of a fight sparkles moves towards where handbag is to see what's going on.
*"You both better be careful, if any of the ships officers hear about this we'll have new volunteers for the bloody hour!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Hearing the sounds of a fight sparkles moves  towards where Handbag is - moving around a creepy portal - to see what's  going on. *"You both better be careful! If any of the ships officers' hear about this, we'll have new volunteers for the bloody hour!"* 

*R2T13:*  To the aft, Jaundiced Jape isn't really paying attention now to the  person that just tripped him, seeing a different level to the battle.  

*"Fipps, man! What you' doin'?!"* he calls as he stands up and moves  forward.

*R2T9:* Tramp, you were concentrating on portals. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Aretta Bansion in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp lets her focus drop from her portal as it has served its purpose, and she no longer has need of it. After making a quick survey of the situation around her she nods to herself before turning invisible, mentally bracing herself incase the fight gets worse and/or someone comes after her

*Spoiler: Pay no attention to the crunch behind the spoiler*
Show

FA: Assessment
SA: cast 1st level spell Vanish
IA: If attacked will cast 1st level spell Windy Escape

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Tramp lets her focus drop from her portal as it  has served its purpose,  and she no longer has need of it. After making a quick survey of the  situation around her she nods to herself before casting a spell,  intoning loudly strange arcane words and making eldritch symbols in the  air before disappearing from view. 

There's a collective gasp from sailors at another blatant magical display. *"Right sure that kelpie's some sorta' sea witch!"*

*R2T5:* Tossed Salad, what do you do? 

Aretta Bansion on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad takes a step west and tries to grab on to the big man Fipps.

 *"This needs to stop."*

*Spoiler: Grappling* 
Show

Swift: Initiate Elemental Aspect- Water
Free: 5ft Step towards Fipps
Standard: Attempt to Grapple (1d20+6)[*16*] (gets +1 from strength bonus)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Tossed Salad takes a step west and tries to grab  on to the big man Fipps. Fipps stabs Tossed in his cheek for 3, but  Tossed still manages to grab him. *"This needs to stop."* 

*R2T4:* Aretta wants no part of a fight that has deadly weapons, and she moves over by Jaundiced Jape.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Dolly, what do you do? Fipps is your studied target, and you have _divine favor_ cast.

Selkie on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly sighs and moves to the other side of the grabbed Fipps, speaking, annoyed as she walks. *"Shouldn't we ALL just get to work?"* She grabs for the knife Fipps is holding. *"I'd be happy to try to help any injured feel better."
**Spoiler: crunch*
Show

Move action: walk 20 feet NE to flank Flipps.
Free Action: Talk
Standard Action: Try to Disarm Fipps (1d20+6) - took Divine favor and flanking into account for roll already
Free Action: Assess mood of Fipps

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T28:* Dolly sighs and moves to the other side of the grabbed Fipps, speaking, annoyed as she walks. *"Shouldn't we ALL just get to work?"* She grabs for the knife Fipps is holding. *"I'd be happy to try to help any injured feel better."* 

While she doesn't grab the knife, she does manage to knock it out of his hand.

*R3T27:*  Selkie goes to curb stomp Fipps. Selkie is a brawler, descriptively,  but is mainly dangerous with his brass knuckles. Truth be told though,  while really strong, he's not actually a trained unarmed fighter like  Sprawl. So, when he gets a crit that is a bone masher that breaks both  of the bones in Fipps' right lower arm - and Fipp's howls' piteously in pain - for *12 NL + 2 STR + right arm useless* until healed ... it is a shocker. Either way, Fipps releases the knife as his hole body goes unconscious.

Selkie takes off his brass knuckles, hiding it in his breeches.

*Combat Ends ...*

Slippery Sy is unconscious, and Jaundiced Jape and Aretta already were pulling away once Selkie and Fipps made this a different kind of fight. The two of them pick up Sy and carry her upstairs

Selkie doesn't give Fipps another look and begins to walk away.

What do the rest of you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl sighs and makes his way towards the top hoping to still be on time for his tasks and inform his commanding officer of what happened. He keeps an eye on the other sailors and their reactions to the events.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move to the deck and report for duty.
[Assessment] Attempt to gather the attitudes of the sailors to the events that transpired.

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad will let Fipps' considerable girth fall to the floor. 

*"You should have listened"*

Tossed Salad steps over him on the way out with the others.

----------


## Master K

Smirking Tramp will head up the ladder towards the top deck, intermingling herself amongst the other pirates as she makes her way towards where she needs to check in to be assigned her tasks for the day.  Allowing her Vanish to expire naturally, she will give a small wink to anyone who seems to take notice of her reappearance from thin air.


*Spoiler: Crunch Time*
Show

IA: while tramp is outwardly unfazed by the events that have transpired, mentally she is still a bit on edge, and will keep Windy Escape at the ready should the need arise (not to be used to avoid punishment from officers as that would only further their ire)

----------


## lostsole31

> Sprawl ...and inform his commanding officer of what happened.


So, the commanding officer is the captain. Is Sprawl trying to get an audience with the captain so he can tattle inform him of what happened?

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack moves on to where he was supposed to be this morning, unless he is stopped, he goes to the kitchen.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl makes his way to Master Scourge to report the incident with all haste. *"Master Scourge."* he states. Minding his previous encounters, Sprawl waits to be addressed before continuing to report on the incident.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move to find Master Scourge.
Address him then wait for permission to report the happenings of the incident.

----------


## lostsole31

*"What's your ache, you food-eating nub?"* asks Master Scourge of Sprawl.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Aye Sir, I figure ya would want ta know tha some a the crew took sum umbrage with myself and some a tha other new hands while we was making our way ta work. Things got a bit out a hand as they tried stoppin us from doing our duty. We will be short handed today. I had ta knock out Miss Lonegan, I tried ma best ta do no real harm. An looks like Fipps picked a fight wit someone he shouldn't."* Sprawl braces himself for some retaliation after his report, knowing to defend himself will likely just lead to more trouble.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Give report on the event
Don't try to dodge any angry attacks from Master Scourge.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Master Sprawl,"* says Master Scourge with a leer, *"it seems your intelligence regarding Master Lonegan is a bit weathered, for there she is in muster formation."*

Master Scourge's gaze has drawn Sprawl's own to Jaundiced Jape and Aretta Bansion totally trying to pull off a _Weekend at Bernie's_ with Slippery Sy Lonegan. They even pull a clumsy salute on the petite woman.

*"Master Chumlett can account for himself, no doubt. Or if not, I would say he has failed to muster properly, would you not agree, Master Sprawl? And I expect not to be bothered by every sailor's squabble. A ship is a tight community, and you have to learn to work things out .... whichever way works best,"* and here there is an evil smile that betrays no compassion for Fipps.
*
"But, when it comes to muster in line, it is exactly that, Master Sprawl. In line. It seems, however, that you are not in line, having come to me with these irksome complaints about trouble with the sewing circle instead of getting in line and perhaps getting my attention then. Oh, and there's the bell. Master Sprawl, you are late to muster. I suggest you get in line."*

----------


## Ostoril

With a quick salute, Sprawl makes his way to get in line with the utmost haste.

----------


## lostsole31

DAY 3 DUTY ROSTER

Selkie is given rope work with the riggers.

The Swabs are given their duties as follows...
Rat Catcher:  Tramp 
Swab the Decks:  Sprawl 
Hauling Rope & Knot Work:  Sandy 
Runner:  Sparkles
Tossed Salad Repairs:  Dolly

As far as Cook's Mate Handbag, he will have another day of Turtle Hunting.

[See Discord for individual events and ship actions.]

----------


## lostsole31

The Bloody Hour comes about as the crew is mustered topside.

A couple sailors and the Ship's Surgeons guide (Habbly Quarne, the "Stitchman") and in a case or two, partially carry, Fipps Chumlett topside. Fipps' leg is in a cast, and as beaten as he was, he was unable to work today.

The Captain comes out to oversee justice.

Mister Plugg calls out, *"The sea is a harsh mistress. She does not care if you are injured and unable to continue your tasks. She will not cease her rage. And if you cannot do your share, you will be food for the fishes. Master Chumlett, for the crime of failing to stand tall before the mast in fulfilment of your duties today, you are hereby sentenced to be punished for the normal first offense with a dozen lashes. Master Scourge, carry out the punishment."*

Does anyone say or do anything?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl bites his lip and watches silently, clearly flinching with each lash.

----------


## Master K

Tramp watches and says nothing, feeling no sympathy for Fipps after what he pulled that morning.

----------


## lostsole31

Once the terrifying punishment is carried out, an unconscious Fipps Chumlett is carried away. The Stitchman talks with Master Scourge, who looks genuinely upset, and in turn he looks up to the Captain, who nods his own head. The captain then retires to his stateroom.

Master Scourge then says, *"Fipps Chumlett is hereby on convalescent leave, but not liberty, and is confined to his hammock at the behest of the ship's surgeon."*

Thus ends the Bloody Hour, and the meal and rum rations are served.

Does the party talk amongst itself? And the assumption is that everyone drinks their rum ration unless someone specifically states that they do not.

----------


## lostsole31

The party does realize that Sandy does make overtures of friendship to each of you while you eat your dinner and drink your rum rations.

Once dinner is ended, it is time for shipboard liberty. Tonight on deck, someone is organizing a game of "Hog Lob." Participants lob a lead ingot covered in a greased piglet skin, the hog, as far across the deck as possible. Those who play a round, and there can be any number of players, must agree on a bet beforehand.

Otherwise, what do people do for their night action? *Spoiler: ALCON .... which means "All Concerned" ... which means "Everybody"*
Show

If you want to play hog lob (though none of you really have anything to bet with), mention it here. Otherwise, mention your requested night action in your private Discord channels.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will express her interest in joining in the game of Hog Lob, and inquire about what can be used for a bet in lieu of coinage, as she is too new to the crew to have anything of value.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Whatcha' got?"* one of the riggers asks Tramp.

----------


## Master K

With a shrug, Tramp replies *"Not much, I've got some skill as a tattoo artist, if that interests you at all. otherwise i can offer up tomorrow's rum ration if that's more to your liking"* Tramp will roll up her sleeve to show off some of her tattoos and point to a few that she designed.

----------


## lostsole31

All of the sailors laugh at her before Sandy, who - though also laughing - was trying to do so lightheartedly. *"Oh, dearie. If you want more rum rations, you can always ask for more. They're not rationed because it's the most you're allowed to have. It's rationed because you must consume that much as a minimum."*

Nobody is interested in spotting Tramp for services-in-kind as a tattoo artist. People do come up and want to take a look, even admiringly, but nobody wants to do so as a function of a wager.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 4 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Nobody messes with the PCs today!

For work assignments, Selkie is sent off for Rigging Repair. Dolly and Tramp are assigned to swab the decks. Sprawl is a runner. Tossed Salad is assigned to repairs. Finally, Handbag reports to the galley to find that the first mate, Mr. Plugg, will be supervising him as Fishguts is insensibly drunk today. Handbag is going to have to catch the fish for dinner himself and cook as best he can.

About mid-morning, young Jack Scrimshaw rushes onto the deck. All of you are on the main deck in various tasks ... from swabbing to fishing, or standing by to run a message ... and you notice Jack's ashen face as well as overhear what he reports to Mr. Plugg. Jack was below on rat-catching duty when something big swam out of the bilge water and bit him. 

Plugg immediately calls out, *"I need volunteers to go down to the bilge to find what bit our young Jack Scrimshaw."*

Plugg doesn't even wait for someone to respond. *"I'll take you, you, you, you, you, you, and Master Scourge?"*

*"Yes, sir?"*

*"Send me one of your riggers to help them. That Selkie fellow, I'm told, can handle himself."*

Of course, when Mr. Plugg was saying "you" above, he was pointing to each of the PCs (including the cook's mate!) and Sandy, and now Selkie reports.

Mr. Plugg looks at everyone assembled now (Dolly, Handbag, Selkie, Sparkles, Sprawl, Tossed Salad, and Tramp) and says, *"Get down to the bilges, and don't bother coming out until whatever down there is dead."*

Does anyone tarry or ask any questions, or do you head right off?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please answer here, not in your private RP channels.

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad will step up and ask 

*"Are there any arms for us to take up? Or are we to fight empty handed?"*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will simply nod and follow orders

----------


## lostsole31

*"You go as you are,"* says Mr. Plugg with a cruel smile. *"Don't be 'requisitioning' ship's equipment that you haven't been given to use. Besides, I heard that you all handled yourselves quite well in an armed fight yesterday. Whatever's down there doesn't stand a chance, I'm sure."*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl gives a quick salute and hustles off to see what is happening.

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly nods and starts down. When nearing the bilge she takes a moment to focus on the waves surrounding the ship and relying on their protection.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Will move as quickly as able through ship obeying orders and casts ice armor just before getting there.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles nods.
*"Ya got a club so we can smash whatever's down there?"*

----------


## lostsole31

A thin line of red appears on Sparkles' right thigh (*6 NL*), accompanied by a cracking sound. The party that is still topside sees Master Scourge with whip in hand. *"The first mate told you what's what, and gave an order. Now to the bilge, you dogs!"*

Selkie goes below.

That leaves Handbag to go below, or not.

Handbag, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles eyes twitch with anger as he grinds his teeth together than heads down to the bilge.

----------


## lostsole31

Handbag quietly follows as well.

Once you get to the lower deck, the party is at the trap door which leads to an "actual" ladder which goes down to the bilge. Who is going to go down first?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles opens the latch and begins climbing down, once he reaches the bottom of the bilge he surveys the area.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will shrug and head down the ladder, watching for trouble as she goes

*Spoiler: crunchy crunchy*
Show

MA; decend ladder
2nd MA (if needed) keep going down ladder
IA windy escape if attacked

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl looks around for a suitable light source before making his way into the bilge.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, followed by Tramp, go right down into the dark, damp, sauna-like bilge.

Sprawl is able to get a candle from the several that are about, albeit no candlestick, but hasn't gone down yet.

Several shapes move and scuttle about in the water and among all the packed items down below (difficult terrain)!

*Round One ...

R1T22:*  Some type of creature, the size of a small dog, moves on Sparkles. It  bites the surprised oread on his left elbow from below for *1*.

*R1T21:* Sparkles, you just got nipped! What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles let's out a angry roar and starts shouting as he slams his fist at the creature that bit him.
*"Hit me with a whip! Call me short! Bite me! I'll kill you!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

 f/a enter rage
Using risky strike
(1d20+7)[*27*] (1d3+5)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Sparkles let's out a angry roar and starts shouting as he slams his fist at the creature that bit him. *"Hit me with a whip! Call me short! Bite me! I'll kill you!"* 

The  critter tries to nip at Sparkles as he punches, but ends up putting  itself in the worst possible punch, suffering a soft crit for *10 NL*, knocking the critter out!

*R1T19-17:* Several more critters converge on Sparkles. One bites him in the side of the belly for *4*.  The other two stumble around getting to him and miss horribly. One  leaps up at Sparkles' face, and he actually savagely bites the critter  on the mouth/snout/jaw for *6*!

*R1T13:* Tramp, you are on the ladder right now. It will take a MA to get down to the bottom. You need both hands to climb. What do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will climb down to the bottom and cast magic missile targeting 3 of the creatures attacking sparkles while trying to figure out just what the hell they are *"I've got your back sparkles"*

*Spoiler: rollin rolllin rollin*
Show

MA; Descend ladder
SA; magic missile targeting 3 of the creatures attacking sparkles, Missile 1) (1d4+1)[*3*] Missile 2) (1d4+1)[*5*] Missile 3) (1d4+1)[*3*]
FA; assessment what am i looking at as best i can tell given the poor lighting
FA; speak 
IA; Windy escape if needed

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Tramp climbs down to the bottom and casts a  spell, targeting 3 of the creatures attacking Sparkles while trying to  figure out just what the hell they are. *"I've got your back, Sparkles."*

She can't see them well enough to know how she did, or even quite what they are.

*R1T9-6:* Sparkles gets bit again (Purple) in his intercostal muscles for *2*. Tramp just barely keeps from getting bit herself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 (including everyone else) ...

R2T21:* Sparkles, you are raging. What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles being nipped and scratched continues to get angrier, and he swings an angry fist at a rat nearby.
*"Stupid biters, die!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

 maintain rage
Using risky strike 
(1d20+7)[*25*] (1d3+7)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Sparkles being nipped and scratched continues to  get angrier, and he swings an angry fist at a rat nearby (Green),  knocking it solidly on the head for 10 NL, knocking it out. *"Stupid biters. Die!"* 

*R2T20:* Tossed Salad, it's dark down in the bilge. You are on the lower deck, standing by the ladder going down. What do you do?

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad says a brief prayer to Gozreh *"Grant me sight to defeat my foes,"* and he reaches up and casts light on the key hanging around his neck. 

After will make his way down the ladder into the bilge and move off to the side to make room for others to come down.


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Std: Cast Light on the locker key attached lanyard
Move: Climb down ladder
(if he has to 'draw' the key before casting light on it, then he will be satisfied casting light and preparing to descend the ladder on his next turn.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Tossed Salad says a brief prayer to Gozreh *"Grant me sight to defeat my foes,"* and he reaches up and casts _light_ on the key hanging around his neck. 

Afterwards, he makes his way down the ladder into the bilge and moves  off to the side to make room for others to come down. Meanwhile, down in  the bilge, there is now plenty of light to show rats that are about two  or more feet long each! As Tossed comes down, one of the rats nips at  him, hitting the elf in the belly for *1*.

*R2T18-17:* One of the rats appears in some distress and moves forward. Another (blue), scores a soft crit against Sparkles for *4*.

*R2T15:* Dolly, what do you do? You look down into the bilge below.

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly quickly climbs down the ladder. She moves to give her companions space, attempting to dodge the malicious creatures as she does.
*Spoiler: The stuff*
Show

Move: Accelerated Climb (1d20+12)[*28*]
Standard: Move acrobatically to flank with sparkles if able (1d20+10)[*22*]
FA: assess the what (are these just huge rats?)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Dolly quickly climbs down the ladder. She moves  to give her companions  space, attempting to dodge the malicious creatures as she does, and then  scooting carefully around and through to be on the other side of one  from Sparkles. Not that she is flanking ... or he for that matter ... as  neither one of them really "threaten" the ROUSs.

*R2T15:* Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will take a 5ft step to the north to free up the ladder, the lightning bolt tattoos on the back of her right hand lighting up as she attempts to use Shocking Grasp on the oversized rodent in front of her (orange)


*Spoiler: Sparky sparky boom dice*
Show

MA?; 5ft step (brume treads allow me to ignore any difficult terrain)
SA; Shocking Grasp on rat (orange) Melee touch attack (1d20+2)[*18*]  dmg (4d6)[*12*]
IA; Windy escape if needed

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl bites his lip as he hops down into the bilge. Candle in one hand, he nimbly moves into a flanking position with Tramp and lets loose a punch at the strange creature.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move: Intentionally drop into the hole with Acrobatics hoping to ignore the first 10ft of fall and assuming a success, move into a flanking position using Acrobatics to avoid attacks of opportunity. *
Acrobatics to negate fall:* (1d20+10)[*11*] +4 from it being a jump.
*Acrobatics to tumble past Orange:* (1d20+10)[*11*]
*Acrobatics to tumble past Purple:* (1d20+10)[*14*]
Standard: *Non Lethal Risky Strike Unarmed Attack:* (1d20+6)[*14*] +2 from flanking for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning damage and (2d6+2)[*12*] sneak attack with 1 point of dex damage from pressure points.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Tramp takes a 5' step to the north to free up  the ladder. The  lightning bolt tattoos on the back of her right hand  light up as she  casts a spell, and the oversized rodent in front of her  nips at her chest for *4*, enough for Tramp to stumble in pain and lose  her spell.

*R2T12:* Sprawl bites his lip as he hops down into the  bilge. Candle in one hand,  he nimbly moves into a flanking position with Tramp. Sprawl finds that  Tramp actually isn't distracting the rat so his flanking attack misses.

*R2T11:*  Selkie, who had already fitted a set of brass knuckles on him, climbs  down. Blue snaps at him but misses. Selkie swing at Blue and misses.

*R2T9:* Purple bites Sparkles on the side of his torso for *2*.

*R2T8:* Handbag, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag grunts, annoyed that he didn't have a spear or knife, something.  Thankfully he's never truly unarmed.  He works up a glob of venom in his throat and tries to hit the nearest rat before working his way down the ladder.

*Spoiler: dice*
Show


Standard action spit venom 1/4 (1d20+6)[*12*] touch if hit (2d6)[*7*] acid damage plus entangle and fort save DC 15 vs blind for (1d6+1)[*4*] rounds
move action, climb down ladder

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Handbag grunts, annoyed that he didn't have a  spear or knife, something.   Thankfully he's never truly unarmed.  He works up a glob of venom in  his throat and tries to hit the nearest rat but misses. Handbag then  climbs down the ladder, but one of the rats (purple) bites Handbag in  the side, breaking ribs as it does so for *8*, Handbag's pain has him move aft away from the rat.

*R2T6:* Brown bites at Tramp.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Sparkles, you are raging. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Pink & Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles rage continues to build as he savagely swings at the next rat while roaring.
*"You wanna bite me to, bring it on!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

maintain rage
Using risky strike
(1d20+7)[*19*] (1d3+7)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Sparkles rage continues to build as he savagely  swings at the next rat while roaring. He whallops Blue, seemingly  knocking it unconscious as it goes prone. *"You wanna bite me, too?! Bring it on!"* 

*R3T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

Pink on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed Salad moves next to Sparkles and brings his fist down on the rat.


*Spoiler: Punch*
Show

5ft step SW
If it's difficult terrain, moving 5ft SW is fine.

Std: Risky Strike on purple
To hit -> (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage -> (1d3+6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Tossed Salad moves next to Sparkles and brings his fist down to splash in bilge water, completely missing the rat.

*R3T18:* Pink cowers in the corner, being very defensive.

*R3T15:* Dolly, what do you do?

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Jenny A

Grumbling in halfling about not having something to fight with, Dolly strikes at the rat in front of her.
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

FA: talk
SA: unarmed strike on purple 
attack: (1d20+5)[*13*]
damage: (1d2+1)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Grumbling in Halfling about not having something  to fight with, Dolly strikes at the rat in front of her, but it is too  quick for her.

*R3T13:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Hissing in pain, Tramp takes a 5ft step to the East, and lets loose a barrage of magic missiles into Brown.

*Spoiler: Rous's.... i dont think they exist*
Show

5ft step East
SA: cast Magic Missile sending both missiles into Brown 1st missile (1d4+1)[*4*] 2nd missile (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Hissing in pain, Tramp takes a 5' step  eastwards, but it is more effort than she thought as the mixture of  cargo and bilge water make for difficult terrain. Brown nips at her, but  misses. Tramp then casts a spell to send two arcane bolts boring into  Brown for a total of *8 force*.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Purple in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing the strange rat creatures closing in around him, Sprawl takes a deep breath and lets loose a flurry of punches against his previous target.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*7*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] non lethal bludgeoning.
   Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning.
   Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] non lethal bludgeoning.
*NOTE:* Targeting creature to the East, Brown.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Seeing the strange rat creatures closing in around him, Sprawl takes a  deep breath and lets loose a flurry of punches against his previous  target. By the time he is finished, even though he wasn't trying to kill, it seems he did end up killing his target.

*R3T11:* Selkie punches Purple with brass knuckles for *5*.

*R3T10:*  What nobody saw as all this was happening, is a scarlet-colored bilge  spider alight on cargo next to Toss. It bites him in the shoulder for *1 NL*. There is a burning at his shoulder, but nothing more.

*R3T9:* Purple bites at Sparkles.

*R3T8:* Handbag, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Tossed Salad in the hole ...

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack snarls in pain as he's bit, so he tries to save his own skin, drinking both of his potions, the toxic secretion and the mutagen, something to dissuade the beasts from taking a bite.

*Spoiler*
Show

 standard action drink mutagen.  Move action drink toxic secretion

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Drack snarls in pain as he's bit, so he tries to save his own skin,  drinking both of his potions, the toxic secretion and the mutagen,  something to dissuade the beasts from taking a bite. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Sparkles, you are currently raging. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Pink in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles swings wildly at purple, some spit coming out of his mouth as he yells.
*"Just die already!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

If purple dies sparkles moves to be in melee range of pink.
maintain rage
Using risky strike
(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d3+7)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sparkles swings wildly at purple, some spit coming out of his mouth as he yells, *"Just die, already!"* 

*R4T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do? You have some type of bilge spider in the same square as you.

Pink on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

----------


## H8teradio

Tossed moves next to the rat in front of him and attempts to swing at it.

*Spoiler: rat punch*
Show


Move 5ft west
Std: Risky strike at purple
To hit (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage (1d3+6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Tossed, not wanting anything to do with the icky  spider, moves next to the rat closest to him and attempts to swing at  it, but misses badly.

*R4T18:* Pink is still cowering in the northern corner.

*R4T15:* Dolly, what do you do?

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly stares at the rat she just missed. *Wow these are quick. Is everyone doing ok?* She swings at it again.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Free Action: Speak
Standard: Unarmed strike at purple again.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Damage: (1d2+1)[*2*]

----------


## Jenny A

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Crit confirm? (1d20)[*12*]
possible crit damage: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Dolly stares at the rat she just missed. *Wow these are quick. Is everyone doing ok?*  She swings at it again, but Purple gets an AOO first, and it gets a  crit on her by biting deep into her torso and rupturing an organ for *4 + (1d2 bleed)*! At the same time, Dolly roundhouses the rat to crit for *3 NL*.

*R4T13:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Breathing hard Tramp conjures up another pair of magic missiles and fires them towards the cowering pink *"I'm running out of juice guys, I'm not sure I've got many shots left"


**Spoiler*
Show

SA; cast magic missile 1) (1d4+1)[*5*] 2) (1d4+1)[*2*] both aimed at pink (aim at purple instead if pink is too shadowed to be a target)
FA; speak

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Breathing hard, Tramp conjures up another pair of magic missiles and fires them towards the cowering rat for a total of *7 force*, dropping it.. *"I'm running out of juice guys, I'm not sure I've got many shots left."* 

*R4T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, bilge spider in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl winces at accidentally killing the creature, but there is no time to lament that right now. *"Where da ya think they came from? Were at sea ain't we?"* He steps up to the remaining rat thing and attempts to strike it.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Speak
[Move] Move South East to "flank" purple.
[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Standard] Non Lethal Unarmed Strike: (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] non lethal bludgeoning.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Sprawl winces at accidentally killing the creature, but there is no time to lament that right now. *"Where da ya think they came from? Were at sea ain't we?"* He  steps up to the remaining rat thing and attempts to strike it. The  final rat is surrounded on all (cardinal) sides, but manages to duck  Sprawl's fist.

*R4T11:* Selkie shouts at various  things and ways for everyone to kill the rat. In the end, though, a  single, focused brass knuckle from Selkie practically obliterates the  rat, getting rat guts on everone, but especially Dolly!

*R4T10:* The bilge spider closes into Handbag's square, but Selkie spins around and squashes the spider.

*R4T8:* Handbag, all of the enemies are down. What do you do?

Sparkles (raging) on deck, Tossed Salad in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Handbag looks around, shrugs with the battle over.

*End Round 4, Begin Round* 

*R5T21:* Sparkles, no more enemies standing. Do you stop raging? What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Dolly in the hole (feeling mighty poor) ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles begins beat the nearest unconscious rat to death.
*"And stay dead you rat!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Will end rage after this attack. 
Using risky strike
(1d20+7)[*24*] (1d3+7)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Sparkles begins beat the nearest unconscious rat to death, the one at his feet, slamming it for *9 NL*. *"And stay dead, you rat!"* 

After that burst of energy, he breathes heavily as his adrenaline drains away, leaving him a bit woozy.

*R5T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

Dolly (not feeling well) on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* Tossed Salad delays ...

*R5T15:* Dolly, you take *2 bleed*  from a ruptured organ. Overall, you're not hurt badly at all. It's just  that rat hit you in a sweet spot and probably burst you spleen or  something. What do you do?*Spoiler: Dolly OOC*
Show

If you try to cast any type  of spell, you have to succeed at a DC 12 Concentration check from  continuing damage/pain.

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Jenny A

Now that there are no visible enemies, Dolly notices her own bleeding. *Oh! Probably shouldnt let this go.* One hand covers the wound while the other gravitates towards the wooden symbol she now wears.
*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: Casts Cure light wounds
concentration check: (1d20+7)[*14*]
heals: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Now that there are no visible enemies, Dolly notices her own bleeding. *Oh! Probably shouldnt let this go.*  One hand covers the wound while the other gravitates towards the wooden  symbol she now wears. It isn't easy, but she is able to tough out over  the pain and speaks strange words and makes strange gestures before a  golden glow covers her hand and then goes into her body, fully healing  her and repairing the ruptured organ. By the time she is done, there is  not a scratch on her (though she is covered in rat gore) and no  bleeding.

At this point, despite any protestations Sprawl might  give, the PCs ... even if it is just Selkie (but it sounds like  Sparkles, too) will make sure the rest of the rats are good and  murdered.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## Ostoril

As his companions murder the rats Sprawl takes his time to look around the bilge for where the creatures might have been hiding all this time.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


*Assessment:* Try to gather some idea of why these creatures decided to attack now after being at sea so long.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will help sprawl search the area, using her brume treads to maneuver easily

----------


## lostsole31

I'll assume that the whole group goes looking around the bilges for where the rats came from. It seems that they gnawed their way out of a dodgy consignment of barley the captain picked up in Port Peril (likely on the cheap).

The one thing you DO all sense down here is that it is blisteringly hot.

Does the group want to ransack and look around the bilge in the sweltering temperatures, or get out?

----------


## Lord Foul

Drack has a hand pressed to his own wound, the alchemical concoction he's already drank has put a bit of a crust over the wound but it's still raw and painful "I'd offer to help with the healing, but I've not yet been able to recover my alchemical notebook, and I would have dealt with my own issue first" he shrugs before looking around for where the rats could have been hiding... and perhaps for anything else that might be useful
*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

 perception (1d20+5)[*15*] doesn't include the "serpent sense" +2 racial bonus because the character sheet doesn't include that and I figure there might be a reason for that just in case

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl wipes the sweat from his forehead. *"Looks ta me tha were finished here. I'll go report in."* He says as he starts to climb out of the bilge and makes his way to report that the creatures have been killed and that it looks like they came from some of the supplies picked up in Port Peril. He makes sure to return the candle where he procured it from before heading topside.

----------


## lostsole31

With the light heading up, and with the heat, and with the fact that staying down here would amount to skylarking (i.e., slacking off), the group pretty much has to leave the bilge now and then report back to their individual day jobs.

Mr. Plugg, overseeing the galley with Fishguts too drunk, will direct Handbag to collect the rats and bring them to the galley to be skinned and rendered and added to the stew.

Handbag, do you have a problem with that?

Everyone else, we'll get to your day jobs (via Discord).

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag doesn't have any issue with this.  It means the job is easier, not having to try fishing for anything he might not find.  And he takes some vindictive pleasure in cutting up the rats.

----------


## lostsole31

That evening, there is something ... different about the stew ... something about the meat that is different. Perhaps because it _is_ *meat*, rather than fish. But it is edible and the sailors don't complain.

Everyone succeeded at their daily tasks, though Tramp - who worked the holyokes with Dolly - is fatigued.

There is no "Bloody Hour" (yay!), and the meal seems to taste better as a result.

[Please note in Discord if you take your rum ration or not, and your intended night action(s).]

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 5 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Everyone will get "normal" assignments during the day. Fishguts will be running the galley again, so that will be a lot of stress off of Handbag.

[Attending to private channels in Discord...]

----------


## lostsole31

While not necessarily with extreme athleticism, everyone performs their tasks admirably and muster on deck for the Bloody Hour and evening meal. The Bloody Hour sees nobody punished, and yet worse. It seems that there has been a death aboard the _Wormwood_. Tossed Salad had been sent down alone to man the bilges. He was overcome by heat and died of heat stroke.  Several sailors, overseen by Master Scourge, bring Tossed Salad's body to the main deck. No sailors (meaning PCs) are allowed to close in, and Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge wards away with a whip anyone who is not part of the gruesome task of sewing up Tossed Salad's body in tarpaulin that is then weighted down.

Sandy is allowed to hold a _brief_ few words, she does so in Besmaran style, and Tossed Salad's body is tossed overboard.

Okay, evening meal on the main deck. Does everyone take their rum rations, and does anyone have anything to say amongst each other?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl drinks his rum ration unusually quietly. He appears deep in thought, his usual smile replaced with dissatisfied frown.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will drink her ration in silence unsure of what to say, she didn't know Tossed Salad very well but he seemed a decent enough fellow.

----------


## Lord Foul

Handbag merely vows not to let what happened to Tossed Salad happen to him.  He vowed not to be compliant if both options would result in death to him.  But he takes the rum ration and goes to sleep.  For now he wouldn't have to make that choice.

----------


## lostsole31

People are drinking their rum and eating their meal. With the death of a sailor, albeit a new one that few liked, there is a somber mood. So, the first mate mentions he is going to have a special entertainment for the crew.

Mr. Plugg's "pet," a simpleminded hulking brute called Owlbear Hartshorn, is usually kept belowdecks in the middle hold (*A6*), but you hear from the murmuring of other sailors that Plugg brings him out on special occasions (like if he wants to teach someone a lesson).

Plugg and his cronies lead Owlbear onto deck just after the evening meal for a bit of sport and dares one of the "fresh blood" (that's you, PCs!) to take him onbare-knuckle fists or
wrestling only, no magic tricks, and the last one conscious wins. To make it interesting, Plugg tosses down a purse of 100 gp as a wager on Owlbear. 

The PCs can choose which of their own will fight Owlbear, and can bet on their chosen championthe winner takes the entire pot.

Owlbear Hartshorn is a large man with meaty fists. Hes a bit simple, and the rest of the crew enjoys having a laugh at the poor fellows expense. To try to make friends, Hartshorn has taken to clowning, laughing, and crying out random phrases at the top of his voice, as this seems to make people laugh. Owlbear likes to eat live crabs, breaking the shells with his teeth and fingers, and his shaved skin still shows signs of the tarring and feathering the crew gave him as a cruel joke not so long ago.

Okay, PCs, who do you nominate?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will look at Owlbear then at herself and then her empty ration before shaking her head, *"Nope not that drunk yet."* Turning to Sprawl, *"You seemed pretty competent with ur fists, maybe you aught to give it a go"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl sighs, trying to shake away his thoughts. *"Aye, if it is a friendly bout, I'd be glad fer some distraction an to bring some smiles."*

----------


## lostsole31

Dolly, Sparkles, & Handbag .... Tramp nominated Sprawl, and Sprawl seems willing. Is that good with the rest of you?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles tears off part of the fabric of his pant leg doing an impromptu bandage on his wounds as the bites start to close, after that he downs his rum ration and stands up.
*"I'll fight your brute Plug, and I'll do it with a smile!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

 using healer's hands twice for good measure
(1d20+13)[*18*] (1d20+13)[*20*] Heals 1 per level + wisdom is i roll a 25 or higher +  3 (Ranks in knowledge planes) if 30 or higher 

Sparkles moves towards where they will fight.

----------


## Rithryn

*Spoiler*
Show

3 use of healer's hands (1d20+13)[*14*] Heals 1 per level + wisdom is i roll a 25 or higher + 3 (Ranks in knowledge planes) if 30 or higher

----------


## Jenny A

Dolly looks between the two volunteers. *Either if you can, Im sure,* she points at Sprawl, *but hes more likely to win.* She looks at Sparkles apologetically, *sorry.*

----------


## lostsole31

When Sparkles jumps up to make his rowdy remarks, the crew goes wild, and despite Tramp's and Sprawl's rational discussion and likelihood of the latter's mastery in such a contest, it is too late. Sparkles' words and actions put the party to it.

The space is cleared, and now the side-betting begins as the two fighters square up but have not yet been permitted to start.

All  PCs (other than Sparkles), are you going to do any side-betting? I  realize most of you don't have anything, but still. And only objects or  cash will do ... no "services promised/ rendered."

----------


## lostsole31

So, the side bets are placed by the others sailors, and now it is just a straight up brawl-to-be as both of you are squared off and Master Scourge snaps his whip for the fun to commence.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T18:* Sparkles, with the rum rations, you are fatigued. What do you do as you face off against the big man?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles a bit buzzed from the rum and still woozy from his fight throws a wild swing at his foe.
*"Take this you pet!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

[1d20+4[/roll] (1d3+4)[*6*] Risky strike

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Sparkles a bit buzzed from the rum and still  woozy from his fight throws a wild swing at his foe ... hitting him  right in the brow for a whopping *7 + blinded*! *"Take this you, pet!"* 

*R1T1:*  The big simpleton cries and then screams, throwing out his fist, swinging blindly.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles gets even angrier that this buffoon is blubbering after 1 blow.
*"I'll give you a reason to cry!"
*
Sparkles tries grabbing his foe.
*Spoiler*
Show

 (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Sparkles gets even angrier that this buffoon is blubbering after one blow. *"I'll give you a reason to cry!"
*
Sparkles tries grabbing his foe, the two tussle together, but Owlbear manages to keep Sparkles from gaining purchase.

*R2T1:*  Owlbear no longer sees stars, and now it is his turn ins his slobbering  wrath to try to grab Sparkles. Sure enough, the big man wraps his arms  around Sparkles in a bear hug and squeezes, doing *7 NL*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Sparkles, you are now grabbed. What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles tries to take control of the grapple.
*"Ragh!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Sparkles tries to take control of the grapple .... which he does by breaking out. *"Ragh!"*he cries in exultant, mocking rage.

*R3T1:* Owlbear swings and misses.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* Sparkles?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles sways a bit after breaking from the grapple, he shakes his head a bit and goes for his foes jaw.
*"Take this you slack jaw!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*20*] (1d3+4)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Sparkles sways a bit after breaking from the  grapple, he shakes his head a bit and goes for his jaw. Owlbear kicks  Sparkles in the shin for *9 NL* as he does so, but the oread still tags the big man in the jaw for *5 NL*. Wincing from the pain in his shin, Sparkles still taunts him, *"Take that, you slack-jaw!"* 

*R4T1:* Owlbear does, and redelivers with a blow to Sparkles quick punch for *6 NL*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T18:* Sparkles?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles wipes some blood away from his mouth and smiles, his grin widens as he throws his whole body into his next strike.
*"Now this is more like it!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*22*] (1d3+4)[*7*] Risky strike

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Sparkles wipes some blood away from his mouth and smiles, his grin widens. *"Now this is more like it!"* 

He throws his whole body into his next strike, but doing so gets his right foot stomped on for *8 NL* while Sparkles punches Owlbear in the side of the head for *7 NL*.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles spits some blood on the ground and ***** his arm back to deliver his next blow, after the strike he grins and calls out.
*"Your turn, hit me as hard as you can!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*9*] (1d3+4)[*5*] Risky strike

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T1:* Owlbear does a haymaker and returns the favor by doing a skull crack on Sparkles for *11 NL + 2 INT damage*. 

*R5T18:*  Staggered, perhaps not even realizing his own peril, Sparkles spits  some blood on the ground and roosters his arm back, but that is the  opening Owlbear needs as he throat punches Sparkles for 6 NL ...  Knocking Sparkles out.

*Brawl Ends...*

----------


## lostsole31

After the brawl, everyone can begin their night action, except Sparkles, who is carried and helped into his hammock and falls asleep for the night.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 6 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Please post intended day actions in your channel, and I will post your jobs.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone's daily actions are complete.

Please mention ... in your channels ... if you drink your rum rations and what you might do for night actions.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 7 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

As before, I am doing the shipboard assignments, and then please denote what ship's actions you do during the day ... NOT the evening.

----------


## lostsole31

Evening ... rum rations? Night actions? Please let me know in your private channels.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 8 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Today, Sprawl is sent to man the bilges; Sparkles is assigned to be a ratcatcher; and Tramp is assigned to repairs.

Please let me know in your Discord channels what ship's daily actions you perform.

----------


## lostsole31

During the day, the weather has been getting progressively worse. Sparkles does a great job catching rats. Sprawl did a good job manning the bilges, but the hard work and constant tossing about has fatigued him. Tramp was totally unprepared for doing repairs in increasingly inclement weather.

The Bloody Hour is called. This is Tramp's second poor day of work, and she already had a verbal reprimand. She gets a public "rope bash." It is a single attack with the hefty, sealed end of a ship's rope. It only does *1 NL*, but is more humiliating than anything.

But that is a fast Bloody Hour, and this meal there are no rum rations. The meal itself is just biscuits.

The ship is tossed about on the high seas and all hands are called on deck to work, including the cooks mate. All of the crew is required in the rigging, likely with unfamiliar jobs except for those swabs who are ABS (able-bodied seaman, or "salts"). Here are the assignments for PCs/ notable NPCS:
Rigging Repair: Sandy, Sprawl, Tramp
Line Work: Handbag
Lookout: Sparkles
Mainsail Duties: Dolly, Selkie

*Spoiler: Rigging Repair (Sandy, Sprawl, Tramp*
Show

The storm is causing, or going to cause, damage to the ship's rigging. It is important that rigging is fixed quickly to keep the ship fighting the storm.

Each of you will need to make a series of Climb checks to get to rigging 30' up. There is no reason to choose to do an accelerated Climb. Roll 9 Climb checks, please, in one post. I am asking for that many to handle extra Climb checks if there are failures.

In the same post, roll either a Profession (sailor) or a DEX check.

Finally, after that, roll a CON check.

*Spoiler: Lookout (Sparkles)*
Show

You will need to Climb to the crow's nest 60' up.

Please roll 18 Climb checks. Yes, 18.  It takes 12 to get up, but the excess are for failed rolls.

Then, roll a Perception check.

Finally, roll a CON check.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod and get straight to work heading over to the rigging to begin climbing relishing in the Storm 

*Spoiler: Rolling Thunder*
Show

FA: Tramp will stop suppressing her storm.
SWA: Allocate 2 E points to Brume Treads and 1 to Runecloth of Doorways
IA: If at any point Tramp or someone within range should fall Tramp will use her Floating Breeze ability to cast Feather fall as a SLA on said person (in case of conflict tramps priority for saving people is Herself then Fellow party members then rest of crew.)

Tramp will use her Shifting Storms ability to swap from The Enshrouding to The Deluge, (at first applicable time to do so, be it combat, a call for initiative/other qualifying event)  

Climb Checks 1 (1d20+5)[*6*] 2 (1d20+5)[*19*] 3 (1d20+5)[*15*] 4 (1d20+5)[*8*] 5 (1d20+5)[*21*] 6 (1d20+5)[*20*] 7 (1d20+5)[*11*] 8 (1d20+5)[*11*] 9 (1d20+5)[*19*]

Dex Roll (1d20+4)[*23*]

Con Roll (1d20)[*7*]

(affects of note Brume treads currently grants +10 to my move speed and allows me to ignore difficult terrain, and my bloodline allows me to treat wind effects as one step less severe.)

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp has a difficult time climbing ... a very difficult time, but she manages. She actually does a brilliant job at her job, but she is fatigued in the middle of it.

Sprawl, Sparkles?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl sighs with exhaustion thinking back to his first day aboard the deck but gives it his all hoping to avoid the lash, or the deck.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Climb checks: 
(1d20+3)[*4*](1d20+3)[*4*](1d20+3)[*12*](1d20+3)[*17*](1d20+3)[*21*](1d20+3)[*22*](1d20+3)[*15*](1d20+3)[*21*](1d20+3)[*23*]

Profession Sailor check with guile: (1d20+6)[*11*]

Con check: (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

It's a rough start for sure, and if Sprawl were up higher he would've fallen. But he finds it in himself to focus and climb as necessary. What might have been easier turns out to be a job which, even with Sprawl trying to find workarounds for problems, is NOT a good showing for him. Worse, he ends up being exhausted.  At some point when he is down on the deck again, despite everything going on, Sprawl falls asleep at work, hiding in a hide-a-hole, and doesn't help with anything else that evening.

----------


## lostsole31

> Here are the assignments for PCs/ notable NPCS:
> Rigging Repair: Sandy, Sprawl, Tramp
> Line Work: Handbag
> Lookout: Sparkles
> Mainsail Duties: Dolly, Selkie


Sandy did a good job hauling rope and doing knotwork, but ended her shift fatigued. She's an old salt, though, and despite the odd little stall, she's a solid climber and does well at her job.

Though the cook's mate, it turns out that Handbag is a knowledgeable sailor and does a good job with line work, even enjoying the chance to show off his strength.

Sparkles, a very good climber, is able to get to the crow's nest easily enough and performs well as lookout.

Dolly and Sandy had worked together during the day, and like her Dolly ended up fatigued before this second shift. Putting her on mainsail duties seemed like a joke, but she knows enough about sailing that she does well as an assistant to others. Selkie, working with her, has more trouble performing his duties. He has been a rigger since you left, but hasn't yet done mainsail duties. He seems to have some sailor training, but the ship is unfamiliar to him. He is hale, though, and has energy to burn.

During this second shift, however, Selkie's fumbling about has a line come loose and smack Dolly and she goes overboard. By the time Tramp notices, Dolly is already unseen over the gunwale!

*"Surprise" Round ...*

Dolly is knocked overboard, and the sharp-eyed Sparkles calls out, *"Man overboard, starboard aft beam!"*

*Begin Round One ....

R1T19:* Selkie begins climbing down, now at a height of 25.

*R1T16:* Dolly manages to stay afloat despite her fatigue. She tries to cast a spell, but the jostling has her ruin it.

*R1T15:* Handbag grabs the bitter end of a coiled line and gets to the gunwale.

*R1T14:* Sparkles continues to call out Dolly's position.

*R1T9:* Tramp, what do you do? You are on deck doing rigging repair, down on the deck right now.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will race over to the railing to get eyes on Dolly before using her Runelcoth of Doorways to open a portal, with one end on deck and the other next to dolly just above the surface of the water before shouting at Dolly and pointing at the portal *"SWIM THROUGH THE PORTAL DOLLY"
*
*Spoiler: Rescue Attempt 1*
Show

MA; move to railing to get eyes on dolly. If within 40 ft of Dolly, proceed to next line. Else use remainder of 40ft movement to get as close to Dolly as possible without going over the railing herself.

SWA; reallocate E point, 1 into Brume Treads, 2 into Runecloth of Doorways (bringing its range up to 40ft)

SA; Runecloth of Doorways to open a portal just above the surface of the water as Close to Dolly as possible (ideal position being adjacent to her if within range) the other end being 10ft from Handbag if within range (if Handbag is not in range place the portal next to myself) 'exit' portal should be on deck not over water (probably a no Duh but saying it anyway)

FA; Shout at Dolly

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Tramp races over to the gunwale, and then has to  take time and listen to the lookout to get eyes on Dolly. In  preparations for what Tramp intends to do, she calls out, *"SWIM THROUGH THE PORTAL, DOLLY!"*

*R1T6:*  Sandy runs over to the gunwale next to Handbag. She doesn't take the  rope from him, but Handbag does hold the line while Sandy ties off a  bowline (a type of knot with a loop).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T21:*   Sprawl, exhausted as you are in your hiding hole, there is an energy on  the deck - even in this storm - that seems odd enough to have awakened  you, and you hear calls of man overboard.

*R2T19:* Selkie continues climbing down.

*R2T16:*  Dolly is now 20' from ship. She is having a hard time and goes under the waves.

*R2T15:*  Handbag gets ready to throw the line if Dolly appears again.

*R2T14:* Sparkles continues to call out position and mentions that Dolly is no longer seen.

*R2T9:* Tramp, so, it took you time just to spot Dolly before, but now you realize another challenge that makes your _runecloth of doorways_ a poor choice in this environment. You see, the doorways  so opened are fixed in space, and have no bearing in relation to you.  This means that as the ship continues forward, on the x-axis (horizon  line) they fall behind the position where you were. On the y-axis as  well, the ship and waves both heave and buck. So, the door you would  step through cannot be properly judged AND the door at the destination  likewise is not guaranteed in position AND the waves move Dolly about.  Now, though, you can't even see Dolly, just where she last was. *Spoiler: Stormveils*
Show

While not "combat", you are in a high-adrenaline situation man-vs.-nature, so you feel yourself gaining 1 TE. Do you put it into your storm veil?
What do  you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Cursing like a true sailor, in Minkaian, Tramp races over towards Handbag while calling out to Fujin both mentally and verbally (in Taldane) for help, and smiling as the osprey tattoo on her right shoulder comes to life and takes shape. *"Fujin there's a girl in the water i need you to bring them the rope"* mentally sending a sense of urgency/importance and pointing towards the last place she'd seen Dolly, before turning to Handbag *"Give Fujin the rope, out of all of us he probably has the best chance of finding Dolly and can fly the rope out to her"* indicating the osprey on her shoulder when she mentions Fujin. 

*Spoiler: Fujin to the Rescue?*
Show

FA; curse
MA; move towards Handbag
FA; call out for Fujin
Familiar's move action; change from tattoo into Osprey
SA; give instructions to Fujin and Handbag
Familiar SA/MA/Readied Action(RA?); MA to take rope and fly out towards Dolly's last know position (assuming Handbag gives it). SA if it takes a separate SA to accept rope (assuming Handbag gives it), RA to accept rope (assuming Handbag gives it) if he has to wait till handbags turn to receive rope.
Side note, I apologize if Fujin's actions aren't mine to dictate, (familiars page on pfsrd, under the Methods of control says that Familiars are generally player controlled, so i put in dictation for him, but understand if you take control of them in your games)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Cursing like a true sailor, in Minkaian, Tramp races over towards  Handbag while calling out to Fujin both mentally and verbally (in  Taldane) for help, and smiling as the osprey tattoo on her right  shoulder comes to life and takes shape. *"Fujin, there's a girl in the water i need you to bring them the rope,"* mentally sending a sense of urgency/importance and pointing towards the last place she'd seen Dolly, before turning to Handbag *"Give Fujin the rope, out of all of us he probably has the best chance of finding Dolly and can fly the rope out to her"* indicating the osprey on her shoulder when she mentions Fujin. 

*R2T8:* Fujin delays for Handbag to give him the rope. Tramp senses more than nervousness, but fear, coming from Fujin.

*R2T6:*  Sandy shouts in the fury of the storm, while keeping a weather eye out for Dolly's hopeful re-emergence. *"Are you sure your bird can handle this wind?"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Sprawl,  you are pretty sure that there is a commotion topside for sure, beyond  fighting the storm. What do you do? (MA needed to stand.)

Selkie on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Feeling the weariness in his body, Sprawl rubs his eyes and forces himself to stand. He makes his way topside to assess the situation, praying to Irori that the only climbing left to do today is back into his hammock.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Stand up
[Standard] Make way towards top deck
[Assessment] Figure out what is going on?

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Feeling the weariness in his body, Sprawl rubs his eyes and forces  himself to stand. He makes his way topside to assess the situation,  praying to Irori that the only climbing left to do today is back into  his hammock.

*R3T19:* Selkie is almost down to the deck.

*R3T17-15:*  Sparkles calls down from above as Dolly pops up to the surface again.  Handbag was readied, and ignoring the bird he throws the coil of line  out to Dolly. Handbag, then anchoring himself, calls out, *"Everybody haul in once she has it. I'll anchor."*

*R3T9:* Tramp, what do you do?  What do you now direct Fujin to do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

With a nod Tramp will run over and grab hold of the rope ready to pull Dolly in once she has hold of her end, dismissing Fujin on the way *"Sorry buddy, you can go ahead and rest ill let you know if I need you again,"* feeling him dissolve back into ink and settle back into his familiar tattoo shape on her shoulder/upper arm

*Spoiler*
Show


Tramp *DOES NOT* Invest any temporary essence into her storm, leaving it at 0 essence (not sure where the prompt saying id earned some went, but I'm putting this here to be safe)
MA; Move to grab rope
FA; talk to/dismiss Fujin
Familiar MA; Turn into tattoo form
SA; grab rope. (if grabbed as part of MA then RA to pull when dolly grabs hold.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* With a nod, Tramp simply grabs hold of the rope next to her, dismissing Fujin on the way, *"Sorry buddy, you can go ahead and rest ill let you know if I need you again,"* feeling him dissolve back into ink and settle back into his familiar tattoo shape on her shoulder/upper arm.

*R3T6:* Sandy continues to look for Dolly.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Sprawl,  you get topside, and make your way to the clump of people (the PCs) by  the gunwale (all your remaining actions). Do you say anything to find  out what's going on?

Selkie's turn, Sparkles on deck ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl looks around and listens for orders, not knowing the severity of the situation he tries to not draw attention to himself when a few moments of listening might clarify the situation.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sprawl looks around and listens for orders, not knowing the severity of  the situation he tries to not draw attention to himself when a few  moments of listening might clarify the situation.

*R4T19:* Selkie gets to the main deck and moves to the gunwale with the others.

*R4T17:* Sparkles looks for Dolly from his vantage.

*R4T16:* Dolly is not seen anymore.

Does anyone do anything foolish, like pitch themselves headlong into the churning sea?

----------


## lostsole31

And with that .... Dolly, formerly known as Vanora ... is lost to Besmara's embrace.

*DAY 9 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

The  exhausting shift continues of fighting the inclement weather and seas.  When the night's shift ends, the next day's work begins. Sprawl is  roughly rousted from wherever he had tried to hide again, and he is  still exhausted. Without any real rest, Tramp and Sandy are also still  fatigued.

Everyone is given their assignments. [See Discord channels.]

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone met with success in their tasks, and while most are fatigued, some are exhausted, Sparkles is on his third wind and not droopy like the others.

It is time for the Bloody Hour.

Sprawl is called to stand before Master Scourge for the Bloody Hour.

Sprawl, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl stands before Master Scourge, doing his best to not let the exhaustion get to him.

----------


## lostsole31

Mister Pibb Plugg calls out, *"To the no-rate, non-qual, food-eating, stores-sucking, air-breathing waste of skin we have christened Sprawl ... know that while the crew of the Wormwood did valiantly fight the elements themselves this yesternight, you had shirked your duty and hidden in a hole to sleep. By not being at your assigned post, others had to pick up your slack and in turn tire themselves out more and so on that the whole of the ship's crew and complement were affected negatively by one sailor - you  - selfishly placing himself above the others in seeking out rest when none was offered to his betters.

"For this act of selfishness, cowardice, and total lack of the spirit of a shipmate, by order of the captain you are hereby reprimanded for your actions by way of six lashes of the whip, to be delivered by Mast Scourge at this time."*

Sprawl, do you take your punishment quietly, or do you resist the riggers who remove your shirt and make you face the mainmast to be tied there until punishment has ended?

----------


## Ostoril

Tired and exhausted, Sprawl does not resist.

----------


## lostsole31

Two of the brawnier riggers (which means Selkie, fatigued as he is) pull down Sprawl's shirt and face him to the mainmast. They then pull his arms around each side of the mast and tie his wrists together.

Selkie whispers into Sprawl's ear, *"It's a bad deal, and I'm sorry. But for the other things you've done, you have my respect."*

*"Master Scourge,"* says the XO, *"carry out the punishment."*

Master Scourge looks only to happy to comply. He cracks the whip with as power as he can muster, but he goes a little too low and merely slashes Sprawl's breeches. Of course, that makes Sprawl vulnerable and is still humiliating, and Master Scourge carries it off like he meant to do that.

*"ONE!"* calls Mister Plugg, seeming to honor the first miss as still effective in its way.

Master Scourge doesn't try full power but goes for accuracy. Sprawl was likely thinking that he "could take it," but when that whip scores his back, he screams out in shock as he takes *14 NL*.

*"TWO!"* calls Mister Plugg.

The next shot comes in, doing *16 NL*, with an even louder scream from Sprawl.

*"THREE!"* calls the first mate.

The fourth shot lands to do *14 NL*, and Sprawl arches his back before slumping down, unconscious.

*"FOUR!"*

Master Scourge winds up for the next. Tramp, do you leave well enough alone?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will watch in silence, wincing with each strike of the lash and wishing she had any skill with healing.

----------


## lostsole31

The snap of the whip strikes again not on, but into Sprawl's back for *14 NL*.

*"FIVE!"*

And then the final snap of the whip for *12 NL*.

*"SIX! This concludes the punishment. Ship's surgeon, see to the purified sailor, and verify he is among the living,"* orders Mr. Plugg.

The ship's surgeon points to Sparkles to accompany him. They look over Sprawl. *"He's alive. But barely. As ship's surgeon, I am ordering him on one day bed rest."*

Master Scourge scowls but doesn't show it to Habley Quarne (the surgeon), and Mr. Plugg only smiles, as if the fact that Sprawl being hurt badly enough to get bed rest was the goal.

*"Send him below. Anyone else who wishes to get a day of rest have only to see to Sprawl's example. Fall out for dinner."*

Sprawl is taken below to his rack.

Tramp, do you take your rum rations, and what will your evening ship's action be?

----------


## Master K

Tramp is dead on her feet after the long shifts and decides to forgo the rum ration and crawl into her hammock for a good nights rest

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 10 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Sprawl is given complete bedrest today by order of the Ship's Surgeon, Habley Quarne.

Tramp, your job today is hauling rope and knot work. What ship's action will you perform in conjunction with your ship's task?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will work diligently knowing the ropework isn't her strong suit


*Spoiler: Anticipated rolls*
Show

 Anticipated Str check for rope work (1d20+4)[*24*]
 Anticipated Con check(1d20)[*7*]
 if you want more/different rolls let me know. tried to preempt these two rolls as work is really busy lately and i dont want to hold up the game just waiting on IC rolls. (Str check is assuming that my exhaustion is cleared up after last nights good sleep and the sheet just hasnt been updated, feel free to adjust as needed if this is not the case)

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl is still on bedrest, and is given his meal and rum by the ship's surgeon.

But above on the main deck, it is time for the Bloody Hour ....

And Tramp is called forward to stand before the main.

----------


## Master K

Swallowing hard and glancing around nervously Tramp will step forward.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Last night,"* Mr. Plugg begins the charge, *"you ... swabbee Tramp ... at dinnertime, did set aside your rum rations. You did not partake of them, and in your maliciousness or forgetfulness - it matters not which - you allowed the normal movements of the ship to tip that cup so that your apportioned rum rations did spill out. It is the order of the captain that all crew members, unless excepted by an officer, shall drink their rum rations. While a sailor may have more than their allotted share if they desire, they are required to drink that individual share. You, Tramp, failed to do so. 

"In order to help you remember to take your rum rations nightly, you are hereby ordered to receive three lashes from the master-at-arms that you may remember in the future. Detail, secure her to the mast; cut open the back of her shirt."*

Tramp, do you fight this? or accept what's coming?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will not resist, instead mentally readying herself to end up like Sprawl given given Scourge's general enthusiasm in regards to lashings

----------


## lostsole31

The first lash only does *8 NL*. But the second lash gets caught on a splinter on the mast, and when Master Scourge pulls it away, it shreds the whip.

Every sailor onboard gasps. Master Scourge looks wide-eyed to Mister Plugg. Mister Plugg gets an ill look about him and says, *"It seems Besmara is merciful. The remainder of your sentence is commuted, for Besmara wills it so. But this means no bed rest for you. All hands, turn to and drink your rum rations, eat your dinner, and begin evening routine."*

Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will proceed to drink her rum ration and attempt to entertain the crew by singing popular drinking songs from Illizmagorti

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 11 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

By the next morning, Sprawl is finally over the effects of his punishment. As is Tramp, for that matter.

Initially, Selkie as a rigger is set to rope work. Ambrose is drunk, meaning with Mr. Plugg overseeing things that it is going to be difficult for Handbag to both do turtle hunting and cooking. As far as the rest of you swabs: Sandy and Sprawl are manning the bilges; Sparkles is a rat catcher; and Tramp is assigned to repairs.

Approaching the Slithering Coast, the waters become shallow and navigation is tricky. As the afternoon wears on, Mr. Plugg calls the PCs (those six listed above) together on the main deck. At his feet lie four crab pots. Plugg informs the PCs that the captain wants fresh crab for supper. Plugg points to a reef lying some 200 feet north of the ship and instructs the to swim to the reef, fill the pots with crabs, and swim back. Plugg brooks no further discussion.

The waters at the ship are calm and clear. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Wonder if tha is any sharks o otha nasty beasties in tha waters."* Sprawl says as he picks up his pot and heads to the side of the ship. He looks down into the waters to see if he notices anything of concern before leaping in.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Assess the water for signs of danger.

----------


## lostsole31

No dangers, and the water is beautiful and clear and warm and relatively still (some roll, but no chop).

----------


## Master K

tramp will shrug, grab a pot and then open a portal approx. 20 ft out and roughly 5 ft above the waterline, *"Race ya to the island."* Without waiting for a response she leaps through the portal and splashes into the water with a wild grin, before making her way towards shore towing the crab pot with her.

*Spoiler: just keep swimming*
Show

opens portal using runecloth of doorways, but does not maintain concentration after jumping through so the portal will open stay open for 1 round

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl laughs, takes some steps back and leaps off the boat into the water with his pot.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Running long jump acrobatics: (1d20+14)[*27*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Swim Call!*

There is a bit of a gasp when Tramp opens and goes through the portal.

That gasp is then increased when Sprawl does a long jump that has him passing Tramp!

Handbag nervously jumps into the water, and then holds onto the side to prepare himself.

Selkie  does like Sprawl in getting a running start, but then he launches  himself through the portal, and gets just ahead of Tramp and Sprawl.

Sandy also takes a running jump, landing about a few feet behind where the portal is.

Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles takes a pot than looks at the water for a moment than walks off the ship hitting the water with a loud splash.

[SPOILER (1d20+3)[*11*] swim check, might just sink.][/SPOILER]

----------


## Master K

Tramp laughs and starts motoring towards shore "*HEY!! That was my portal get your own, you cheated."* she teases 

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; Talk
FRA; Swim (1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Tramp laughs and starts motoring towards shore. *"H**EY!! That was my portal get your own, you cheated,"* she teases as she covers 20'.

*R1T19:* Handbag kicks off of the ship's hull and immediately sinks.

*R1T15:* Selkie effortlessly swims 15', but doesn't have Tramp's speed.

*R1T11:* Sparkles,  you are tenuously holding onto the side of the ship. Handbag kicked off  from the ship, and then immediately sank. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles dives down and attempts to save handbag and pull him to the surface.

*Spoiler*
Show

 (1d20+3)[*18*] swim check.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Sparkles dives down and attempts to save handbag  and pull him to the surface. Rithryn manages to sink down to Handbag's  position and then grabs ahold of him.  

*R1T8:* Sandy swims back 5' and casts a spell, magical energies on her hand.

*R1T7:*  Sprawl, you are 25' from the ship, and you noticed Sandy turn back and  that Handbag and Sparkles are both underwater (though you don't know if  that is a controlled/ intentional or not). What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing everyone suddenly turning back and diving, Sprawl turns around to investigate and moves to join the others in whatever they are doing.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Move towards the others
[Assessment] Try to figure out what is happening
[Standard] Continue moving towards them or if I figure out what is happening move towards what is drawing their attention.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Seeing everyone suddenly turning back and diving, Sprawl turns around to  investigate moves to join the others, cutting the distance to the ship down to 15'.

*R1T25:* Tramp, you are 40' from the ship. Selkie is just in front of you. What do you do?

Handbag on deck, Selkie in the hole ....

----------


## Master K

Oblivious to the situation behind her, Tramp will continue to power forward intent on passing selkie.

*Spoiler: Just keep swimming*
Show

FRA; swim forward (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Oblivious to the situation behind her, Tramp will continue to power forward, intent on passing Selkie. 

*R1T19:* Handbag manages to tread water and bring himself and Sparkles both up to the surface.

*R1T15:* Selkie swims at full speed, and he and Tramps are tied.

*R1T11:* Sparkles,  you are holding Handbag, though he kicked powerfully to bring you both  up to the surface (allowing you both to breath again). You are adjacent  to the ship, though Handbag is 5' out. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles with hand bag in tow will start swimming towards the other.
*"Don't worry, I have you."*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* With Handbag in tow, Sparkles says, *"Don't worry, I have you."* 

But  he finds Handbag is made of solid muscle and is of a denser musculature  than expected ... they both begin to sink (5'). Sparkles doesn't think  he is strong enough to tow Handbag; the lizard-man has very little fat,  is quite heavy, and is too much for the oread to handle.

*R1T8:*  Sandy reaches underwater and touches Sparkles' head. A bubble of air  forms around his head that allows Sparkles to breath.  She taps  Sparkles' shoulder and when he looks up, she makes a  holding-and-then-breaking gesture while shaking her head.

*R1T7:* Sprawl,  you are 15' out. Please define what you do ... if you T10, and if you  are using the MA or FRA form of Swim (no penalty for the latter, other  than action economy, which isn't a factor right now).

Tramp on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl curses as he sees his companions struggling to stay afloat. He shifts his posture, taking on the vague air of a creature ready to strike out through the water and swims at full speed towards his companions.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Swift] Enter Barracuda Stance.
[Fullround Action] Move the 15feet to close with them. (Take 10)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Sprawl curses as he sees his companions struggling to stay afloat. He  shifts his posture, taking on the vague air of a creature ready to  strike out through the water and swims at full speed towards his  companions, arriving next to all of them (5' from ship). 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tramp, what do you do?

Handbag on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp continues towards the island, enjoying the feel of the cool water.


*Spoiler: swim tramp swim*
Show

FRA keep swimming full speed, if it doesn't slow me down take 10, otherwise (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Tramp continues towards the island, enjoying the feel of the cool water. 

*R3T19:* Handbag pulls himself from Sparkles' grasp, and kicks up to grab the side of the ship as he grabs a breath above.

*R3T15:* Selkie swims competently, but doesn't have magical aid to his speed, and starts to fall behind Tramp now.

*R3T11:* Sparkles,  you are at the ship, but 5' underwater. You no longer have a hold on  Handbag, who took himself out of your gasp and is above the surface. You  find you can breath with this bubble of air around your head. What do  you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will start swimming to the area where he has to catch the crab after seeing his companion holding onto the boat. He hollars to his other companion.
*"Thanks for the air bubble, he should probably stay there. Im gonna go look for crabs."* 
After a moment of thinking he calls out loudly to everyone.
*"WHATS A CRAB?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Sparkles will start swimming to the area where he has to catch the crab  after seeing his companion holding onto the boat. He hollars to his  other companion. *"Thanks for the air bubble, he should probably stay there. I'm gonna' go look for crabs."* 

After a moment of thinking he calls out loudly to everyone, *"WHATS A CRAB?"* 

One of the sailors looking down calls back, *"Ask Sandy! She's randy enough to be hiding a few in her breeches!"*

That brings a chorus of lewd laughter from the other sailors. Even Sandy smiles a bit.

Sparkles kicks off the boat, getting 10' from it.

*R3T8:* Sandy casts another spell, this time on herself. Now, she moves as quickly in a burst as Tramp, now 25' from the ship.

*R3T7:* Sprawl,  the stress of a possibly drowning friend has ended, so you are no  longer in "combat mode." As you are no longer in combat, you are no  longer in barracuda style. What does Sprawl do, and if he just does a  repeat of things from round-to-round, let me know? He is 5' from the  ship.

Tramp on deck (autopilot), Handbag in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl surfaces and refills his lungs. He looks at his companion and shakes his head before heading back to the assigned task.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Just take 10 accelerated swim and make my way to the "fishing" spot provided no other dangers or catastrophes happen. Can just repeat unless there are any obvious changes to the situation.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Sprawl surfaces and refills his lungs. He looks  at his companion and shakes his head before heading back to the assigned  task, catching up to Sandy in doing so.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...
R4T25:* Tramp swims to 100'.
*R4T19:* Handbag officially "drops out" by holding on to the ship.
*R4T15:* Selkie swims to 90'.

*R4T11:* Sparkles, you _don't_ get to T10, unfortunately. Shall I just put you on FRA Swim checks and bot your rolls? Do you want to spoiler a whole bunch of Swim checks? What do you want to do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkels looks at Sandy while trying to swim.
*"Whats a crab?"*
Than continues swimming towards shore.
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Sparkles looks at Sandy while swimming towards the reef, *"Whats' a crab?"*

*R4T8:*  But Sandy, who was already 15' ahead, seems to be carried along the  water by the water more than she is swimming, and in this round covers  40' (65' distance).
*R4T7:* Sprawl swims to 45', stunned as he sees Sandy zooming by like a fish.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...
R5T25:* Tramp swims to 120'.
*R5T15:* Selkie swims to 105'.

*R5T11:* Sparkles?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles tries to swim as much as he can to catch up.
*Spoiler*
Show

FRA (1D20+3)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Sparkles tries to swim as much as he can to catch up, but he thrashes in the water and goes under 5'. 

*R5T8:* Sandy zooms another 40' to 105'.

*R5T7:* Sprawl swims to 65'.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T25:* Tramp swims to 120'.

*R6T15:* Selkie swims to 105'.

*R6T11:* Sparkles, you are 5' underwater, and gained no distance. But at least thanks to Sandy, breathing's not an issue. What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Sparkles gets to 30'.
*R6T8:* Sandy superspeeds to 105'.
*R6T7:* Sprawl swims to 85'.

*Round 7...
R7T25:*  Tramp swims to 120', realizing that while the veil on her feet give her  powerful kicks, Sandy is practically riding on the water - being  carried by it.
*R7T15:* Selkie swims to 105'. He knows  his powerful swimming can't compete with the magic on Tramp's feet or  Sandy's control of the waves, but without any aid of magic, he is fine  for what he does.
*R7T11:* Sparkles swims back to the surface and to 40'.
*R7T8:* Sandy gets to 145'.
*R7T7:* Sprawl gets to 105'.

*Round 8 ...
R8T25:* Tramp swims to 140', now fully passed by Sandy.
*R8T15:* Selkie swims to 120'.
*R8T11:* Sparkles falters, going 5' under (40').
*R8T8:* Sandy swims to 185'.
*R8T7:* Sprawl gets to 125'.

*Round 9...
R9T25:* Tramp gets to 160'.
*R9T15:* Selkie swims to 135'.
*R9T11:* Sparkles recovers to surface and to 45'.
*R9T8:* Sandy is the first one to make it to the reef!
*R9T7:* Sprawl gets to 145'.

*Round 10...
R10T25:* Tramp gets to 180'.
*R10T15:* Selkie gets to 150'.
*R10T11:* Sparkles gets to 55'.
*R10T7:* Sprawl gets to 165'.

*Round 11...
R11T25:* Tramp gets to the reef!
*R11T15:* Selkie gets to 165'.
*R11T11:* Sparkles falters (55', 5' under).
*R11T7:* Sprawl gets to 185'.

*Round 12 ...
R12T15:* Selkie gets to 180'.
*R11T11:* Sparkles bobs back up @ 60'.
*R11T7:* Sprawl gets to the reef!

*Round 13 ...
R13T15:* Selkie gets to 195'.
*R13T11:* Sparkles @ 70'.

*Round 14 ...
R14T15:* Selkie gets to the reef!

*Round 20:* Sparkles at 120'.
*Round 25:*  Sparkles at 165'.
*Round 30:* Sparkles had a lot of trouble, and only got to 170'.
*Round 31:* The _air bubble_ protecting Sparkles goes away!  :Small Eek: 
*Round 33:* Sparkles finally gets to the reef!

----------


## lostsole31

The waters, despite the drama, are quite calm, and visibility is incredible. The PCs are now at a superb coral reef, measuring approximately 100 yds. square, lying between 5' and 30' below the surface. Sparkles, who can't tread water very well, has to basically stand on a shallow, and then bob up and down as best as he can, but at ony 5' depth it can be tiring but at this time is not especially dangerous.

This means that unless Sparkles foolishly puts himself in peril, Sandy, Selkie, Tramp, and Sprawl will take their crab pots and go huting for crabs to put in their pots.

Sparkles, you can participate, but everyone in the group is now worried that you are going to hurt yourself (possibly _you_ are worried, too!).

Everyone who participates, please roll the following three things in a spoiler, annotating each roll: Perception or Survival check (your choice), Swim check (no T10, because it is about catching a crab).

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl takes a deep breath and dives down to chase down some crabs.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Perception: (1d20+10)[*28*]
Swim: (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles looks around.
*"Probably best if I keep watch*."

----------


## Master K

nodding Tramp grins and takes a deep breath before diving under the water in search of some crabs

*Spoiler: here crabby crabby*
Show

Survival (1d20+10)[*20*]
Swim (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

Each crabfisher gets one crab in their pot (which is held in their off-hand)!

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R1T22:* Tramp,  some type of sea-bug is annoyed by your poaching its "larder" in its  territory, swimming out to threaten you at your current depth of 20'  (current bottom). You were holding your breath, but also hunting for  crabs (one in your crab-pot, which you are holding with one hand). You  currently have 10 rounds of air remaining, but only if you do nothing  more than a MA each round. Anything more energetic spends 2 rounds worth  of air. What do you do?


*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R1T21:* Sprawl, some type of sea-bug is annoyed by your poaching its  "larder" in its territory, swimming out to threaten you at your current  depth of 5' (narrow reef). You were holding your breath, but also  hunting for crabs (one in your crab-pot, which you are holding with one  hand). You currently have 12 rounds of air remaining, but only if you do  nothing more than a MA each round. Anything more energetic spends 2  rounds worth of air. What do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will glare at the sea bug and cast Vanish in hopes that the bug will lose interest if it can't see its target

*Spoiler: now you see me, now you don't*
Show


SA; cast Vanish

----------


## Ostoril

Sprwal glares at the sea bug and takes on an aggressive posture hoping the creature will back off. He holds his position ready to strike if the creature dares to approach. He observes the creature to see if he recalls hearing anything about such sea bugs.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Swift] Enter Barracuda Stance
[Standard] Ready a Non Lethal Risky Unarmed Strike
[Assessment] Try to recall anything about the creature

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R1T22:* Tramp glares at the seabug.  Hoping that the seabug will lose interest if it can't see it's target,  and underwater at a depth of 20', Tramp summons forth the will needed to  cast a spell. Her gestures are ... okay ... underwater, needing some  adjustment. The problem is that as she goes to speak in a clear, strong  voice those arcane intonations required, she realizes this is not the  place for that and in her struggle loses the spell and half of her held  breath as warped sound comes out of her mouth! Luckily, she is at her  "local" bottom, so she doesn't sink any farther. She now has 5 rounds of  breath remaining.

*R1T14:* The seabug nips Tramp in her right bicep for *2*.  Even though it is much smaller than Tramp (Small creature, 3-1/2' long,  ~ 70 lbs.), it holds fast onto her arm. Tramp doesn't quite feel as  much pain as she expects, sensing there is some type of numbing poison  that she just manages to resist.

*R2T22:* Tramp,  your right arm is grabbed by this creature. What do you do? You only  have 5 rounds of air remaining (see above regarding effort and  air).

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R1T21:* Sprawl glares at the sea bug and takes on an aggressive posture hoping  the creature will back off. He holds his position ready to strike if the  creature dares to approach. He observes the creature to see if he  recalls hearing anything about such sea bugs. He determines that it is not some type of lobster, but otherwise has no idea what it is.

*R1T11:* The sea bug attacks with its claws and Sprawl attacks with a fist, neither with a strike.

*R2T12:* Sprawl, you have 10 rounds of breath remaining. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl summons his focus to let out a flurry of attacks at his assailant.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d6+6)[*7*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] non lethal bludgeoning.
*Barracuda Style:* Your unarmed strikes deal normal damage underwater, and you dont take penalties on attack rolls with unarmed strikes made underwater.

----------


## Master K

Scowling at the sea bug that has latched itself onto her arm, Tramp calls on her innate connection with storms to help deal with the beastie, calling down a cyclone to batter at the bug.

*Spoiler: twister anyone?*
Show

FA: I don't recall ever re-suppressing my storm since Deluge wasn't very noticeable, but just incase I need to say it, I'm declaring that I stop suppressing my storm if it was suppressed
FA: use shifting storms to change active storm to The Cyclone calling cyclone directly on top of the bug if possible
FA: invest point of TE into The Cyclone
MA; direct cyclone if the cyclone needs to move to be on top of bug or to otherwise bull-rush the bug. 

Cyclone Bull-rush attempting to send bug away in the direction it came from (1d20+8)[*10*]
Cyclone Bull rush dmg (if successful) (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R2T22:* Scowling at the sea bug that has  latched itself onto her arm, Tramp  calls on her innate connection with  storms to help deal with the  beastie. The energy that just started  building within her is torn apart as she reforms her thoughts into one  of the most destructive storms she knows. She wants to call it into the  water to batter at the bug, but it won't penetrates the water.

*R2T14:* The sea bug maintains its hold on Tramp, doing *2*.  This time, however, she feels that with the prolonged contact, whatever  muscle numbing agent it has as a toxin is beginning to have an effect  as she is now suffering *weakness*.*Spoiler: Weakness*
Show

*Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,   damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity   is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a   medium load.

*R3T22:* Tramp, you get back the internal store of  energy you lost round in shifting your storm. Roll a Fort save vs.  poison. You have four rounds of breath remaining. What do you  do?

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R2T12:* Sprawl summons his focus to let out a flurry of attacks at his assailant. His first knuckle-spear strike is true, doing *11 NL*.  His next two attacks are wild. Meanwhile, the water starts to get  really unsettled. There wasn't a cloud in the sky but the sea state just  really kicked up like a storm suddenly hit the area you are in!!!

*R2T11:* The sea bug is unsuccessful in attacking Sprawl. 

*R3T24:* From some height and getting into a flanking  position is the white-haired Selkie. He meets with a lot of resistance  because he wears brass knuckles, but even then he scores *7*  on the sea bug. You know he was incredibly strong, but this is more  than that ... it seems that he has some skill at taking opportunistic  shots in combat ... just like you. You also see that he swims easily ...  not as quickly, but with more comfort and ease in the water.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, you are now flaking the sea bug at a  depth of 20' on the bottom of your area, and you have 8 rounds of breath  remaining. What do you do?


*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

*R2T3:* A cyclone appears out of frickin' _nowhere_  not terribly far from your position, and not far from your position.  What the hell?!? Meanwhile, you've effectively playing bouncy ball to  fall to the 5' bottom and bounce up, which is tiring on its own merits,  but now the Cyclone is throwing everything off. What do you  do?

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: Fort save*
Show

Fort save (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Master K

Tramp will suppress her storm once more seeing as its not being as helpful as shed originally hoped, and drop her crab pot in hopes that the beasty would prefer to munch on the tasty crabs instead of herself.  try struggle free from the sea beastie and try to free herself and make for the surface her lungs starting to burn as she runs low on oxygen
*Spoiler*
Show

FA; suppress storm
FA; drop crab pot
SA; attempt to wriggle free form mean nasty fishy if it doesn't let me go in favor of the crab (1d20+1)[*9*]
MA; swim towards surface (dragging fish with me if necessary/possible)
FRA; if fishy lets go FRA swim for the surface

----------


## Ostoril

A smile creeps across Sprawl's face at the sudden turn of events. He lets loose another torrent of blows hoping to end this before he needs to head up for air.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*14*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*12*] non lethal bludgeoning and (2d6+2)[*11*] sneak attack damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*12*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*7*] non lethal bludgeoning and (2d6+2)[*8*] sneak attack damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*9*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning and (2d6+2)[*4*] sneak attack damage.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles begins trying to swim away from the cyclone.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*12*] FRA Swim, towards the boat if that is away from the cyclone.

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R3T22:* Tramp suppresses her storm once more, seeing as its not being as  helpful as she'd originally hoped. She drops her crab pot in hopes that  the beasty would prefer to munch on the tasty crabs instead of herself.   She tries to struggle free from the sea beastie but fails as her lungs begin to burn as she runs low on oxygen.

*R3T14:* The sea bug pinches harder and harder (*5*), poison continuing to go back into Tramp.

*R3T6:* Something comes in at pretty impressive speed to stab the sea bug for *7*. It is Sandy with her rapier out, in some type of swimming position that says she's ready to fight underwater.

*R4T22:* Tramp, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R3T12:*  A smile creeps across Sprawl's face at the sudden turn of events. He  lets loose another torrent of blows hoping to end this before he needs  to head up for air. The first strike completely drops it. So while the  follow-up strikes aren't great, the sea bug is unable do defend. Even  though he was going for nonlethal, he does so much damage overall that  he will still kill the sea creature just from pain and shock.

*R3T24:* Selkie nods and heads up to the surface.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

*R2T3:* Sparkles begins to move away from the cyclone, but the water is no longer easy and he goes under.

But  as quickly as the cyclone appeared, the water stops tossing about,  Sparkles regains some measure of himself and pops back up to the surface  to see the weather has cleared. Other than a little leftover chop that  is quickly correcting itself, it is as if nothing has happened. Surely  this reef is cursed!

*R3T3:*  What do you do? You see Selkie's white hair on a surfaced head several yards away.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl grimaces at once again unnecissarily taking a life, but the creature would likely have not given him the same concern. He makes his way to the surface. As he crests the boundry before sea and air he fills his lungs with salty air and asks Selkie *"Nice moves ya got thar. Think anyone likes sea bug stew?"*

----------


## Master K

Tramp once again attempts to wriggle free in a desperate attempt to make it to the surface her lungs screaming.

*Spoiler: Maximum effort*
Show

Fort save; (1d20+4)[*15*]
SA; attempt to wriggle free (1d20+1)[*3*]
MA; Swim towards surface

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:*  Sprawl grimaces at once again unnecissarily taking a life, but the  creature would likely have not given him the same concern. He makes his  way to the surface. As he crests the boundry before sea and air he fills  his lungs with salty air and asks Selkie *"Nice moves ya got thar. Think anyone likes sea bug stew?"*

*R3T3:* Sparkles is seen a short distance away, swimming along the reef in a direction that is towards the boat.

*R4T22:* Tramp resists the poison, but her desperate attempt to wriggle free does not avail her. She is now out of air.

*R4T14:*  The sea bug was terrified of that crazy stab that Sandy landed on it.  It releases its grip on Tramp and tries to flee. Sandy tries to stab it  as it goes, but misses.

*R4T6:* Still under the  effects of her swimming, she holds onto Tramp and zooms up to the  surface, broaching just as needed to allow Tramp to go from just having  run out of breath to having a throat-rending gasp and inhalation that  the others on the surface see.

*All Initiative Ends ...*

Sandy can catch up with Sparkles and corrale him in.

Tramp, do you explain what happened and what you did? Because Sparkles is a bit of in a freakout.

As the group is in sort of a treading huddle, supporting Sparkles, Selkie admits, *"That  was a reefclaw that Sprawl and I fought. It looks like a mix between a  lobster and an eel, but it is not truly a sea animal, but a category of  weird we academics call, 'Aberrations.'*

*"Well, damn,"* admits Sandy. *"I figured it be somethin' I never seen before. I don't know about aberrations. Yuck. I guess we go back to crab huntin'?"*

*"Oh, you don't understand,"* says Selkie. *"Fisherman  that know consider reefclaw a delicacy. There were a lot of them up in  Riddleport - where I last lived before coming down this way. Always one  or two that gets caught in the net, but you have to be aware of their  poison because they can dull your muscles. So, let's fill up some of the  pots, but I think a five-stone critter will be a surprise for our  crew."*

*"While we're all here, enjoyin' a purposeful swim call,"* begins Sandy, more carefully than her carefree speech would normally indicate. *"Does anyone else get the feeling that Mr. Plugg and his lapdog Master Scourge would end us if they could?"*

Selkie looks down as he treads water, and nods thoughtfully.

Tramp, Sprawl ... how do you respond?

----------


## Master K

taking a few more seconds to get her breathing under control Tramp nods *"Thanks for the save back there Sandy... and Yeah I'm totally with you about Plugg, I swear that he was disappointed when Scourge left Sprawl with only an inch of his life left rather than dead, and then he assigned me 3 lashes for what? I didn't drink a glass of rum? I understand we are supposed to drink it but 3 lashes for a first offense seems a bit excessive if you ask me."* shrugging at the last part.

----------


## Rithryn

*"It seems obvious they don't care about us."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"We need to start making friends among those whom we can affect,"* says Sandy. *"But we also have to be careful about annoying people if you don't have a way about you. Sprawl, you seem to have a disarming way about you when treating people fairly. You can also talk a good game, better'n'me. Sparkles, yer better tryin' to act tough rather than endearin'. Sorry, chum, I know yer a sweetie, but it's how what people see and how you can carry off have best effect.

"Next, we need a good sense of those places we don't have. Any of you good with finding magic booby-traps? I know that our ship's mage likely has some places that are officers-only warded, and getting a look-see might be good.

"I'm not saying we do anything so drastic as the 'Big M' but I think it bears us well if we keep a weather eye out and keep together. More than that, ta' seem indispensible as crewmembers.

"What say you?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl takes a moment to rub where he got the lash. *"Aye, they seem ta take a bit ta much joy in carryin out thar 'duties'. I dun nothin but try an make friends an do my job, but it ain't seem ta be enough. I havn't seen no magical booby traps, but I also ain't been looking ta get acquainted with tha lash."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I know what you're doing,"* says Selkie.

Sandy looks at him to continue.

*"Oh,"* he demurs, *"I think I get it, and you're right. We need to create a clique of our own for protection, and keep an eye out for opportunities. Here's my problem. I cast arcane spells. I need my spellbook and component pouch. I'd prefer my sword and gear as well, but my spellbook is the most important thing I need. Until that time, I'm really just muscle."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"Any idea o has ya spell book?"* Sprawl inquires.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I think it's probably in the Quartermaster's shop,"* answers Selkie.

----------


## Ostoril

*"If I can get sumthin ta trade o gamble with, I can prolly see about gettin a good deal."* Sprawl says.

----------


## lostsole31

*"We better head back before they give us for lost and leave without us,"* says Selkie.

*"This time, no racing. Let's all work together, with me and Selkie helping to carry Sparkles. I can already feel my slipstream spell failing,"* says Sandy.

This time, working together, especially since you have to carefully handle your crab pots and the reefclaw, you take your time and make it back to the ship.

You hear that Handbag got rope bashed, but if you can't swim, you can't swim, and as long as he went wordlessly to the galley to help with meal preps, he'll be okay.

You will hear scuttlebutt that the captain loves reefclaw, and it comes time for the evening meal.

Does everyone drink their rum rations?

----------


## Master K

Tramp Dinks her Rum Ration, happy to be back on solid 'ground' so to speak. As much as she enjoys swimming, she came a little to close to drowning for comfort, and looks forward to the chance to get some rest.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl drinks his rum ration, happy for a day of good exercise and not getting whipped. Though tired, he is glad for the discovery of hopefully new friends and comrades.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles drinks his rum rations and stays near his new acquaintances.

----------


## lostsole31

All three of you will be exhausted (fatigue day + rum rations), but you will be pleasing and personable. Enjoying your delicious reefclaw-and-crab cioppino, the captain makes a rare appearance at mealtime. 

He calls down from the poop deck. *"Let it be known that while discipline is strictly enforced, rewards are given for those who perform above and beyond the call of piracy."*

There's a subdued laughter at the modification of a popular phrase.

The captain continues. *"Today, five of our own - Sandy, Sparkles, Sprawl, Selkie, and Tramp - did make our pirate forbears proud. Stand up!"*

Your exhausted, but a good kind of exhausted, and your group stands to cheers.

*"To all who see these presents..."* the captain begins, ramping up to the end, expecting ...

*"GREETINGS!"* shout officers (who have come out) and crew.

*"For feats of stamina in long-distance swimming and unparalleled aquatic puissance, these five pirate nonquals - despite lack of proper training - did do pitched battle against the dangerous oceanic predator known as a reefclaw and further, did prevail. With an incredible feat of strength, in particular, one Selkie..."
*
*"HUZZAH!"*

*"... did portage a 73-pound reefclaw some 200' by himself while his fellows carried crab pots to win for captain, officers, and crew a handsome meal."*

Applause for all.

Mr. Plugg shouts, *"Pollywog Selkie, stand tall before the main!"*

Selkie moves to the mainmast.

The Captain calls out, *"Pollywog Selkie, for your feat as above, your skilled work as a rigger, and your generally proven seamanship, you are hereby rewarded with the equipment that was held in abeyance when you were 'lawfully and honorably recruited' to stable employment as a member of the Wormwood."
*
*"Quartermaster!"* calls Mr. Plugg. *"Attend to duty!"*

Cut-Throat Grok carries a sack of materials and leaves it at Selkie's feet.

*"From this day forward, you will no longer be known as 'pollywog,' but as 'Seaman' Selkie. Wormwood, cheers for your new pirate brother!"*

And with that, raucous cheers from throughout. The captain and officers retire to their cabin and staterooms, but there is a party in the crew's berthing for Selkie.

You can "attend" if you want, but you might just as easily konk out. Does anyone do anything not on the menu? Note that you are exhausted, though your CHA is a little higher. Your sheets have NOT been updated for this.

----------


## Ostoril

Not one to miss the chance for a good tale, Sprawl attends the festivities for a brief period, sharing the harrowing tale of his and Selkie's pitched battle with Reefclaw, making sure to play up the nights hero and of course a humble boast or two of his own prowess in the matter.

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl falls asleep while telling his own tale. It's okay, nobody begrudges him for it.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will make his way to his hammock and pass out.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 12 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Today, Selkie is assgined to Mainsail Duties. Sprawl is assigned to Hauling Rope & Knot Work. Sparkles is assigned to Ratcatcher. Sandy & Tramp are both assigned to Swab the Decks.

What ship actions will each of you take today? Feel free to either discuss it "quietly, together" at morning meal, or just tell me (here) what you intend to do, and whether or not your tell your clique as much.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles approaches Sandy before his daily duties.
*"There is a guy I've worked with who seems like a reliable person, were not friends but I did help him with a rash he had on his neck. I'm not very good at talking to people so I thought you or one of the others could talk to him, his name is Crimson Cog Cogsward."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy nods. *"Yeah, I heard you annoyed him. He's got a temper, but he's strong. He was assigned to repairs today, so I will try to talk to him tonight. I'll tell him some rowdy stories and turn his head with nonsense, but that might be entertaining enough for him. Today, though, I am thinking about taking a look-see at some place I haven't seen yet."*

Selkie says, *"I'll see if I can't use tough talk to influence a fellow rigger today."*

Tramp, Sparkles, Sprawl?

----------


## Rithryn

While going about his job sparkles will call over his fellow shipmate.
*"If your having any problems with another crew mate let me know, I can probably help."*
As a showing sparkles crush's a rat in his hand.
*"Blood really helps people sparkle!"*
He smiles as he continues his work.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl attends to his hauling and knot work, making friendly boasts about the previous days reefclaw battle as he works.

----------


## Master K

*"It might not be a bad idea to befriend Owlbear as well, he seems pretty strong even if a bit dim."* Tramp will add before turning to sandy *"Let me know if you need any help, I might be able to provide a little cover for you."* 

*Spoiler: storm switch*
Show

FRA: switch storm veil to The Enshrouding

----------


## lostsole31

*"What kind of cover?"* Sandy asks.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will grin mischievously, and lower her voice to a whisper *"I can call up a fog bank that can limit visibility, and maintain it as long as I can focus, I can also turn you invisible for a short time, but that only lasts for about 15 seconds give or take"*

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy looks intrigued. *"That's ... impressive."*

Selkie shakes his head. *"No. The crew already knows about your odd magics after the fight in berthing last week. Keep your magic hidden. If ever we should move to protect ourselves, we don't want anyone to know everything that we can do. Besides, doing something like that in the ship carries its own problems."*

Selkie looks at the rest of the clique. *"Same goes for the rest of us. Sandy is already known as a cleric of Besmara, and that makes her very useful to the ship, but they don't know what special blessings the Wench has given her."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod and shrug, *"Just trying to offer what aid i can"*

----------


## lostsole31

The lot of you scatter to your individual jobs.

Sandy skylarks a lot, spending a lot of time purposefully swabbing the foredeck to get a sense of it.*Spoiler: A1, Foredeck*
Show

*A1. Foredeck:* This raised deck stands some 10' above the main deck (*A3*), immediately behind the bowsprit, which is shaped like a rearing dragon. The foremast rises 30 feet above this deck.
The downside is that she wasn't really "shirking" her duties so much as spending a lot of time vigorously maintaining the foredeck, so she is fatigued at the end of the day.

Selkie does a horrible job trying to talk tough to his fellow rigger, the gnome Conchabar Turlach Shortstone, as the dapper gnome doesn't like to take guff from anyone, especially uppity Big Folk. Selkie does a good job on the mainsail, but that duty is very rigorous, and he is fatigued.

Sparkles is doing rat-catching duties with Giffer Tibbs and Rosie Cusswell. Obvi, a lot of the short folks were used for rat catching, which makes sense since shorter people can usually get into harder-to-reach places to catch rats and other vermin. Giffer is a bedraggled gnome with only one good eye, and is better than most crew members, being indifferent to Sparkles. Unfortunately, just like her gnomish counterpart above decks at the same time as this is going on, Giffer is not to be intimidated, and she is now unfriendly towards Sparkles.*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

Roll a Stealth, Survival, or DEX check as a rat catcher for today.

Sprawl is not trying to act tough, but talking a big game about the big hero he was recently. He is working with Fipps Chumlett and Shivikah in hauling rope and knot work. Fipps is already hostile to the party at large, and Sprawl knows that Shivikah - a very tall Mwanti woman who is an ex-slaver - is unfriendly, though indifferent to Tramp. He does a phenomenal job of entertaining her with his braggadoccio, as well as mentioning good things about Tramp, and now she is friendly towards Sprawl.*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

Roll a Profession (sailor) or STR check. Follow whichever of those two rolls with a CON check.

Tramp, you sneak off and skylark during your duties. Owlbear is a raging simpleton, but you confuse him with kindness. He is not your friend, but now is he unfriendly, which is better than he was before!*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

Swab the decks! Roll a STR or CON check.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl goes about his work.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Profession (sailor): (1d20+4)[*18*] Add 2 for Guile if allowed. Untrained if that matters.
Con: (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: swab the deck*
Show

str check (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: potentially forgotten roll*
Show

 Apologies for the double post. This roll wasn't specifically asked for but i think that was an oversite. so here's a Con check in case i supposed to roll one in addition to the STR check i already rolled.
Con check (1d20)[*13*] 
if it was intentionally not asked for because its not needed then plz disregard this post.

----------


## Rithryn

Thinking fondly of his time hunting back home sparkles goes about hunting rats.
*Spoiler*
Show

using survival (1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## lostsole31

The three of you all do good at your job, though Sprawl is exhausted by shift's end.

Everyone has their meal and rum rations ... with Sprawl, Sandy, and Selkie now being exhausted. That said, everyone is more agreeable and personable than before.*Spoiler: Rum Rations*
Show

While it fatigues you, or exhausts you if already fatigued ... rum rations offer an alchemical bonus of 1d4 CHA. I will not put that on your sheet, and obvi you won't roll it, because it is too "gamey" to go, "Oh, look! I got a +4 tonight. Better do some influencin'."

What night actions do you all do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will approach sandy and sprawl.
*"Any chance you two could help get me a holy symbol to Gozreh? I would appreciate it if you could."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"How the heck would I do that?!"* asks Sandy. *"Besides, last thing I should do as a Besmaran is help a Gozran get their pony back. I mean, I hope you do, right? But I'm not the person to do it. Go talk with Cut-Throat and see if you can't ... wait a minute..."*

And she looks at Sprawl. *"Hey, there's a rumor going around. Perhaps you could talk to Cut-Throat for your buddy. Huh, huh?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl chuckles. *"I s'pose I could. Though might be a bit more an talking."* He pauses a moment. *"Ya got anythin I could sweeten the deal with? I can prolly get a good deal, but somehow I think I'll be needin more than my honeyed tongue."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will chuckle at the exchange *"Unless anyone has any better ideas, i think im making progress with owlbear, and thought i might continue working on him"*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie, listening, simply nods, looking longingly at his hammock with no thoughts of much else.

Sprawl?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl sighs and gives a shrug *"I guess I'll go see a lady about a symbol."

**Spoiler: Plan of action*
Show


Sprawl plans to go see Cut-Throat and discuss what goods or services he could provide/acquire to help his friends out. Looking at the Holy Symbol of Gozran and the Rosie's Fiddle. He would obviously like to get them now, but he would not press to get them for free. He is more of looking at the price tag so he can keep an eye out. He would also certainly be up for some more "stress relief" if Cut-Throat is. If Cut-Throat is already asleep, he will go get some sleep.

----------


## lostsole31

So, Sparkles doesn't really have a night action of his own, so much as "influencing" a PC to "influence" an NPC.

Unfortunately, Sprawl, Cut-Throat is someone that isn't going to be awake at this time as you find out. If you want to get her to interact, daytime. She drinks herself into a stupor, otherwise (as does Fishguts). So, that action is a bust.

That leaves Tramp and Owlbear, the former who is feeling good after the rum rations. She spends the evening talking to him, listening to him (which is horrifically difficult, but the attempt matters), and by the time she says goodnight, Owlbear has gone from unfriendly to friendly to Tramp!

*DAY 13 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

One of the reasons people were feeling more overworked yesterday is because of a heat wave, and that heat wave is fully in effect today.

Selkie is assigned lookout with the riggers today.

Sparkles and Tramp will be sent to man the bilges, which is going to be miserable in this heat.

Sandy and Sprawl will be ratcatchers today, which isn't much better.

Do you discuss anything about plans at breakfast? What are intended ship actions today? If you want, I can determine where _specific_ sailors might be, but I am not rolling up every swabs' job.

----------


## Master K

Tramp is unfazed by the heat and extends her instinctive protections one by one to Sprawl, Sandy, Selkie and Sparkles as they arrive. *"I think I'm making good progress with Owlbear"* she reports happily

----------


## lostsole31

It's already a muggy morning, and Selkie nods in gratitude (a rare gesture of magnanimity). 

*"Hey, thanks, sister!"* says Sandy much more spryly. *"I feel better already. So, I was thinking about checking out the poop deck today. Haven't been up there yet. I seen a body in a cage, but people don't talk about who it was."*

Selkie mutters. *"I tried to tough-talk Conchabar, yesterday. Miserable failure. On one of my breaks as a lookout, I'll try and chat up another rigger."*

So, what ship actions will the three of you attempt today?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Aye, thank ya. I wish ya all luck today an hope ya avoid any trouble. I'll attempt ta swing by an see Cut-Throat today. She heads to bed early n less she got plans."* 

*Spoiler: Todays actions*
Show


Attempt to find some time during work to slip by and see Cut-Throat and discuss what goods or services he  could provide/acquire to help his friends out. Looking at the Holy  Symbol of Gozran and the Rosie's Fiddle. He would obviously like to get  them now, but he would not press to get them for free (will totally accept a gift if offered though). He is more of  looking at the price tag so he can keep an eye out. He would also  certainly be up for some more "stress relief" after hours if Cut-Throat is. He would also inquire as to how often he gets paid so he can start to buy things or gamble.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will focus on his work for the day.

----------


## Master K

*"Someone in a cage you say? that sounds intriguing, if you don't mind the company* *i think i might go with you.** Perhaps between the two of us we can figure out, who they are and/or why they're locked up."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl, you and Sandy will have to be sure not to faff off at the same time while ratcatching with the other two or three swabs you're likely working with. Sandy will let you do what you need to do first, as there is no telling when Cut-Throat will be drunk.

Sprawl heads to the QM store. Cut-Throat stops Sprawl cold when it comes to recovering Sparkles' gear (or any portion), stating that everything in the Quartermaster's store is the captain's booty. When a new swab is "recruited" aboard, only the captain can decide to gift that "beginning gear" to someone, like he did with Selkie. There is no way she will give that stuff out, not even for bribery, unless she wants to be keelhauled herself.Other things which end up in her store, however, are a different matter. That is all that Sprawl will learn before it's back to ratcatching for him.
*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

Roll a Stealth, Survival, or DEX check.

Sparkles, you work hard at manning the bilges, and having Tramp's strange protections makes this ... while still a nasty job ... much more tolerable one.*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

Roll a STR check w/ a +4 bonus. Then, roll a CON check (no bonus).
 
Tramp and Sandy, meet up at some relatively random appointed time to go explore the poop deck, but they don't get far. Captain Harrigan and Mr. Plugg spend most of their time on this deck. When the captain is on deck, the poop deck is off-limits to everyone but officers. So if you want to explore the poop deck and check out the dead guy in the cage (and there seems to be a bird there as well), you'll have to do it after hours.*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

Roll a STR check w/ a -2 penalty. Then, roll a CON check, also w/ a -2 penalty.

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Str(1d20-2)[*1*]
Con(1d20-2)[*14*]

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+10)[*28*] Add 2 for a use of Guile if allowed.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles works hard manning the bilge.
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp didn't do that great at ratcatching today, though she didn't wear herself out, either. In fact, she very likely was trying to hard and knocked things over and made a mess.

Come the Bloody Hour after the shift, Tramp is called up for three lashes for terrible performance at her job.

----------


## Rithryn

After the bloody hour sparkles will approach tramp.
*"Want me to take a look at those wounds? I'm not much use at talking with others but I am confident in healing wounds."*

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp, Sprawl? Anything to do or say before the punishment?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl winces remembering his time under the lash.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Sprawl does nothing to interfere.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will silently accept her lashes, and will accept Sparkles offer of aid afterwards if able.

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp receives the following from Master Scourge ...

*18 NL* from the first strike.
*22 NL* from the second, which renders her unconscious.
*15 NL* from the third, which brings her deep into unconsciousness.

Sparkles obviously doesn't speak to her regarding offers of helping her with wounds. A working party (NOT the PCs) take her below before coming back up.

Sparkles and Sprawl, you both drink your rum rations. What do you do in the evening?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will drink his rum rations than go check on tramp.

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp is asleep and bloody in her rack.  What does Sparkles do?

Meanwhile, what does Sprawl do for night action?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will go to his locker and retrieve his healers kit, once back he rolls Tramp onto her stomach so he can inspect the wounds. After seeing how bad they look he immediately begins cleaning and dressing them, after some time he decides to spend the night seeing to her wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show

 (1d20+15)[*24*] 1st use of healers hands +1 use of healers kit
(1d20+15)[*31*] 2nd use of healers hands +1 use of healers kit
(1d20+15)[*18*]
 3rd  use of healers hands +1 use of healers kit.
(1d20+15)[*19*] Provide long term care +1 use of healers kit.
First three are treat deadly wounds DC 20 for +3 hp
DC 25 for +6 hp
DC 30 for +9 hp

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl spends his evening mingling with the crew trying to get to know those he has only met in passing.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Night action: Attempt to influence a random NPC he has not met before.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles is able to provide 3 healing to Tramp, and looks over her wounds to help her heal more quickly.

Since Sprawl never really interacts with the riggers (except Selkie), this is a chance for him to make some inroads. He approaches Barefoot Samms Toppin, a former fisherwoman from the Sodden Lands who never wears shoes. She is one of the more initially receptive crew members (indifferent) and by evening's end of chat, she is friendly towards Sprawl.
*DAY 14 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD: BOARDING SCHOOL!*

The PCs are excused from their regular work today, as they are to be trained in boarding. This training is carried out under the watchful eye of *Riaris Krine* (female human), the _Wormwood_s master gunner. Krines skin is darkened from countless days on deck under the sun, and her nose has the appearance of having been broken several times over. One of her legs has been replaced with a wooden peg leg, the result of a wayward catapult shot that took off her leg below the knee. She may be the most vile-tongued wench the PCs have ever met, and her language makes Rosie Cusswell sound like a nun.

Grappling hooks are an essential part of piracy, used to grapple enemy ships and draw them closer for boarding. Being able to use them is therefore considered a vital pirate skill. Krine orders the jolly boat on the main deck (area *A3*) to be launched at dawn for the days work. She takes two characters out at a time to instruct them in using grapples. 

Who wants to volunteer, and/or whom in your "clique" do you volunteer?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl speaks up and volunteers, *"Sounds a might bit more excitin than standin on deck. I'd love ta learn from someone of yer skill."*

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will step forward with a curious look on his face.
*"What's a grappling hook?"*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will also volunteer if recovered enough to do so.

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp is fully recovered, but she wasn't as quick as Sprawl and Sparkles were at volunteering themselves, even if they don't fully realize that's what they did.

Riaris Krine is only too happy to teach the short blockhead about a grappling hook.

The exercise consists of the characters in the jolly boat throwing grapples onto the Wormwood from 40 feet away, tying the rope off, and then boarding the Wormwood by climbing along the rope. To make it interesting, however, Krine has instructed four random crew members to hurl objects at the boarding characters in an attempt to knock them off, simulating a real attack.*Spoiler: The Crunch*
Show

Throwing a grappling hook requires a ranged attack roll, treating the hook as a thrown weapon with a range increment of 10 feet. The Wormwoods rail is AC 5. At 40 feet away, the PCs have a 6 on their attack rolls. 

Once the hook is set, the PC must tie off the rope as a move action, then shimmy along the rope, requiring DC 15 Climb checks. As they climb, the four pirates aboard the Wormwood hurl a variety of rotting food, garbage, empty bottles, and buckets of bilgewater at the PCs. These items (which count as improvised weapons) do no damage, but any character struck must make a DC 10 Reflex save or lose his grip and fall into the water.

So, who is going to go first .... Sprawl or Sparkles?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl offers to go first, *"Aint no bettah way ta learn than divin right in, or in this case, climbin right up."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl's first toss of the grappling hook is secure!

He secures the bitter end to the jolly boat, and gets into shimmy position, but no farther than that as he is finding this is tougher than expected. With some guile, he is able to begin moving across, but even then not as far as hoped, with the Wormwood only 35' away now. He gets hit with garbage.

Again, he calls on his guile to avail him, but he doesn't move anywhere, still clinging upside down on the rope. He gets pelted.

He still has trouble, has exhausted his insight, and then he loses his grip and falls into the water. Riaris uses a boat hook to help guide him back to the jolly boat.

Sparkles, ready to go?

----------


## lostsole31

At the same time as Sprawl is beginning his attempt, Sparkles responds to Krine's explanation of the grappling hook, *"That doesn't sound too hard, but you'll have to teach me all those strange new words you used."*

Sparkles makes a beautiful toss of his grappling hook. "Aha!" he cries in excitement, tying off the bitter end to the jolly boat. He immediately upends himself to shimmy on his rope. He gets pelted by garbage, but moves stoically and steadily. He gets to within 15' from the ship - well after Sprawl ends up in the drink, but then because of the lift of the rope-and-hook he seems to have some trouble. Finally, he gets to within 10' of the ship, but is unable to maintain his position and falls into the water to the jeers and cheers of the crew.

Though he is so close to the ship, Riaris throws out a life preserver, towing the oread back to the jolly boat.

It is now both men's second attempt ...

Sprawl does a nice grappling hook toss-and-catch and ties off the line.  He takes a breath, looking at a couple sailors getting ready to toss  things and gets on the line, but it is a complete slip-up trying to go  from standing on a boat to upside down with a rope and he goes into the  water.

Meanwhile, Sparkles does a much less attractive toss, but it still works. He takes a breath before going. When he gets onto the rope this time, he spares no wait and does an accelerated climb, covering 15' in a quick end-over-end of his smaller, muscular limbs. He moves much faster than he can keep up and then falls into the water. 

Their fellow sailors on the _Wormwood_ are laughing and whooping and having a good time. So, the boys are entertainment, at least.

This time, Riaris makes Sparkles go alone, and everybody on the deck of the _Wormwood_ is readied with garbage. It's another ugly-but-serviceable toss and tie-off. Sparkles then is off, again scaling back to climbing at normal speed, and covers 10' (30' from the ship). That is when he gets hit by garbage twice. He is distracted by it, and ***SPLASH!***

Sprawl's third (and final) time to make good. And as with Sparkles' last attempt, he is going to have a tougher gauntlet of more refuse thrown his way to distract him. Solid toss-and-tie off with the grappling and bitter end. Sprawl confidently gets onto the rope this time and begins moving with purpose, covering 10'. All the refuse coming his way misses. It is such a good-looking beginning, but then he falls into the water.

Riaris has a good humor about it as she helps Sprawl back in the jolly. She remarks (colorfully) that the whole thing is a lot harder than it looks, and it seems that both of you did seem to learn. She drily recommends that now you can go off on your leisure time  in the evening and maybe work on these skills. (To which any reasonable sailor whose evenings are sancrosanct would drily remark that they would "get right on that.")

The jolly boat heads back to the ship. Sprawl and Sparkles disembark. They each receive 6 rope bashes (*6 total NL*) from various crew members. 

Sandy hooks her arm around Tramp's. "Shall we show up the boys?" and then Sandy and Tramp get onto the jolly boat, where they are rowed to a distance of 40' from the ship.

Tramp's turn!

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy and Tramp both toss their grappling hooks well, though Tramp did so with far greater aplomb. They tie their lines off.

As Tramp gets ready to shimmy onto her line, she definitely sees Sandy get into some type of stance she doesn't recognize. It is a type of lower-to-the ground stance. She gets onto her rope and shimmies out a total of 20', halfway between the jolly boat and the _Wormwood_. Tramp shimmies out with solid confidence, but doesn't quite cover the same ground, getting out 10' from the jolly boat. Unfortunately, Sandy gets pelted with garbage and falls into the water, and Tramp is on her own for this first round.

Tramp moves another 10' total, now about where Sandy is. Tramp gets hit by garbage but stays on her rope. Unfortunately, shortly thereafter, Tramp loses her grip and goes into the water.

Sandy was the first to fail, so Mr. Krine makes her go alone on the next round. She tries to go too quickly too soon and goes into the water.

Now Tramp has to go it alone. This was the most embarrassing yet, because her grappling hook doesn't even make it to the ship.

Sandy goes for her final grappling throw. Solid. Again she is in that strange stance and makes it halfway across. She gets hit by one piece of refuse but ignores it. She is having a little trouble, but then closes to 10' from the ship. She gets hit twice by refuse, but still keeps her grip. She finally gets across, and there is cheering.

Tramp now has a lot to live up to with Sandy being the first of the new recruits to actually make it. Brilliant toss and tie-off. She only shimmies out 5' at first, far enough out to get missed. Doesn't matter, Tramp falls into the drink anyway.

----------


## lostsole31

Handbag only ever made it 5' and botched two throws. Selkie is a rigger, but couldn't get more than 10' downline.

Everyone except Sandy gets six rope bashes (*6 NL* each) from various crew members upon coming back aboard.

The rest of the primary workday is spent with Riaris Krine teaching the junior sailors various type of boarding action combat tactics and maneuvers.

Everyone has their rum rations and dinner.

What night actions will folks perform, if any?

----------


## Master K

*"I'm still curious about that guy in the cage, is anyone interested in going with me to try to check it out. With any luck the deck will be deserted this time."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy is willing to go with Tramp.

Sprawl, Sparkles? Night actions?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Tha certainly sounds intrestin, but too many will draw some attention. I think I will keep gettin ta know tha crew a bit more."*

*Spoiler: Night Actions*
Show


Sprawl will once again attempt to mingle with the crew and get to know an NPC he has not interacted with before.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles? Night action?

----------


## Rithryn

*"Sure, let's go take a look."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy says, *"Well, if there're two of you already, I'll do something else so there's just you two and not three of us skylarking above after hours."*

Sparkles and Tramp go to sneak topside and to the poop deck. Are they going to take any precautions (beyond "be stealthy")?

----------


## Rithryn

Before setting out sparkles looks at tramp.
*"Have your sounds fully healed? If not you should try to find more bandages because I'm running low."*

----------


## Master K

*"Thanks to you guys I'm all good now. I appreciate the healing you all provided."*

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp and Sparkles move out to the poop deck (*A2*). This raised deck stands 15 feet above the main deck (area *A3*). The mizzenmast rises 30 feet above this deck. The ships bridge protrudes forward of the mizzenmast, and holds the ships wheel. The wheel is 3 feet across and has 10 spokes decorated with silver inlays, its bolts carved to resemble kraken heads. An iron cage hangs from the side of the mizzenmast, containing a pirate's body that smells something awful. An ugly parrot that has lost more than a few of its feathers sits atop the cage. Nobody is on the poop deck at this time as the ship is at anchor at night.

Tramp, Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will quietly approach the parrot before trying to quietly converse with it.
*"CAW, CAW!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

 attempting wild empathy animal to improve it's attitude towards him.

----------


## lostsole31

So, what happens is that the parrot starts to unleash some withering cusswords and invectives, as it appears to possess a considerable vocabulary of appalling curse words.

Sparkles does his thing for a minute, but the parrot seems completely and totally unimpressed, even more hostile by the end of his attempt.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles moves back to Tramp.
*"We had a difference of opinions."*

----------


## Master K

*"Did you try cursing back? Maybe teach it some new ones" Tramp turns to the bird and begins cursing back using the most creative and colorful expressions she can come up with or remember overhearing other pirates using, throwing in some Minkian curses as well for good measure*

----------


## lostsole31

What once was supposed to a stealthy sneak around now becomes chaos topside on the poop deck as Tramp and the parrot are cursing at each other quite vociferously. Coming into view, as if he has been there for a spell but you are now only noticing him, is the first mate Mister Plugg. Far faster than your eyes can register he steps forward and lashes out with his cat-o'-nine tails, cutting open the parrot in many places so that it is dead before it hits the ground, and bathing Sparkles and Tramp in its blood as it goes.

Mister Plugg doesn't say anything, but stands there expectantly.

----------


## Master K

tramp wil just shrug *"he started it"* pointing at the now dead bird *"i was simply taking a stroll when it started cussing me out."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mister Plugg shakes the blood and feathers off of his cat-o'-nine-tails, but not taking his eyes off the two of you. He is terrifying when he wants to be. Where Master Scourge is a snarling dog, as befits a scary master-at-arms, there is a quiet sadism to the first mate that scares you to your marrow. Feel free to stay up here if you want, but right now, the discretion-is-the-better-part-of-cowardice instinct in you is chiding you both to scram without Mister Plugg saying a word.

Tramp, Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles looks at mister plug than back at the remains and says to mr plug.
*"That parrot was an *******."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Plugg smiles. Ever see _Addams Family Values_ when they forced Wednesday to smile? It does not fill you with smiley joy-joy feelings.

*"Clean up the blood and feathers before you hit the rack,"* he says, and heads off to officer country for the evening.

Tramp, Sparkles, do you do that?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles is noticeably shocked that worked and begins cleaning up the feathers after mister plug leaves and whispers to tramp.
*"Well, guess this is our chance to check out over here while we clean."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod and make aid in the cleaning while moving to better investigate the body

----------


## lostsole31

While shenanigans goes on topside, Sparkles tries to talk up Crimson "Cog" Cogward, a Varisian man with a blue scarf tied tightly to his head, who supposedly got his name because his neck turns red when he is angry. He's initially unfriendly, but after an evening of chatting him up, he is now friendly, having just needed someone who would listen to him vent his anger and frustrations.

Sandy does a BS session with the gnome that Selkie tried to foolishly intimidate, Conchabar. Though unfriendly, by evening's end he is friendly to Sandy, impressed by her imaginative lies and boasting.

Selkie does low-key gambling, mainly to get a feel for some of the crew. The next morning he will reveal that Tam "Narwhal" Nate - a male dwarf with a large, ugly nose - is an old friend of Master Scourge, so it would probably be fruitless for any follow-on person to try and talk him up.

Sparkles and Tramp get done late, knowing that if they tried to do a crappy job it would not go well for them. They go to bed and get sleep, but not quite enough, they will wake up fatigued for the next day. During their work, Tramp breaks off to look at the guy in the cage. She has no idea how she died, but once Sparkles takes a look, he realizes that the man died of a combination of starvation, dehydration, and exposure. It was not a slow death.
*DAY 15 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*
As mentioned before, Sparkles and Tramp wake up fatigued. The heat wave seems to have abated, so work will no longer be as brutal as before.

Assignments
Selkie: Mainsail Duties
Swab the Decks: Sandy
Hauling Rope & Knot Work: Sparkles, Tramp
> Profession (sailor) or Strength check. Also, a CON check.
Runner: Sprawl
> Acrobatics check. Also, a CON check.

What daytime actions will you each perform?

----------


## Ostoril

Being a runner has it's advantages of getting to meet with various individuals all over the ship. Sprawl takes the time to chat with some of the crew as he catches his breath between runs.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Daytime Action: Attempt to influence an unmet NPC. Add Guile.
Acrobatics:(1d20+10)[*24*] +2 from guile usage.
Constitution roll: (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Master K

Tired and not wanting to risk another date with the lash, tramp focuses intently on her rope work and prays that shes doing it right

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Str [roll0]
Con [roll1]

----------


## Rithryn

sparkles cleans up than goes to look for Krine.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl: You perform admirably as a runner. You try to make inroads with Kipper, the gunner's mate, but you find him intractably hostile towards you when you try to be friendly. Must be a officers-to-crew fraternization thing? But you are fatigued after a day of bouncing around the ship.

Sparkles: You waste time being preoccupied about how you are going to approach Riaris Krine, and finally resolve to seek her out this evening after the meal. Unfortunately, your work suffers and you do a poor job hauling rope and tie some particularly fouled knots. 

Tramp: Whereas Sparkles skylarks with knots, Tramp puts to it and performs well. While still tired, at the end of the day, the work was a strange sort of zen exercise, and doesn't tire her out more (at least not appreciably).

Selkie: Tough-talk and boasting with fellow rigger "Ratline" Rattsberger, a rat-faced halfling with long arms and three missing fingers; is now friendly to Selkie.

Sandy:  She was skylarking when she should have been focused on swabbing the decks, and didn't do too well, but not tired out, either. She split off briefly to try to sneak into the officer's quarters (*A4*), only to find that the door is locked.

Does anyone NOT drink the rum rations tonight?

----------


## Master K

Tramp has learned her lesson and enjoys her rum ration.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will drink his rum.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl drinks his rum.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles and Tramp, you are both now exhausted since you were up late last night cleaning up pirate parrot plasma off the planks. Do you take night actions, or go to bed?

Sprawl, you are also exhausted given today's tough work. Night action, or go to bed?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will rest not having expected to be so tired.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 16 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

All the PCs went asleep, and it turns out that Sandy did as well. Selkie stayed up to gamble by playing Heave topiside.

Ratcatcher:  Sparkles, Sprawl, & Tramp
Runner: Sandy

Selkie is assigned to upper rigging work.

What daytime actions are each of you looking to undergo?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl groans at having to catch rats. One would think there is only so many places a rat could hide on a boat.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sprawl will *shirk* his duties somewhat and attempt to explore the ship a little using the excuse of chasing a rat if he gets caught.
Taking the Shirk action. I guess explore the forward section of the Middle Hold if my rat catching brings me to the Middle Hold. Otherwise I will explore where I am assigned.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will attempt to make new friends while out chasing down the sneaky rats

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, Tramp, and Sprawl .... each of you roll a Stealth, Survival, or DEX check. Do not modify for ship action (that's my job).

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Stealth: (1d20+7)[*20*] +2 from guile if useable

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: Roll roll roll the dice*
Show

Survival roll (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will focus on his duty cracking his knuckles and saying in a monotone voice.
*"Rats are easy."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Survival (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl sees Owlbear Hartshorn chained to the foremast in the far forward section of the middle deck (which Tramp actually already knew) and under guise of looking for rats he is able to get Master Scourge's escort to hunt rats in that area, actually catching one and killing some bugs ... which Master Scourge feeds to Owlbear Hartshorn before Master Scourge shoos Sprawl away to catch rats elsewhere.

Sparkles covers for Tramp while she goes off to try and gets more support for their clique. She dares to try to talk to Jaundiced Jape, the greedy, humorless half-orc mute that is hostile to the party, but he is intractable and she almost gets stabbed for her efforts, so she hurries back, and all three do a good job rat-catching today.

Upper rigging work is difficult, and Selkie focuses on his job.

Sandy tried a "bawdy girls" approach with "Badger" Medlar, but gains no headway.

That evening, there is no Bloody Hour. Scuttlebutt is that a game of Heave will be set up for any who have coin and trust in their ability to drink well.

Do you drink your rum rations? What are your plans for the evening?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will drink his rum rations, than go to find Riaris.

----------


## Ostoril

Having a relatively good day at work, sprawl will drink his rum rations and continue to try an make friends with the crew.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will drink her rum and continue her attempts to make friends, this time deciding to try to improve relations with anyone who isnt inately hostile to her and her friends figuring they might be a bit more receptive

----------


## lostsole31

> Sparkles will drink his rum rations, than go to find Riaris.


Asking around from fellow sailors, Riaris is with the other officers in "Officer Country" ... the main cabin on the forward section of the main deck. Sparkles goes to knock, and Master Scourge answers. *"Something to report, swabbee?"*



> Having a relatively good day at work, Sprawl will drink his rum rations and continue to try an make friends with the crew.


Sprawl tries spending time with a rigger he hasn't met yet by the name of Maheem, a big Rahadoumi man with a permanent scowl. He's pretty hostile to begin with, but by the end of the evening, he is indifferent towards Sprawl.



> Tramp will drink her rum and continue her attempts to make friends, this time deciding to try to improve relations with anyone who isn't innately hostile to her and her friends figuring they might be a bit more receptive


Tramp tries talking up Barefoot Samms Toppins, a former fisherwoman from the Sodden Lands who never wears shoes. She is already indifferent to Tramp, but by evening's end is friendly with Tramp.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles speaks with respect to Scourge.
*"Sir, I was hoping to speak with Master gunner Riaris about if she could help me with learning more about being a sailor."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Get the *** out of here, swabbee. Officers seek you out if they care if they are not in your chain-of-command. Otherwise, you go through yours ... which is me. Go to bed."*

And with that, the door is shut, and Sparkles night is done.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 17 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

At this point of the journey, the PCs and their allies and Scourge and his followers have become more polarized. Even with the most recent work, the attitude of any NPC not on at least friendly terms with at least one of the PCs seem to become worse than before. NPCs who are already hostile to the PCs can no longer be influenced by the PCs. It seems that Scourge has also wholly convinced Mr. Plugg that the PCs (and their allies) are trouble, no matter what they have done.

Mr. Plugg begins making more appearances at this point, taking a personal interest in the PCs, soundly abusing them, carefully noting each mistake for punishment, and generally bullying and trying to humiliate them, something he seems to be exceptionally good at doing. 

From now on, the PCs and their allies feel like they no longer move randomly and fairly but to the worst tasks.

Selkie is assigned to Line Work.

Man the Bilges:  Sparkles, Sprawl, Tramp
Runner:  Sandy

What are your planned day actions?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkle's will focus on his duty while talking to the other's.
*"It doesn't seem like things are going well for us."*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+2)[*14*] con check

----------


## Ostoril

*"It seems they hate us for some reason. I swear, I have just tried to do my best here. They took us on, and now seem to want us off. Make up your minds..."* Sprawl grumbles as he focuses on his task, hoping that things will change.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Work Diligently.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod, and share her weatherproofing to help aleviate the heat of the bilges. *"Honestly, if this goes on much longer, they are just going to start inventing reasons to punish us, even if we perform perfectly. It might be time to push back but i'm honestly lost as to how we might do that without playing right into their hands"

**Spoiler: action
Show

work diligently
*

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, Sprawl, & Tramp .... you all work together to try and show that no matter what type of poop job you are given, you will rise above it.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Each of you, please roll a STR check but with a +4 bonus. Then, roll a CON check as well, but without the bonus.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will keep trudging along in his work in the bilge.
*"Doesn't seem right that they just write us off."*
*Spoiler*
Show

strength (1d20+7)[*11*] con (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Master K

tramp will simply shrug *"not sure what we can really do about it"

**Spoiler*
Show

Str (d20+4)[*14*]
Con (d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl tries to liven up the work with a story, hoping to drown out the monotonous labor.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Strength: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

You all work hard, but even applying self and with Sprawl telling stories, Sparkles' frustration and anger is such that it shuts his efforts down as he just has trouble putting himself into his work. This despair also works into his body to tire him. Sprawl tries to pick up Sparkles' slack and keep up spirits and does a good job on his work, but he is also fatigued at the end of the day.

Mister Plugg comes down and sees Sparkles sitting at one point and verbally berates and humiliates him.

Bloody Hour passes and dinner time. Everyone, what is your intention for night actions? There is no special event planned? Everyone drink their rum rations (which will exhaust Sparkles and Sprawl)? Selkie drinks his rum rations and intends to go to bed after dinner. Sandy, on the other hand, drinks her rum rations and seems like she feels good about her day's work.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will not drink his rum rations, then he will head to sleep unless the others need him.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl drinks his rum ration and heads to bed after a long day.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will drink her ration as well as sparkles' in hopes that no one notices his mistake, and then heads to bed herself.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 18 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

The drudgery continues ...

Selkie is assigned to Line Work.

Man the Bilges:  Sparkles, Sprawl, Tramp
Runner:  Sandy

What are your planned day actions? Sandy will share that she botched it with trying to make friends with Shivkah last night; but she doesn't much care for slavers -- ex- or current -- anyway, so no love lost.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl works diligently at his job, offering up stories to pass the time while he works.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will work diligently during his work.

----------


## Master K

Tramp works dillegently and shares her weatherproofing with her allies

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone is throwing themselves into their work. Either they want to prove their worth, or perhaps Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge's program of marginalization have successfully beat these new swabbees down, teaching them to be compliant pirates-to-be!*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Each of you, please roll a STR check but with a +4 bonus. Then, roll a CON check as well, but without the bonus.

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Strength: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

STR (1d20+4)[*19*]
CON (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Rithryn

*Spoiler*
Show


strength (1d20+7)[*26*] constitution(1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Plugg comes down to inspect the bilge workers at the same time Sprawl was taking a break. They lock eyes, and Mr. Plugg smiles and goes back up.  Sprawl tries to work hard to somehow make up for it, but his stomach is in knots and he doesn't do very well at all. Luckily, nobody is fatigued by day's end.

Work ends for the day, and it is the "Bloody Hour" .... and as you can guess and as Sprawl feared, he is called forth for lashes for skylarking at his post.

Is anyone going to attempt any heroic shenanigans, or just let the Bloody Hour play out as it must?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will let things play out, unable to think of way to help that wouldn't just make things worse

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl will accept his fate with gritted teeth.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles steps forward calling out loudly.
*"I volunteer to take his lashes, I distracted him so it was my fault he didn't finish his work properly."
*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I accept your reasoning Swabbee Sparkles,"* says Mr. Plugg with the leering smile of a shark. *"But Sprawl will stand tall before the mast and take his lashes, and as you watch your team mate get struck, each time it should hammer home to all of you that the mistakes of one affect everyone."*

Sparkles, do you answer, or leave be?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles accepts it and watches.

----------


## lostsole31

The first lash snaps for *20 NL*. The second lash strikes for *18 NL*, and Sprawl is barely conscious. The third lash lands for *18 NL*, and Sprawl falls unconscious.

Sprawl is removed to belowdecks by the ship's surgeon directing Selkie and Sparkles to carry him on a litter to do so. Will they or no, Sparkles and Selkie are then dismissed topside. Master Scourge is there to give them their rum rations, and ensures they drink them in front of him.

Sparkles, do you refuse to drink your rum rations in front of Master Scourge, as he directs?

Tramp, do you drink your rum rations while Sparkles and Selkie are belowdecks (you are not allowed down with them at this time).

----------


## Master K

Tramp will drink her rum

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will not drink his rum rations thinking he should attend to sprawls wounds tonight.

----------


## lostsole31

Master Scourge simply smiles, leers, really, and takes the rum rations out of your hands, sloshing it on the deck. He looks the empty cup, chuckles, backs away, and walks off.

Tramp and Sparkles, what night actions do you take?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will attempt to entertain the crew by singing

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will attend to sprawl throughout the night.

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie and Sandy were both tired out from their shifts, and after dinner they hit the rack.

Tramp gives a routine performance before rack.

Sparkles sits with Sprawl, doing what he can for him. In casting a _cure light wounds_ spell, it does a lot, but Sprawl is still unconscious. He then goes full savage-healer mode and works on Sprawl for an hour to do better than average for the man, nearly fully healing his wounds, but not his deep pain. Sprawl is awake by this point. With nothing stopping him, and Sprawl feeling more pain than not, Sparkles continues to work. With Sprawl's pain-feedback, the druid does an incredible job on the next attempt. At that point, there are no more wounds, only pain that Sprawl will be fine with the following day.

Both men sleep.

*DAY 19 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*
Sprawl wakes up refreshed the next day, as does everyone else.

Selkie is sent to do Line Work.
Sandy is given the job she hates most - Runner.
Tramp and Sprawl, who expected that they would be sent to the bilges, actually are assigned topside to Swab the Decks.

Instead of calling out his job, Master Scourge stalks over to Sparkles and smiles an unpleasant smile, and then calls out loudly (for the other swabs to hear so it isn't lost), "Swabbee Sparkles, yer in the bilge, o'course, spending a day with the lady-swabs Aretta Bansion and Badger Medlar. Lucky cuss. Now, don't do nothing you shouldn't be doing," he adds with a leer and a laugh from the crew before moving out to supervise.

What is everyone's intended day actions?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will share her Weatherproofing with the rest of the party, before focusing diligently on her work lest she earn Scourge's ire.

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp and Sprawl, please roll a STR or CON check.*Spoiler: Working Diligently*
Show

That bonus doesn't apply, because the working diligently bonus only affects "quality" of work, and there is no such roll for swabbing the decks .... only the determination if you are fatigued at the end.

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: str check*
Show

(1d20)[*8*]
(added characters to make post long enough blah blah blah)

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Constitution Check:
(1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

There's a lot of scuttlebutt about a fight onboard ship, and since Tramp and Sprawl are topside, they do not see or hear much more than that the fight was in the bilge ... that Sparkles was nearly killed, but healed by Sandy ... and being fully healed wasn't allowed bed rest but was sent to work in the bilge alone since Badger Medlar and Aretta Bansion are now on bedrest, per the ship surgeon's orders.

Otherwise, it is a ROUGH shift for both Tramp and Sprawl, and then the Bloody Hour is called.

For failing to drink his rum rations last night, combined with insubordination in doing so, and then for fighting against fellow shipmates and doing a poor swab's job of working the bilges today, Sparkles is called forward....his punishment is not lashes, but he will not be given the rations he so hates, not be fed dinner, and immediately is sentenced to spend 24 hours in the hot box.

Any interruption or dissension?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles accepts his punishment and will enter the hot box.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl bites his lip as he watches Bloody Hour but does not interfere. He thinks to his rum ration and how he will need it to settle his welling anger.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will hold her self in check but will make double sure that sparkles is under the protection of her weatherproofing.

----------


## lostsole31

Of course, the heat wave is gone, and with people going to bed, Sparkles' main discomfort is the shape, hardness, and lack of sustenance to be found in the hot box. And when she goes to bed, that protection will disappear.

Tramp and Sprawl, both of you are exhausted after drinking your rum rations, so it is pretty much a done day today, with hopes of mercy on the morrow. Before going to bed, however, Sandy will sheepishly admit that she messed up. She tried to be clever with Tilly Bracket, and ended up making her hostile; and since Sandy is now associated with the other PCs, it is assumed that getting Tilly's help in the near future is out of the party's hands. Selkie, like the two PCs, was tired after a hard day's work and goes to bed.

Sandy isn't done yet, however. She gambles that evening, purposefully losing a little to young Ratline. Though she doesn't make friends with him, she does make inroads in case something happens with Selkie.
*DAY 20 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Tramp, when you wake up this morning, do you change anything about your veils, or are you still happy with them?

----------


## Master K

With sprakles getting into a fight and thing aboard the wormwood growing ever more tense tramp decides to swtich up her prepared veils preparing Stormkings Vamobraces, in case of a fight, and Alluring Voice in hopes of aiding her parties search for more allies

----------


## lostsole31

Though it is stuffy under the black cloth covering the hot box, it isn't yet too hot for Sparkles. Still, he is very uncomfortable from terrible sleep, and is fatigued.

Selkie is sent to do Line Work.
Sandy is given the job she hates most (again): Runner.
Tramp and Sprawl are assigned to the bilges.

The Friends o' Sparkles notices that a black cloth is covering the hot box, and the very few holes one might have are not visible at this time. Also, the hot box is guarded.

Tramp and Sprawl, what are your intended day actions with your job today?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will first turn to Sandy, Selkie and Sprawl and ask if they can help distract the guards *"If you can 3 can get the guards attention i should be able to slip under the tarp unnoticed and aid Sparkles, ill be damned if i just stand by and let him suffer in there."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"Aye, I can try ta chat em up before headin to work, but I dun want to be too obvious or git in trouble mah self."* Offers Sprawl.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sprawl will briefly attempt to distract the guards with some chatter before heading off to work to work diligently.

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl is easily distracting/ annoying Fipps Chumlett, but it doesn't look like it will last long.

Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will cast Vanish, before moving to slip under ghe tarp. Moving to the best opening she can she will whisper to sparkles "Theres nothing i can do to safely get u out but i can at least help protect from the heat" extending him the protection of her Weatherproofing as she speaks. Refreshing her Vanish spell once her objective is complete Tramp will slip back out quickly and signal the all clear

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp seems to be successful.

What day actions do Tramp and Sprawl intend with their tasks?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl heads off to focus on his task diligently, hoping to do a good job and cause no reason to be targeted for more trouble.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will also focus on her Duties and work diligently

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl and Tramp are working hard in the bilge, oblivious to the rest of the world. In fact, while the work sucks and is full of toil and drudgery, it is just the two of them, which means there is a strange peace to it by getting away from the more hostile members of the crew.

Meanwhile, topside, late in the afternoon ... Sparkles hears the lookout cry, *"Ship ahoy!"*

Captain Harrigan comes out and immediately turns the _Wormwood_ to pursue its prey.

Sparkles is released at end of day, uncomfortable and bored, but with Tramp's protection no worse for wear. It turns out that the captain wants every sailor ready for piracy tomorrow, so Sparkles' punishment has either been commuted, or simply ended.

Tramp and Sprawl, you only find out what happens after dinner bell is sounded. Only roll CON checks ... everyone is so focused on the chase and the hope of pirate plunder that nobody checks your work, but you still might be tired.

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Constitution: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: Con check*
Show

Con check(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp is fatigued.  No rum rations are served. There won't be any night actions as there will be "modified port and starboard" watches, meaning you will go to bed and get up in a bit for a short watch before going down again.

Does anyone try to short cycle their sleep, or just eat and go to sleep?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will just eat and go to bed telling his allies quietly.
*"When the fighting starts we should stick together, I hid 2 daggers in the bilge during the fight and we could get them if we aren't given weapons."*

----------


## Ostoril

While eating, he will let his allies know *"I dun need no weapons, so if ya find yerself empty handed, I can keep ya covered."* After finishing his food he heads to bed.

----------


## Master K

tramp will nod *"Appreciate the offer but I'm not really sure I'd be much good with a blade I'm far more comfortable with my magic and in a pinch I can conjure a weapon provided I can get enough rest tonight. I'm Exhausted as is so I think I'm just going to hit my hammock and try to get as much rest as I can"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Look,"* says Sandy. *"I don't know what they'll give us. But the point of piracy is not to lose, right? Krine is going to open the armory tomorrow, and they'll pass out weapons. Now what we get and so forth is unknown. I don't know if they're just giving us old boat hooks or if they have proper weapons or not on this tub."*

----------


## lostsole31

Trusting a Besmaran cleric (you shouldn't) understanding of piracy (okay, maybe you should), the recruits go to bed, get up to stand their modified watches, and go back to bed again.

*DAY 21 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

The _Wormwood_ closes on the ship sighted the previous day.



The PCs are about to get a taste of real piracy as the _Wormwood_ closes in upon a Rahadoumi merchant vessel called the _Mans Promise_. As soon as she spots the _Wormwood_, the merchant ship flees, but her sails are no match for those of the pirate ship, which closes over a period of 12 hours. During the last hour, Captain Harrigan instructs Kroop and Handbag to slaughter half a dozen pigs, slit their throats, and throw them overboard to attract sharks to the scene of the battle.

As the Wormwood closes to within half a mile of the _Mans Promise_, Riaris Krine summons the PCs to the _Wormwood_s poop deck (*A2*) to give them their task for the upcoming battle. The PCs orders are as follows.

*The ships wheel is on the aft deck, just below the sterncastle. Youre going to grapple over, kill the guards on the sterncastle, take the wheel, and guard the ships boats. Kill anyone who tries to get away on one of the boats. Dont move from the wheel until the fightings done, or youll have to answer to me. Oh yeah, as we get close, its going to get foggy. Just stick to what I told you to do. Selkie, I am putting you in charge of the boarding party.
*
She then marches you down to the armory (*A4a*), and issues a PC who has still not acquired a weapon a single weapon (set) (excluding alchemist's fire):
ClubHeavy Crossbow w/ 10 boltsCutlass3 JavelinsShortspear

If you don't carry any weapons and want a weapon, please note what you ask for.

Also, does anyone have anything they wish to ask of Gunner Krine (or of Selkie to ask)?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will point at the cutlass.
*"I'll take that, and any chance you have a holy sbol to gozreh?"*

----------


## lostsole31

She hands Sparkles a cutlass (with sheath and baldric) and answers simply, *"No."*

Tramp? Sprawl? Do you ask for a weapon or say anything?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl grimaces at the weapons, but points to the javalins. *"I suppose I should be prepared with sum kin a ranged weapon, just in case."* He pauses a moment. *"Must we kill 'em, or is knocking em out an takin em prisoner an option?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Krine hands Sprawl the three javelins. She says with a finality, *"The order was given, swabbee, and you heard the words."*

Tramp?

----------


## Master K

ramp will point st the heavy crossbow, "not much of a melee fight my self, so i think the crossbow will likely serve me best"

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp is given custody of a heavy crossbow and a case of bolts (10).

Sandy doesn't need anything, already having her own rapier and heavy crossbow, but she asks the officer. *"Mum, seems that our mission is not a minor one, all objectives considered. And my fellow swabs ... well, other than Selkie, who in your wisdom you made leader of our mission .... let's face it, Sparkles runs on wrath; Tramp isn't very strong; and come to think of it, neither is Sprawl. We could use a little extra muscle, if you can spare it."*

Krine thinks about it. *"What'd you have in mind?"*

*"Well, mum,"* Sandy continues, *"The cook's mate looks like a right bruiser. And while I know there was a big fight with my mates, nothing breeds esprits des corps like a fight on the same side. Perhaps Fipps Chumlett?"*

Krine thinks a second more. *"Very well. Selkie, I am assigning Handbag and Fipps to you."*

Selkie slowly, controlling a darker emotion slowly says, *"Aye, mum. Thank you."*

She locks the armory and walks the PCs out of officer's berthing to wait those few dreadful moments before battle is finally joined.

Once out of earshot of anyone but your little contingent, Selkie whips his head to Sandy and says, *"Fipps, really? What possessed you to have him with us? All the es-pree dee core isn't going to make that guy come around."*

Sandy says quiet confidently. *"Oh, I know. That wasn't it. It's just .... I understand that a pitched melee at high seas is a dangerous thing. It would be a shame if Fipps died gloriously. One never knows who Besmara will kiss."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod her head in approval,

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl stretches his muscles and utters a small prayer to Irori for forgiveness.

----------


## lostsole31

*CLOSING FOR BOARDING*

The two ships soon enter into reasonable firing range (120') and will close together at a speed of 30'/rd. The crew of the _Mans Promise_ begins to bombard the _Wormwood_ with missiles, mainly crossbow bolts, but also with two ballistas on the sterncastle attacking the Wormwoods rigging in a futile attempt to slow the pirate ship. At the same time, banks of heavy mist suddenly envelop the enemy ship. From now until the conclusion of the battle, combat aboard the _Man Promise_ takes place within multiple _fog cloud_ spells cast by Peppery Longfarthing, ship mage of the _Wormwood_.

Sparkles, Sprawl, and Tramp .... do you try to do anything until the ship's close, or do you wait - hidden by the gunwale of the _Wormwood_ - until it is time to play your part?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles keeps a hand at the sword on his hip waiting for them to get into boarding range.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl readies a javelin to throw right before it is time to rise and begin boarding, more in the hopes of distracting anyone readying for boarders than hoping to hit anything, but otherwise waits for the ships to close.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will focus her minds and shift her active storm to The Fulguration in preparation for the battle to come.

----------


## lostsole31

Crossbow fire is exchanged between the two ships, though with Miss Longfarthing's mist both sides are shooting blind.

Selkie says to the group, *"As  soon as we collide, I am going to pop up and toss the grapple. Fipps,  you'll assist me. If you opted for melee, get ready to rush across. If  you opted for range, or have ranged options, being shooting to cover  those of us securing the grapple. As soon as we're locked, go across.  Don't wait for anyone, just cross. And let's take and hold their  sterncastle."*

After nearly 30 seconds, both ships  collide! Everyone is assumed to pop up from their positions (so no  longer prone) to get ready to do their deed.

*Begin Round One: Boarding Action!*

*R1T23:* Tramp,  what do you do? It is important to note that despite the picture, the  boarding plank is NOT yet across. Also, there are far more bodies about,  but the map has been minimized for what you need, not every pirate or  Rahadoumi sailor that exists. The fog clouds that were set have now  spread out enough that there isn't much fully concealed right now, but  there is concealment throughout.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod in understanding and immediately set to work, raising her arms and sending a pair of magic missiles at the nearest enemy sailor.

*Spoiler*
Show

SA; Cast Magic Missile, sending both bolts at blue Dmg bolt 1, (1d4+1)[*4*] Dmg bolt 2 (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Tramp nods in understanding and immediately sets to work, raising her  arms and sending a pair of _magic missiles_ at the nearest enemy sailor, striking him for *7 force*.

*R1T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl does his best to appear to be cooperative, knowing that many lives are on the line. He hurls a javelin at the nearest enemy he can spot with all of his strength, hoping more to distract them than actually harm them himself.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Risky Strike Javelin throw (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Sprawl does his best to appear to be cooperative, knowing that many  lives are on the line. He hurls a javelin at the nearest enemy he can  spot with all of his strength, hoping more to distract them than  actually harm them himself. Despite all odds, the javelin hits the man in the upper right arm for *3*. 

*R1T19-16:*  Red, Green, and Pink all fire and reload their heavy crossbows, showing  some level of exceptional skill with the bulky weapons. Sparkles' right  shoulder gets skimmed for *1*. A bolt bounces off of Selkie's masterwork hauberk. A bolt misses Fipps.

*R1T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles steps back 10 ft and with a running start jumps towards the ship drawing his sword along the way.
*"Raaaawr!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

using a running start acrobatics (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Sparkles steps back 10 ft and with a running start jumps towards the ship drawing his sword along the way. *"Raaaawr!"* 

He lands very close to amidships with that mighty leap.

*R1T14:* Sandy spends this entire time intoning a spell. 

*R1T10:* Selkie masterfully tosses over the grappling hook, and other sailors of the _Wormwood_ help him (and the tosser for the other plank) to secure the boarding planks!

*R1T9-8:* Blue and Brown both shoot at Sparkles, missing, and then draw their short swords.

*R1T7:* Fipps gets up and goes across, moving up the port stairs to the poop deck while drawing a cutlass and a throwing axe.

*R1T4:* Fipps gets hit in the chest from a crossbow bolt for *10*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Tramp, what do you do? You feel the power building in you.

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will smirk and embrace her power allowing the sky to fill with angry looking clouds full of flashing lightning,. moving as she does Tramp crosses the newly secured bridge and stands next to it before directing a bolt of lightning to strike the same poor sailor she struck with her magic missiles. Tramp then summons a crackling trident of lightning to her hands, sparking fiercely as she shifts her power into it

*Spoiler: Feel the THUNDER*
Show

FA; Release the storm (no longer suppress)
FA; invest the 1pt of TE into the Fulguration (you still have my sheet marked as the Cyclone but I shifted it as part of my preparations for battle, while waiting for the boats to collide and battle to be joined)
MA; cross the bridge and stand 1 square E of the bridge now on the enemy ship
SA; unleash a bolt of lightning at Blue, Ranged Touch attack using Wis in place of Dex (1d20+5)[*18*] Dmg (2d6)[*6*] electric dmg. DC 14 reflex save else Dazzled and -2 to reflex until end of my next turn. (possible +2 on attack for flanking, attack can originate from anywhere in my storm. ideally would originate across from Fipps to take advantage of Flanking bonus)
FA; summon trident from Stormking's Vambraces.
SWA; invest 2 points of E into Stormking's Vambraces and 1 into Alluring Voice

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Tramp will smirk and embrace her power, allowing the sky to fill with  angry looking clouds full of flashing lightning. Tramp crosses the newly secured bridge and stands next to it before  directing a bolt of lightning to strike the same poor sailor she struck  with her _magic missiles_, and Blue gets struck by lightning for *6 electricity*. She then summons a crackling trident of  lightning to her hands, sparking fiercely as she shifts her power into  it.

*R2T21:* Sprawl, the entire area now has an overlay of a darker cloud as well, and lightning is flashing about. What do you do?

Enemy sailors on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Knowing well the punishments for simple offenses, Sprawl figures he must do his best to make face or face the very real possibility of death from either side. He makes his way across the plank and through the stormy air to help press the sterncastle from the opposite end.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Sprawl will double move, 2 squares to his right (10ft), 2 squares up to cross the plank (10ft), Diagonal up right 3 squares (20ft), up 1 square to base of the stairs (5ft), 1 square up stairs (5 or 10 ft not sure if difficult terrain or double cost going up stairs). End to left of Red. Should be 50-55 feet movement?

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Knowing well the punishments for simple offenses, Sprawl figures he must  do his best to make face or face the very real possibility of death  from either side. He makes his way across the plank and through the  stormy air to help press the sterncastle from the opposite end.

*R2T19-16:*  Red, now finding himself pressed in, takes out a short sword and tries  to press against Sprawl. Sprawl tries to give a low kick but misses. The  man does a job of really making Sprawl work to keep his footing instead  of getting thrown overboard into the water. Green also swaps his  crossbow to offhand and takes out a short sword, but steps down towards  Sprawl and attacks, with the nimble Chelaxian dodging the effort. Pink  now does the same, standing aside Green, and faring no better with his  short sword.

*R2T15:* Sparkles, cutlass in hand. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles takes the cutlass in both hands and let's out another roar before bounding towards red slash at his chest.
*"Your first!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

free action rage +risky strike [/
roll]1d20+7[/roll]
(1d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Sparkles takes the cutlass in both hands and  let's out another roar before bounding towards Red, slashing at his  chest and shouting, *"Your first!"* 

The man, confused, asks as he parries, *"My first...what?!"*

Meanwhile, Rithryn doesn't realize that during the parry he walked into the point of the man's weapon (*3 bleed*).

*R2T14.1-.0:*  Sandy finishes her spell, and a creature appears on the port side  ladder leading to the sterncastle. It is a majestic beast that stands  the height of a man at its shoulders, and a many-tipped crown of proud  antlers adorns its head. There are strange whorls and markings on its  fur, some of which seem to slowly shift as one looks at them, causing an  unsettling effect on the eyes. She doesn't even try to be discriminate  and shouts, *"Kill!"*

Be  it chaos or tactics, the creature chooses the sailor Fipps is  threatening to flank. A strange energy seems to glow around its eyes,  hooves, and antlers and it gores Purple in the back for *8*. Its two hooves miss.

Sandy  then crosses the plank and runs a little inboard and aft and then  shouts out a prayer, asking for Besmara's blessing for her allies. All  of the pirates (including you) feel that perhaps the Unlucky Lady favors  you, and it is these sailors to be counted amongst the unlucky.

*R2T10:* His job securing the plank complete, Selkie stands atop the gangplank and begins casting a spell.

*R2T9-8:* Blue steps down to Fipp's level and crosses swords. Brown stabs the antlered creature for *4*.

*R2T7:* Fipps tries to take advantage of the flank, but fails.

*R2T4:*  Purple reacts to the pain and turns to quickly. His short sword misses  wildly and strikes solidly against the railing and the vibration tweaks  his wrist (*1 STR*) and he drops his short sword. He steps to the helm to get out of flank.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3: The Captain's Back*

The  fog now lifts. The PCs (you) see Captain Harrigan and two officers  rushing madly for the doors to the captains cabin below the aft deck,  slashing and hacking as they move. Each of you (incl. Sandy, but Selkie,  who is focused on casting) notice a Rahadoumi sailor sneaking up behind  Harrigan.

*R3T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will continue to channel power into her storm, charging it as full as she can, before shouting a warning *"Look out behind you Captain"* and directing a bolt of lightning at the sailor attempting to shank the captain

*Spoiler: pay no attn to the text behind the curtain*
Show


FA; assign TE to storm
FA; speak
SA; Ranged Touch attack on Yellow to direct lightning to strike him (1d20+5)[*21*]  Electric Dmg (4d6)[*16*] DC 15 Reflex save or dazzled  and -3 penalty to reflex saves till end of my next turn

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Tramp will continue to channel power into her storm, charging it as full as she can, before shouting a warning, *"Look out behind you Captain!"* and directing a bolt of lightning at the sailor attempting to shank the captain. The Rahadoumi sailor gets lit up for *16 electricity*, and makes all manner of random, frenetic, jerky movements, with his bandana blown off and his hair standing on end.

*R3T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl focuses on the trio of foes before him, and decides to press hard back against them. He lets loose a flurry of kicks and punches at red hoping to hold their attention and possibly opening up room for Sparkles advance.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
Targeting red:
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*14*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*10*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*18*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*11*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*16*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*9*] non lethal bludgeoning.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Sprawl focuses on the trio of foes before him, and decides to press hard  back against them. He lets loose a flurry of kicks and punches at red  hoping to hold their attention and possibly opening up room for Sparkles  advance. He jumps up to left knee Red in the jaw for *10 NL* before landing with his right knee on Red's left foot for *10 NL + 1 lethal*, and finally a ki-infused right ridge hand to the man's left shoulder for *9*, shattering bone in the process as the man goes down hard and both sword and crossbow fall out of his hands.

*R3T17-16:* Green tries to knock Sprawl overboard, but the latter does a crouching high kick to his neck for *8 NL*, foiling the attempt. Pink tries to stab the agile pirate, but misses.

*R3T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*.  You are raging with a cutlass in hands. What do you do? Trying to move  up into the square with the fallen sailor and his gear would cost 3  squares of movement.

Summoned critter on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles moves up beside his compatriot and swings wildly shouting.
*"You didn't see me miss!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

moving 5 ft east and swinging at green, risky strike, maintaining rage.
(1d20+7)[*9*] damage (1d6+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Sparkles moves up beside his compatriot and swings wildly, shouting, *"You didn't see me miss!"* 

*R3T14.1-.13:* The antlered beast stabs Brown in the belly with a gore for *5*.  Sandy concentrates and a localized wave of water rushes at Yellow to  knock him well away from Captain Harrigan and pushing the man against  the sailor against the life boat. Yellow steps out of that section to  attack Captain Harrigan, but the latter deflects the sword.

*R3T10:*  Selkie finishes his incantation and begins growing. The boarding plank  begins to creak, but Selkie just steps partly on the enemy ship to  distribute the weight. He then steps fully onto the ship and casts a  spell. An airburst of golden, glittering particles appears where Pink  and Green are. Pink is able to shuts his eyes quickly enough, but Green  is blinded by the golden grit.

*R3T9-8:* Blue stabs Fipps in his left thigh for *7*. Brown's attack is knocked aside by antlers. 

*R3T7:*  Already seriously wounded from the first attack, Fipps screams in pain  and tries to withdraw. He gets away from the Rahadoumi but Sandy doesn't  let him pass. As he tries to get around her, Selkie's scimitar beheads  right there as Selkie calls out, *"That's what happens..."*

*R3T4:* Purple crosses the poop deck to stab Sparkles in the meaty part of his outer right shoulder for *5*.

*"... to retreating cowards!"* finishes Selkie's roar.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...
*
Captain  Harrigan, on a much smaller scale, mirrors Selkie's feat by beheading  the sailor that tried to stab him in the back. He turns to Tramp, giving  her a salute with his cutlass, before he and his group of officers  disappear into the ship. Boosted by incredible speed, Pepper  Longfarthing zooms onto the boat and up to the middle of the poop deck  and casts a spell, covering the upper aft decks in a deep fog.

*R4T23:* Tramp,  you are now just outside the deep fog. A ship's officer from your ship  cast this spell, so you know if you are annoyed and tried to dismiss,  dispel, or disperse the cloud with your storm powers, it will not go  well for you. Anyway, you have your orders. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will curse softly in Minkian and shift her storm to The Fulmination charging it with her power, before heading into the fog heading towards the last known location of her foes, in search of more targets for her lightning.

*Spoiler*
Show

_FA; Curse like a sailor
FA; Shift Storm to The Fulmination "Doing so burns half the essence invested in the Veil (rounded up, minimum 1), and is done before she gains temporary essence for the turn from her stormweaving ability" dropping TE to 1
FA; invest point of TE into storm bringing invested TE back to 2
MA; move towards the East moving N as needed in search of a foe, stopping as soon as she sees one and hurling her trident at them/Stabbing them with trident (as appropriate)
SA; Stab/throw trident  Stab (1d20+2)[3]  Throw (1d20+6)[19]  Dmg [roll]1d8+2d6[/roll]
End of Turn; direct bolt of lightning to strike same foe as trident or random empty square if no foes to be found Dmg (2d6)[8] DC 15 reflex for 1/2 dmg_

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Tramp will curse softly in Minkian and shift her  storm to The  Fulmination charging it with her power, before heading into the fog  heading towards the last known location of her foes, in search of more  targets for her lightning. She ends up bumping into the northeast alcove  of the corner formed by  the overhang of the poop deck. With no enemies  about, she has a minor temper tantrum release of her storm energy, lightning zapping about. 

*R4T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl lets lose another flurry of blows hoping to bring down the foes around him.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Targeting Pink
[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d6+6)[*7*] non lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d6+6)[*7*] non lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d6+6)[*10*] non lethal bludgeoning damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sprawl lets lose another flurry of blows hoping to bring down the foes around him. A straight punch to Pink's chest does *7 NL*, then a snap kick to his right forearm for *7 NL*, when Sprawl's life energy burns hot and he palm strikes the man's head for *6 NL + 4*, knocking him out!

*R4T17:* Green is still blinded by the glitter, but holds his ground anyway. 

*R4T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed* and are raging. What do you do?

Summoned critter on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles swings his cutlass wildly at the enemy before him.
*Spoiler*
Show

attacking green, risky strike. (1d20+7)[*23*] 
(1d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Sparkles swings his cutlass wildly at the enemy before him, his cutlass cutting down into the man's left shoulder to chest for *14*, dropping him.

*R4T14.1-10:* Selkie calls, *"Sandy, tell me when I have room! I didn't know we'd have to deal with the fog before I changed size!"*

*R4T9-4:*  Sounds of weapon combat in the background, shipwide. Sparkles sees a  sailor (Purple) reach around the railing to pick up the short sword of  the sailor he had just dropped (Green), but the position around the rail  protected him from a possible AOO from Sparkles. He then steps to the  side so there is no cover and then nicks Sparkles in the side of the  neck for *2*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5: Explosion!*

An explosion rocks the _Man's Promise_ from somewhere belowdecks, but that is not the PC's concern, for good or ill.

*R5T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will follow the ladder West until she's is able to ascend up to the next deck seeking to join the fray and aid her friends,  using her storm and trident to electrocute any who would oppose her

*Spoiler: Reinforcements to the rescue?*
Show

MA; move along the ladder until she can ascend then ascend until she can see a foe (and is standing an a legal space, moving to nearest legal space from which she can see an enemy if needed)
MA; continue to move seeking a foe, if first MA is insufficient to accomplish the task
SA; stab/throw trident at enemy Stab: (1d20+2)[*20*] Throw: (1d20+6)[*26*]  Electric Dmg: [roll]1d8+2d6[/roll]
End Turn; Drop Lightning bolt on nearest enemy, else drop lightning into open water Dmg: (2d6)[*7*]
FA; Grant any party member she comes across Weatherproofing
IA; if needed Use windy escape to protect self from AOO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Tramp follows the ladder west until she's is  able to ascend up to  the next deck seeking to join the fray and aid her friends,  using her  storm and trident to electrocute any who would oppose her. She finally  does find a pirate on the sterncastle, having passed Sprawl and Sparkles  and stepped over fallen pirates. She zaps Purple for *2 electricity*.

*R5T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl makes his way to the signs of nearby combat, using his agility to attempt to avoid any hazards while moving into a position opposite of his allies, ready to strike at any foes once he maneuvers into position.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move: Move SE using acrobatics to try and get into a flanking position or setting one up if allies advance.
If after moving adjacent to enemy:
[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Standard] Unarmed Strike (1d20+6)[*20*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*10*] non lethal bludgeoning and (2d6+2)[*10*] sneak attack damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Sprawl makes his way to the signs of nearby  combat, using his agility to  attempt to avoid any hazards (Purple missing him with an AOO) while  moving into a position opposite of  his allies, ready to strike at any foes once he maneuvers into  position.  He thinks he is flanking now with Tramp and thrusts a knee to  the man's upper back, but the fog fouls his attack.

*R5T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. You are raging. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles looks towards the enemy standing before him lifts his sword up and brings it down towards his head.
*"YOU TOO!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

Maintaining rage, attacking purple, Risky strike. (1d20+7)[*24*] (1d6+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Sparkles looks towards the enemy standing before him lifts his sword up and brings it down towards his head as he shouts, *"YOU TOO!"* 

The sailor initially seems to deflect the cutlass but not enough as it cuts deep into his thigh for *10*, disabling him.

*R5T14:* There is a metal tension and snapping sound. *"Cursed be!"* is heard Sandy's voice to the southwest through the fog. *"Me blade's buggered."*

*R5T9:* A badly wounded Rahadoumi sailor comes into Sprawl's sight. As he also sees Sprawl, the man drops his weapons and yells, *"I surrender!"*

*R5T8-4:* Sounds of swords crossing to the SE. Meanwhile, Purple - who is disabled - drops his weapons and pleads, *"Mercy!"*

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6: Fleeing Sailors!*

There  is a heavy amount of commotion to the PCs' west. There is a slight  wrinkle of fog as Sparkles, Tramp, and Sprawl catch a glimpse of  Rahadoumi sailors at the starboard lifeboat (north). That's what is seen  before the fog's billowing nature obscures that sight again.

*R6T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will glance at Sparkles and shrug, *"he's all yours"* and then will run towards the lifeboats to the north intent on stopping the sailors that are trying to escape and stabbing out at them with her trident *"Running away? But the fun has only just started!"* laughing as she calls lightning down on her foe.

*Spoiler: No surrender*
Show

FA; Speak
MA; move to life boat to stop fleeing sailors
FA; speak
SA; stab fleeing sailor (d20+2)[*21*]   Dmg (1d8)[*7*] + (2d6)[*10*]
EOT; lightning strike (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Tramp will glance at Sparkles and shrug, *"He's all yours."*  She then runs towards the lifeboats to the north intent on stopping  the sailors that are trying to escape and stabbing out at one with her  trident, striking him in the chest for *7 + 10 electricity*. *"Running away? But the fun has only just started!"* laughing as she calls lightning to go through all three of them, catching all three of them with *6 electricity*, dropping Red-Brown.

Unfortunately, that attack has no control, and continues another 15' to hit more Rahadoumi AND _Wormwood_ sailors alike for similar! 

*R6T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl glowers at the surrendering soldiers. *"Ma orders were ta kill any who try to flee on tha boats and not leave tha wheel. Doubt i'd see where any fall overboard though..."* He says, striking the air near the soldiers

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Attack the general area of the soldiers, but intentionally missing. Goal is to look like attacking to anyone who might see his vague form in the fog.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Sprawl glowers at the surrendering sailor. *"Ma'  orders were ta' kill any who try to flee on tha' boats and not leave tha ' wheel. Doubt I'd see where any fall overboard though..."* He says, striking the air near the soldiers.  

*R6T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. Do you keep raging? What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will face his next opponent and strike viciously.
*Spoiler*
Show

 maintaining rage, attacking purple.
(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d6+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Sparkles faces his next opponent ... the  disabled, cowering sailor on his knees. The man tries to duck the blow,  dropping on his back and putting his limbs up to protect himself, but  that is what Sparkles' cutlass catches as it hits the man in the lower  left calf for *10*, dropping the man. 

*R6T10:*  There's an indirect, diffused glow of an electrical discharge on the  main deck just to the port at the same time as the sound of metal  cutting into solid bone and something else ... followed by the sound of a  body heavily falling to the deck. That, in turn, is immediately  followed up by a heavy sound of blade into flesh. Of course, weapon  sounds are all over, but this was a particularly strong arm that made  the crushing sound of that blow.*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

You saw Selkie carefully  cast a spell, an electrical field appearing on his weapon. He struck a  sailor in the head, and even after the man fell, he contnued with  another sword stroke for good measure.

*R6T9:*  The sailor just port of Sprawl takes Sprawl's innuendo and takes off  into the fog, with a splash in the sea heard a couple seconds later.  Unfortunately, about another few seconds later, there are several  panicked cries from the man, churning of water, and silence.

*R6T7-6:*  Red-Green takes out his short sword while standing over a fallen sailor  and attacks Tramp, but she darts out of the way. Red-Blue likewise  approaches and stabs, with her dodging him as well.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7: The Battle Turns!

*Through  the fog, the PCs can see the Rahadoumi crew scattering or surrendering.  Below, Captain Harrigan momentarily appears, gripping what appears to  be a human heart in his hands. Still, the PCs have their own focused  battle.

*R7T23:* Tramp, you are being pressed by two desperate sailors you didn't allow to escape. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will grin and stab out at the sailor in front of her *"Tsk Tsk, didn't your mother ever teach you not to play with knives"* she will then take a 5ft step backwards to give herself some space before calling lightning from the sky

*Spoiler: Rolling Thunder*
Show

FA; speak
SA; stab red-green Atk (1d20+2)[*8*]  Dmg (1d8)[*4*] + (2d6)[*8*]
FA; 5ft step east (if cant due to stairs then ignore)
EOT; Lightning strikes red-green if still standing else strikes red-blue (2d6)[*7*]
IA; use windy escape if needed to mitigate dmg

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* Tramp grins and stabs out at the sailor in front of her, with her trident striking against the man's studded leather. *"Tsk Tsk, didn't your mother ever teach you not to play with knives,"* she taunts, before calling lightning from the sky that strikes Red-Green for *7*, and scoring his armor.

*R7T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl looks at the man at his feet. "I'm sorry lad." He says as he strikes out at the man hoping to put him out of the fight.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Standard: Stunning Fist. (1d20+7)[*8*] to hit for (1d6+4)[*7*] nonlethal damage and DC15 Fort save vs stun

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Sprawl looks at the man at his feet. *"I'm sorry lad."*  He says as he strikes out at the man hoping to put him out of the  fight. The man shrinks and cowers, which Sprawl didn't account for and  his wild swing puts him off-balance.*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

For next round ...  Off-Balance: He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20  Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls  prone instead.
The man withdraws out of sight ... and then  there is a splash heard off the port side.

*R7T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. Do you keep raging? What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles seeing the last foe before him slain will calm down and see to his wounds.
*Spoiler*
Show

Stopping rage FA, and using treat deadly wounds on self.
(1d20+13)[*30*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Sparkles - seeing the last foe before him slain - calms down and tends to his wounds, stopping his bleeding and giving himself *6 healing*. Of course, he is now fatigued as well.

*R7T14:*  Sandy, having a chance to breathe and perhaps forgetting some basics,  casts a spell on herself, and her body is instantly covered in an opaque  force that is similar to chainmail. She then crosses to get into  flanking with Tramp against a sailor.

*R7T10:*  Selkie steps amidships and casts a spell, and a slick sheen of an oily  substance covers the deck under the two sailors. One sailor falls, but  not the one that is flanked. The one that fell accidentally slides away  the dying sailor. 

*R7T7-6:* Red-Green, who just fell, tries to get up, but Tramp stabs him in the left foot for *6 + 8 electricity*,  dropping him for good. Red-Blue stabs at Tramp and misses, and then  tries to hop up the stairs a little, but Sandy, cutlass only cuts off a  string from his armor.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will step to the SW to better flank her opponent taunting more *"Careful you might hurt someone with that"* she will then proceed to stab at him with her Trident and drop lighting on the downed an moaning sailor to put him out of his misery.

*Spoiler: Rolling Thunder*
Show

FA/MA; 5ft step to the SW, if can't 5ft step due to oily substance then MA to get there.
FA; verbal taunting
SA; stab at red-blue. Atk (1d20+7)[*11*]  Dmg  (1d8)[*6*] + (2d6)[*12*]
IA; windy escape if needed
EOT; lightning strikes red-orange for (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Tramp steps off the stairs and into the oil  slick, realizing she has to make more focus to do so, and opening up  from attack from her opponent (who misses). As she is trying to get her  feet underneath her, she taunts him more, *"Careful! you might hurt someone with that!"* 

And then she falls on her tuchus in the _grease_. Her  cool points for taunting immediately negated, she stabs clumsily at the  sailor. Failing that, she calls down lightning on the downed and moaning  sailor to put him out of his misery.

*R8T21:* Sprawl, what do you do? Fighting on the starboard side at the bottom of the stairs, but you were tasked with taking and holding the sterncastle.

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ....

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing no other threats on the sterncastle, Sprawl makes his way towards the ships wheel to secure it.
* "Tha wheel is ours!"* he shouts to his companions.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Move towards the ships wheel.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Seeing no other threats on the sterncastle,  Sprawl makes his way towards the ships wheel to secure it, which is just  a quick side to step from "adjacent" to "in a controlling position." *"Tha' wheel is ours!"* he shouts to his companions. 

*R8T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles catching his breath will call out while patching his wounds.
*"I'll hold here for a sec."*
*Spoiler*
Show

using treat deadly wound with healershands to patch himself up. (1d20+13)[*21*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* Sparkles catching his breath will call out while patching his wounds (*3 healing*). *"I'll hold here for a sec."* 

*R8T14:* Seeing the sailor well in hand, Sandy heads port and aft, then crosses to starboard to be between Sparkles and Sprawl.

*R8T10:* Selkie casts a simple spell on his scimitar and steps forward. He slashes Red-Blue in the left shoulder for *12*, though his second attack is foiled by the part of the ship that is in his way.

*R8T6:*  Red-Blue withdraws a little and tries to acrobatically jump over the  side of the gunwale. It's not great, and Tramp attacks, but accidentally  releases/ disperses her _Stormking's vambrace_ in doing so.  Sparkles cuts across the man's right hand and into the vein on his lower  arm. The man stumbles over the gunwale and to his bleeding death in the  waters below.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T23:* Tramp,  you are currently prone. There are other sailors and pirates all about,  but none affecting you right now, and you were given a tactical  objective. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing no need for excellent helmsmanship at the moment, Sprawl elects to follow orders to the letter and keep hold of the ships wheel until the ship is captured or hostiles attempt to recapture the sterncastle.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will  switch her storm back to the fulgeration and charge it with her essnces before getting up and making her way back up the stairs and helping gaurd the sterncastle.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Tramp will  switch her storm back to The Fulguration and charge it with  her essence before getting up and making her way back up the stairs towards the sterncastle. 

*R9T21:* Seeing no need for excellent helmsmanship at the moment, Sprawl elects  to follow orders to the letter and keep hold of the ships wheel until  the ship is captured or hostiles attempt to recapture the sterncastle.

*R9T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will also hold a positon by the wheel and keep an eye out for incoming enemies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Sparkles also holds a position by the wheel and keeps an eye out for incoming enemies that might appear through the fog.

*R9T14:* *"Let's start clearing these bodies into the drink!"*  says Sandy to those around her (Sparkles, Sprawl, Tramp). She puts away  her cutlass, and surprises everyone with her strength as she picks up  one of the likely-dead sailors in a shoulder carry.

*R9T10:* Overhearing her despite the din of combat elsewhere, Selkie answers, *"Good call!"* as he moves to the port ladder and heaves a sailor into the sea. *"Tramp and Sprawl, mind the wheel. Sandy and Sparkles, start pitching bodies. The sharks'll eat well today!"*

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...*

*R10T23:* Tramp, what do you do? (See above prompt.)

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will nod and stand with Sprawl by the wheel, secretly glad that she doesn't need to help with lifting the bodies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* Tramp will nod and stand with Sprawl by the wheel, secretly glad that she doesn't need to help with lifting the bodies.

*R10T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will start helping haul the bodies but he does so slowly while searching them for any valuables.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl cringes at the thought of dropping the bodies that may still be alive to the sharks, glad to not be forced to partake of such an act, he minds the helm and keeps a wary eye out for any attackers.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Sprawl cringes at the thought of dropping the bodies that may still be  alive to the sharks, glad to not be forced to partake of such an act, he  minds the helm and keeps a wary eye out for any attackers. 

*R10T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* Sparkles will help haul bodies, but first he  bends down to the downed man near him, looks him over to find a pouch of  coins, and then takes that pouch of coins in hand himself. 

*R10T14-10:* Sandy tosses a sailor into the sea. Selkie comes up and picks up the sailor that Sparkles took a pouch from.

During  this time, someone who is obviously a Rahadoumi officer comes is seen  with two sailors. Seeing the grease and bodies to the starboard side,  she directs the sailors towards the port side lifeboat.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11: Abandoning the Ship ...*

*R11T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Rahadoumi Officer on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will call out addressing the officer and the other sailors trying to flee. "*I don't believe the captain gave you permission to disembark just yet"* she smirks and points at the officer and sends a bolt of electricity at him from the West *"so I'm afraid I'm going to have to insist that you stay a bit longer."* 

*Spoiler: Zap!*
Show

FA; Speak.
SA; RTA (can originate from anywhere in my storm and ignores most forms of cover) (1d20+6)[*26*] Dmg(electric) (4d6)[*16*]
on hit reflex save or becomes dazzled and a -2 to reflex saves until end of my next turn. (dazzled effects are worsened by 1 due to essence invested)
FA; Speak

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: Extra Zap!!*
Show

Severity check (1d20)[*12*]
potential bonus dmg (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* Tramp will call out, addressing the officer and the other sailors trying to flee. *"I don't believe the captain gave you permission to disembark just yet,"* she smirks and points at the officer and sends a bolt of electricity at him from the west, *"so I'm afraid I'm going to have to insist that you stay a bit longer."* 

The officer suffers a sucking chest wound for *24 electricity + exhaustion + dazzled*.

*R11T22:* The Rahadoumi officer, though exhausted, orders the sailors to attack the witch while she continues with the lifeboat.

*R11T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

*"Friends, I sha mind tha wheel as we were ordered, ya worry about tha lifeboats."* calls Sprawl to his allies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* *"Friends, I sha' mind tha' wheel as we were ordered, ya' worry about tha' lifeboats,"* calls Sprawl to his allies. 

*R11T16:* Blue-Brown comes up the port ladder, but at a slight oblique angle, and attacks Sprawl with his cutlass.

*R11T15:* Sparkles, you are no longer fatigued. You have a cutlass in one hand, and a pouch of coins in the other. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Sparkles doesn't dare let go of the coin pouch  he liberated, but not used to using a cutlass one-handed (like a normal  person), his attack is easily deflected.

*R11T14:* Sandy looks at the sailor still guarding the officer. She casts a spell, points to the man and shouts, *"Her doom be on ya', ya' cur!"*

Surprisingly,  the man seems unaffected. That tactic having failed, Sandy moves to  engage, drawing her cutlass, moving carefully so as not to slip on the  grease.

*R11T10:* Selkie drops his scimitar to the deck, whips out his bow and shoots down at Blue-Green' shoulder for *6*.

*R11T6:* Blue-Green moves to the underhang, and attacks, his sword glancing off of Sandy's magically-created chainmail.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Rahadoumi Officer on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp scowls at the officer, *"Hey... I'm talking to you...."* she sends another bolt of electricity at the enemy officer. "*I SAID, you're not aloud to leave yet"*

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

FA; Speak
SA; bolt of electricity at the enemy officer. RTA (1d20+6)[*22*]  DMG (4d6)[*15*] on hit reflex save or becomes dazzled and a -2 to reflex saves until end of my next turn. (dazzled effects are worsened by 1 due to essence invested)
FA; Speak

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T23:* Tramp scowls at the officer, *"Hey... I'm talking to you!"* She ends another bolt of electricity at the enemy officer, hitting her for *15 electricity* and dropping her.. "*I SAID, you're not aloud to leave yet!"* 

*R12T21:* Sprawl, what do you do now that you're being threatened again?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing another sailor approach him, sprawl curses and lets out a flurry of blows while keeping his position.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.

[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*20*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*9*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*8*] (add 2 if flanking) for (1d6+6)[*10*] non lethal bludgeoning

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Seeing another sailor approach him, Sprawl  curses and lets out a flurry of blows while keeping his position. He  gives a palms strike to the man's bicep, but the fog throws off his aim,  and he misses with the follow-up as well.

*R12T16:* The sailor is more interested in the walking rock-man with a sword, crossing cutlasses with Sparkles.

*R12T15:* Sparkles, what do you do? You are still fighting one-handed since your off-hand holds a dead sailor's coin pouch.

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles notetting go of the bag of loot swings the cutlass at the sailor before him.
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*23*] (1d6+3)[*8*] attacking blue brown 1 handed

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T15:* Sparkles - not letting go of the bag of loot -  swings the cutlass at the sailor before him, cutting a line across his  mid-torso for *8*.

*R12T14:* Sandy  switches her fighting stance, casts a spell at one of the fallen  sailors, and then goes more amidships, calling out Blue-Green.

*R12T10:* Selkie leans over, calls out Blue-Green's position, and shoots downwards, hitting the Rahadoumi in the chest for *8*.

*R12T6:*  Blue-Green comes out of his cover and gives a clumsy attack that Sandy  dodges brilliantly and then tries to frighten him, but that doesn't  work.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Blue-Brown in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

tramp takes a 5ft step to the NW to get of of the damned fog, and grinning fires a bolt of electricity at the sailor fighting Sandy. *"I'd much appreciate you NOT trying to stab my friend." 


*
*Spoiler: BZZZZAAAPPP*
Show

FA; 5ft step NW
SA; shoot lighting from storm at Blue-Green  *RTA* - (1d20+6)[*14*] *DMG* - (4d6)[*12*] Reflex or dazzled till end of next turn, dazzle worsend by 1
FA; Taunt

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T23:* Tramp takes a 5ft step to the NW to get of of the damned fog, and  grinning fires a bolt of electricity at the sailor fighting Sandy, which completely misses. *"I'd much appreciate you NOT trying to stab my friend."* 

*R13T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl lets loose another flurry of blows.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d6+6)[*10*] non lethal bludgeoning.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] non lethal bludgeoning.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* Sprawl lets loose with another flurry of blows. He elbows the sailor in the groin for *10 NL*, and then knees him in the upper left arm for *9 NL*, and the man drops.

*R13T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will stow the bag of gold inside his tribal clothing tying it off to try to hold it in position than step towards the sailor he was fighting and searching him for goods.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T15:* Sparkles dons the coin pouch and then straddles the sailor he was  fighting to search him for goods. Sure enough, he finds another pouch of coins!

*R13T14:* Sandy and the sailor cross swords.

*R13T10:* Selkie shoots the sailor in the back for *13*.

*R13T6:* Blue-Green drops his cutlass and tries to get away, but Sandy strikes him for *10* and he drops.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will stow his new pouch of gold and toss the dead sailor over than move towards green whispering to his compatriots as he passes them. 
*"Check for gold on the crew before tossing their bodies."*

----------


## Master K

Liking Sparkles's idea Tramp takes the suggestion and begins looting pink of anything of value before heaving their corpse overboard

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T23:* Liking Sparkles's idea Tramp takes the suggestion and begins looting Pink. She finds a coin pouch and takes it. 

*R14T21-15:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck (action defined above), Sandy in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl holds his position at the wheel, refusing to let go.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Sprawl holds his position at the wheel, refusing to let go.

*R14T15:* Sparkles puts on the new gold pouch and picks up the dead sailor.

*R14T14:* Sandy performs a coup de grace on a sailor, and then moves over to an officer.

*R14T10:* Selkie puts away his bow and picks up his scimitar. Having seen Tramp (but not Sparkles) he calls out, *"Be  sure to put forth the booty you find at the end. They know what we have  because they gave it back to us. If you withhold booty, that will be  considered stealing from one's shipmates."*

Sparkles does hear this.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T23:* Tramp, you have a coin pouch in hand and just heard Selkie. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp nods and attaches the coinpouch to her belt for the time being, before continuing to loot and dump bodies.adding any coins or other small trinkets to the she finds to the pouch for easy carry, with the intent to turn over entire pouch, along with any other trinkets/items she finds that dont fit in the pouch, to the quatermaster when the battle is over and it is appropriate to do so

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T23:* Tramp secures the belt pouch to her waist until  later. She graps the Rahadoumi sailor's arms, but realizes she doesn't  have a chance of heaving him overboard by herself. 

*R15T21:* Sprawl, holds his position doggedly.

*R15T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles raises a confused eyebrow at Selkies comment and on his way to the bodies down the north stairs he whispers to tramp as he passes.
*"Pass me any coins you don't want them to find and I'll try to hide them."*
Than he continues to search bodies before tossing them over.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T15:* Sparkles raises a confused eyebrow at Selkie's comment as he moves over to toss a sailor over the gunwale. *"Pass me any coins you don't want them to find and I'll try to hide them."*

*R15T14:* Sandy CDG's the officer.

*R15T10:* Selkie puts away his scimitar, ignoring Sparkles.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...*

More of the same this round ...

*Aftermath:* The battle ends with the pirates victorious. The fog dissipates, and a line of prisoners from the _Mans Promise_ is paraded before Captain Harrigan and the cheering crew of the _Wormwood_. Meanwhile, looting begins. It happens quickly enough that the PCs don't individually loot any other sailors.

As  the PCs beging heading across the gangplank, they see that every sailor  is questioned by and hands over found booty to Mr. Plugg and Master  Scourge, who put the total in a pile.

The first of the ones at  the gangplank is Sparkles. Mister Plugg says the same general thing he's  asked every other Wormwood sailor to come across thus far. *"What booty d'ye declare for our victorious crew?"*

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles vein on his forehead bulges as he gets frustrated as he didn't get the chance to stash the loot, and he tosses the bags of gold he grabbed into the pile.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles goes aboard, and then it's Tramp's turn.

Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp Smiles as she turns in the coins and whatever other loot she may have helped collect

----------


## lostsole31

Aboard the Wormwood, a party begins as the pirates celebrate their victory with fine food and drink from the Mans Promises hold. Captain Harrigan holds a meeting with his top officers and divvies up the plunder from the Mans Promise among the crew in the early evening. 

When it comes to the new recruits (sans Handbag, who gets plunder from a different party, and is effectively no longer part of the PCs), Captain Harrigan awards and subtracts the following:
To Sandy, Selkie, Sparkles, and Sprawl:  *Each* get 75 gp for their proper performance of taking the aft deck and sterncastle.To Tramp: She gest the above 75 gp. In addition, she gets a withered elf's hand hanging from a gold chain (_hand of the mage_) for saving the captain's life.As a group: They get 150 gp for the sailors they defeated + 100 gp for the officer = 250 gp, but then take a loss of 150 gp for the loss of Fipps Chumlett, still getting 100 gp to divide amongst themselves. 

Will the group simply take the 100 gp and divide by 5 so each gets 95 gp total booty?

----------


## lostsole31

Since nobody has their own coin pouches, each of the new recruits are "given" one for the low, low, introductory gift subscription price of 1 gold.  :Small Smile: 

Otherwise, everyone is given their earnings (on your sheets).

Bolstered by food and good drink, the party lasts for 36 hours, well into the night. During this time, the PCs can take up to 5 ship actions of their choice, or do nothing but drink and revel like most of the pirate crew does.

What do you want to do?

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles and Sprawl, give a BRIEF, not-to-be-played-out, basic synopsis of what you are looking to attempt with your one ship's action ... that is, visiting the Quartermaster's Office.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl heads to the quartermaster's to see about buying Rosie Cusswell's fiddle and returning it to her.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles heads top the quarter masters looking for a holy symbol to Gozreh.
*"Ya got a wooden holy symbol to Gozreh, if not than do you have a set of carpenters tools and wood?"*

----------


## lostsole31

> Sprawl heads to the quartermaster's to see about buying Rosie Cusswell's fiddle and returning it to her.


Cut-Throat Grok says that the fiddle is of very fine make, and would cost 100 gold.



> Sparkles heads top the quarter masters looking for a holy symbol to Gozreh. *"Ya got a wooden holy symbol to Gozreh, if not than do you have a set of carpenters tools and wood?"*


Cut-Throat happens to have a wooden holy symbol to Gozreh that showed up in her stores coincidentally the day that Sparkles came aboard. It would cost Sparkles 1 gold. Since he did mention it .... even though she has the first item, she does have a set of carpenter's tools that also showed in her stores the day Sparkles came. Full disclosure: it is not a basic set of carpentry tools, but one for a master ... being of very fine make and the cost is 55 gp. That said, no ... there is no spare lumber. That is held by the ship's surgeon/ carpenter.

Sprawl and Sparkles, do you buy your initial items? Sparkles, do you purchase the quality tools?

----------


## Rithryn

*"I'll take the holy symbol and tools."*
Sparkles takes out 56 gold.

----------


## Ostoril

Thumbing his coins, sprawl smiles at Cut-Throat. *"Ah, would seem I'm just a tad shy o that. Any chance I could talk ya down a smidge? Hows about 93? It's all I got minus a coin for me to gamble into more? Charge me tha rest on mah next purchase, an if there be anything else ya want of me I would be more an happy."*

----------


## lostsole31

> *"I'll take the holy symbol and tools."*Sparkles takes out 56 gold.


Sparkles is given his own wooden holy symbol of Gozreh and the fine obsidian-inlay carpentry tools that he was given by his master from when he graduated from apprentice to journeyman carpenter. It is assumed he wears his symbol, but puts his tools in his locker for now.



> Thumbing his coins, sprawl smiles at Cut-Throat. *"Ah, would seem I'm just a tad shy o that. Any chance I could talk ya down a smidge? Hows about 93? It's all I got minus a coin for me to gamble into more? Charge me tha rest on mah next purchase, an if there be anything else ya want of me I would be more an happy."*


Cut-Throat Grok will not adjust price for no man, for it is the captain's gear, and the captain's coin, and she will not upset the Old Man.  

This concludes the First Action.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles makes his way to the entrance of the officers quarters and knocks at the entrance.
*"I am looking for Stitchman, I wanted to ask him something."*

----------


## lostsole31

Habley Quarne comes out to see Sparkles.....

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles raises a hand greeting him.
*"Boss, I wanted to ask you if I can bring an animal on board as a pet?"*

----------


## Ostoril

A bit upset at being unable to get the fiddle after all this time, Sprawl goes looking for a game of chance he might be able to earn a few extra coins.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, what type of animal are you looking to bring aboard?

Sprawl, you will earn 3 gp this ship's action with gambling.

----------


## Rithryn

A tortoise.

----------


## lostsole31

Quarne doesn't even have to check for you, and just shakes his head. *"They get underfoot, sorry."*

He goes back to partying.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl continues to enjoy the partying and continues to gamble.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles goes around checking on any who were wounded and if they allow it patches them up.

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl only breakes even this time. Sparkles goes around to check on folks' wounds.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will continue to tend to the crew while telling the tales of his group holding the helm.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will join sprawl and the rest gamblers, looking to try her luck

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl continues to try his luck.

----------


## lostsole31

> Sparkles will continue to tend to the crew while telling the tales of his group holding the helm.


He is not ..... a very good storyteller.



> Tramp will join sprawl and the rest gamblers, looking to try her luck





> Sprawl continues to try his luck.


Sprawl earns 3 gold. Tramp earns 1 gold.

----------


## Ostoril

Finally having won enough, Sprawl heads to go purchase the fiddle, not wanting to risk pushing his luck any more.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will now tend to his own wounds and than go to find Tramp and Sprawl.
*Spoiler*
Show

Heal check for healers hands on self (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## Master K

Sensing the party starting to wind down, tramp decides it would be a good idea to get some rest before she has to resume her normal duties.

----------


## lostsole31

> Finally having won enough, Sprawl heads to go purchase the fiddle, not wanting to risk pushing his luck any more.


Sprawl is able to purchase the Small masterwork fiddle from Cut-Throat Grok!



> Sparkles will now tend to his own wounds and than go to find Tramp and Sprawl.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Heal check for healers hands on self [roll0]


With his own skill, and that of Sandy as a day-and-a-half goes by, Sparkles is now fully healed.



> Sensing the party starting to wind down, tramp decides it would be a good idea to get some rest before she has to resume her normal duties.


It takes a lot of beauty sleep to maintain someone like Tramp's beauty.

Of course, everyone ends up crashing that night. Sprawl doesn't get the fiddle to Rosie because she crashes from a drunken stupor, and he dare not leave it in her hammock with her as a surprise, because it is such an expensive item, so it is locked in his locker for now.

Everyone, with various levels of excees food and drink in their system, go to their hammocks, powerless against the call of sleep.
At dawn, a few hours after the celebration finally winds down, the ships bell sounds, calling all hands on deck. When the crew is assembled, a long line of captured officers and sailors from the _Mans Promise_ is brought on deck and paraded before the crew. Captain Harrigan addresses the captives first, offering a place on the _Wormwood_s crew for any who want to throw their lot in with pirates. Several of the Rahadoumi sailors step forward; Master Scourge cuts their bonds, and the sailors take their places among the _Wormwood_s crew. Harrigan then turns to address the _Wormwood_s crew.

*All right, you scurvy tars! Youve done a right good job by meweve got a second ship now, and shes quite a prize from the looks of her. But I still have only one crew. So heres the planthe Wormwood will sail on to our planned destination with our new shipmates here, while Mr. Plugg will pick a skeleton crew to sail the Mans Promise to Port Peril, where shell be worth a pretty penny as salvage.

As for these fine fellows here*Harrigan gestures at the remainder of the captured ships crew*some of them will no doubt be worth a hefty ransom from their families back in Azir. And for the rest, if the life of a pirates not for them, they can spend the rest of their lives at sea!*

To make his point, Harrigan grabs one of the Rahadoumi sailors and throws her overboard to the accompaniment of cheers and laughter from the _Wormwood_s crew. As the unfortunate woman sinks beneath the waves, many of the remaining sailors scramble to swear their loyalty to Harrigan. The officers are led belowdecks and the crew begins to disperse to their daily tasks.

As they do, Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge pick out several of the _Wormwood_s original crew, telling them to be aboard the Mans Promise within 10 minutes to set sail for Port Peril. The PCs are chosen to join the skeleton crew as well, and Scourge smiles evilly at them as he picks them. The PCs have little time left on the Wormwood, but need to to gather whatever gear or loot they may have acquired, and they are given one last chance to purchase suppiles from the quartermaster's store.

Okay, does anyone purchase anything from the quartermaster's store before it is too late to do so?

----------


## Ostoril

With no more coin to spend, Sprawl grabs his gear and fiddle and swings by to give Cut-Throat Grok a quick farewell and thanks before preparing for his new stay aboard the _Mans Promise._

----------


## lostsole31

Cut-Throat is tearful as Sprawl says goodbye, and she gives him a platinum earring with sapphire inset (100 gp value).

What about the rest of you?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl gives Cut-Throat a fond farewell and tells her to stay safe until they meet up again. He wears the earring with pride as he looks back to her with a smile.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will purchase a back pack and afterwards go to retrieve the daggers he stowed below in the bilge along with his gear in storage.

----------


## Master K

Tramp seeks to buy a backpack and a pair of waterskins. As well as any tatooing ink that might be on hand. She will then stow what few belongings she has in her new pack and say a quick good by to Owlbear if he isnt coming along.

----------


## lostsole31

> Sprawl gives Cut-Throat a fond farewell and tells her to stay safe until they meet up again. He wears the earring with pride as he looks back to her with a smile.


She is an ugly, messy cryer. All things considered, for being platinum and sapphire, it is a tiny earring with a tiny stone, but still, it's expensive.



> Sparkles will purchase a back pack and afterwards go to retrieve the daggers he stowed below in the bilge along with his gear in storage.


It turns out that Cut-Throat Grok holds up her thumb as if to size up Sparkles, and out of the collection of rucksacks she has, she hands him one that should fit him perfectly .... because, like the tools and holy symbol, it used to be his.

When he goes down to the bilge, he only finds one of the daggers. Someone must have found and boosted the other dagger.



> Tramp seeks to buy a backpack and a pair of waterskins. As well as any tatooing ink that might be on hand. She will then stow what few belongings she has in her new pack and say a quick good by to Owlbear if he isnt coming along.


There is no tattooing materials for her to purchase, as she already purchased (back) her (own) current supply. However, with that second waterskin, Tramp realizes maybe she is holding a little more than preferred, as she is now holding a medium load.

Owlbear is drunk asleep, and with current activity, Tramp can't get to him anyway.

All three of you have to surrender your locker key and take out your gear to carry by yourself.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles turns in his locker key than looks at tramp and sighs before speaking in an annoyed tone.
*"If yur gonna be slow than give me your stuff to carry!"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl retrieves what little gear he has and turns in his key.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will scowl at Sparkles *"if you want the stupid crossbow its all yours"* and offers up the heavy crossbow.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles takes the crossbow and stows it.
*"Let's get everyone and head out than."*

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone is rushing about, and everyone had the same idea as a last stop at the Quartermaster's.  Still, nobody wants to be under the lash so those assigned to the skeleton crew of the _Man's Promise_ has requested permission to cross decks and gone over. It seems that Owlbear was awoken in the meantime as well.

The skeleton crew of the _Mans Promise_ includes Mr. Plugg, Master Scourge, Owlbear Hartshorn, as well as the PCs (Sparkles, Sprawl, Tramp), Ambrose Kroop (whom the captain is glad to be rid of), Conchobhar Shortstone, Rosie Cusswell, Selkie, Sandara "Sandy" Quinn. Also joining them are the riggers Maheem, Slippery Syl Lonegan, and Tam "Narwhal" Tate and a Rahadoumi that is sycophantic to Plugg for letting him live, as well as the swabs Aretta Bansion, "Badger" Medlar, Jaundiced Jape, and Tilly Bracket.

The _Wormwood_ ungrapples from the _Man's Promise_, and each crew calls friendly curses to each other as a form of hope for fair winds and following seas.

While this noise is going on, is there anything you say amongst yourselves when you see that all but three of the skeleton crew hate you and are definitely aligned with Plugg-and-Scourge?

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 1: NEW SHIP, OLD RULES*

As the _Mans Promise_ sets sail, acting captain Mr. Plugg and his first mate Master Scourge gather the crew together to inform them that although this is a new ship, the rules are the same, though discipline on the Mans Promise will be a good deal harsher than on the lackadaisical _Wormwood_all crimes are now punishable with the cat instead of the whip. All of the crew keep the same jobs they had before on the _Wormwood_, but they will have to work a good deal harder, as the crew is smaller.

Selkie is sent to do Line Work.
Sandy and Sparkles are assigned as runners.
Tramp and Sprawl are sent to the bilges.

Everyone, what one ship's action will you take [per Pinned messages in Discord's handouts]?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will work diligently on his runner task.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl works diligently at the bilges.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will share her weatherproofing with her allies and work diligently not wanting to risk angering Plugg and Scourge

----------


## lostsole31

All three PCs throw themselves into their tasks.*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

Roll an Acrobatics check with a +4 bonus, and an unmodified CON check.
*Spoiler: Tramp, Sprawl*
Show

Roll a STR check with a +4 bonus, and an unmodified CON check.

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

*Str* - (1d20+4)[*13*]
*Con* - (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles runs about the ship doing his work.
*Spoiler*
Show

 acrobatics (1d20+6)[*14*] 
Con (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Strength: (1d20+4)[*23*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

Every one of the PCs manage to do good at their job by focusing on their tasks, but they are also all fatigued by the end of the shift, incl. Sandy and Selkie. 

As night falls, the sails of the _Wormwood_ disappear over the horizon. Mr. Plugg does not believe in crew entertainment or rum rations, and anyone caught above decks after dusk without leave gets six lashes with the cat. This policy is mentioned at dinner, and Sprawl was too tired to think about Rosie's fiddle. Sailors break up to their respective berthings in the meantime.

All PCs are fatigued (though not exhausted since there are no rum rations). What night actions do you perform, if any, or do you just go to sleep for this first night?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles feeling tired is going to bed after dinner.

----------


## Ostoril

Not wanting to cause any trouble his first day, Sprawl heads to bed.

----------


## Master K

Tramp is tired and will retire to her hammock and get some rest

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 2: WHISPERS OF MUTINY*

The crew has their breakfast, and then muster topside for job assignments.

Does anyone do anything when the crew is expected to muster together topside?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawls musters topside as ordered.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles makes his way topside.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone musters topside, which is when Sprawl realizes that this would have been the opportunity to get Rosie her fiddle.  Oh, well.

Everyone gets the same tasks, because by now it seems these are the tasks you are each ill-suited for and hate, bringing Mr. Plugg sadistic joy.

What day actions will each of you perform?

After noting your day actions, roll for the same rolls you were asked to roll before, sans a +4 bonus if you don't work diligently.

----------


## Master K

tramp will work Diligently

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

*str* - (1d20+4)[*17*]
*con* - (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles does his work diligently but looms mad as he goes about the ship running messages.
*Spoiler*
Show

 acrobatics (1d20+6)[*7*]
Con (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl works diligently.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show



Strength:(1d20+4)[*20*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp, Sandy, & Sparkles are fatigued. Before the meal will be the first "Bloody Hour" of this sail. Sparkles is called up for general incompetence to receive three lashes from the cat.

Does anyone interrupt this or let it go stoically?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl will not act, though he will keep an eye out for any who watch with distaste.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will scowl but let it pass, knowing that there is nothing she can do that would help.

----------


## Rithryn

sparkles will glare at him the whole time.

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles is brought up and shackled to the main. This time, however, the sadistic Mr. Plugg will give the three lashes of the cat-o'-nine-tails himself, as the are his.

The first lash comes tearing across Sparkles back. And as this is now whip, this is not nonlethal ... as he takes *12* with the first strike, then *13* with the second strike and Sparkles screams out in pain, unable to hold it in. The third and final slash comes in for another *13*, and Sparkles ... though still conscious ... is released from his manacles and the crew is given to dinner.

During the meal, Ambrose "Fishguts" Kroop, Sandy, and Selkie voice their concerns with the PCs. If the _Man's Promise_ is sailing back to Port Peril, what is to become of the press-ganged crew? Fishguts ruminates that that Mr. Plugg might decide to claim the _Mans Promise_ for himself and establish himself as a pirate captain in his own right. Selkie has deduced that the ship has changed course and is heading east toward Bloodcove, a notorious port on the edges of the Mwangi Expanse. Sandy recommends that perhaps they should stage a mutiny themselves, but only when the time is right, as few other crew members are on their side. In fact, from what Sprawl witnessed, some of the Rahadoumi converts are actually into the blood-letting, and it seems that the majority of crew is against the PCs.

After the meal, Kroop suggests to the PCs that he knows where the _Mans Promise_ might be headingto a seedy, isolated dry dock on the Slithering Coast west of Bloodcove called Ricketys Squibs. For a price, old Rickety Hake completely refits ships into squibs, providing new identities by changing ships lines, silhouettes, and general appearance to be unrecognizable to their former owners or anyone else familiar with them.

Sparkles, do you tend to your wounds? 

ALCON, what are your intended night actions? Remember that you are all fatigued.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl will go to sleep and try to not be fatigued.

----------


## Master K

Tramp will get some Rest

----------


## lostsole31

Sandy casts two CMW and a CLW on Sparkles and sends him to bed, and then everyone goes to bed after a fatiguing day of work.

*DAY 3: WHISPERS OF MUTINY*

Does anyone do anything at/ for morning muster topside?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl grabs his fiddle and hopes to return it to it's proper owner this morning.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will make his way topside in the morning while running his wounds.

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl, you have an opening. Whaddya' do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl attempts to approach Rosie before the morning assembly.

----------


## lostsole31

Yup, he's able ....

----------


## Ostoril

*"Mornin"* He says to Rosie. *"Ya asked me ta fetch ya this. Took some doin, but I do what I say. Man a my word."* He presents her with the fiddle.

----------


## lostsole31

She about breaks down into tears and gives Sprawl's leg a hug, before quickly getting some rope to tie the fiddle to her so she won't be late for muster (by putting it away in cabin) and so it won't interfere with her work.

What are everyone's intended day actions, as you know you are going to be sent to do the same jobs?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl intends to work diligently.

----------


## Master K

tramp will owrk diligently

----------


## lostsole31

EVERYONE is assumed to work diligently (Sparkles included).  Please make your task rolls as previous...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl works diligently.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Strength:(1d20+4)[*8*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will do his work while complaining about being overworked.
*Spoiler*
Show

Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*24*]
Con (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Master K

Tramp works diligently while mentally plotting her revenge.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Str* - (1d20+4)[*12*]
*Con* - (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

That evening, Sprawl and Sparkles are fatigued come the "Bloody Hour."  Sprawl is verbally reprimanded, receiving three rope bashes (9 NL total), but otherwise merits no more discussion. Tramp worked hard, and her mental plottings carried her through the day, though she just barely caught a mistake she made that could've had her reprimanded, and she is not fatigued.

Any night actions from the three heroes?

----------


## Ostoril

Not wanting to take any chances, Sprawl gets some rest.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles tired and annoyed will rest.

----------


## lostsole31

With everyone tired, nobody wants to gamble, so all turn in...

*DAY 4: A STORM BY NIGHT*

A storm hits the Mans Promise in the early hours of the fourth day. The wind blows with incredible force, driving the Mans Promise far off course. The ship is tossed about on the high seas, and all hands are called on deck to work, including the cook. All of the crew is required in the rigging, and the PCs that they usually don't perform since only Selkie is normally a rigger. Nobody gets a ship action during this period, including the "work diligently" option.  Roll as below ...

*Line Work:* Sprawl*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

Hard work hoisting and lowering sails. Roll either a DEX check, followed by a CON check.

*Mainsail Duties:* Tramp*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

Tough work raising and lowering the mainsail. Roll a STR check, followed by a CON check.

*Rigging Repair:* Sparkles*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

The ships rigging frequently gets damaged and must be repaired. Roll a Climb check, followed by a DEX check.

*Rope Work:* Sandy. She has a deft hand and does a good job.
*Upper Rigging Work:* Selkie is an outstanding climber, but the storm proves difficult and he does a very poor job.

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


DEX check (1d20+3)[*19*] 
CON check (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler*
Show


inserting random words to meet the minimum post length*Str* - (1d20)[*11*]
*Con* - (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl does a great job with line work, proving a deft hand despite fatigue, but exhausts himself by the morning. 
Tramp doesn't do well on mainsail duties, and is fatigued after her duties.
At  last, Sparkles is given a task he excels at ... climbing, and shows off  his stuff quite well. Perhaps too well, as he is exhausted come  morning.

Toward dawn, as the sky begins to brighten almost  imperceptibly, the storm redoubles its ferocity, and dark shapes loom  out of the sea all around the shipsmall islets and coral reefs that dot  this area. The _Man's Promise_ has been caught in a powerful  storm with strong winds while crewed by a mostly exhausted skeleton  crew, making visibility outside of a few feet all but impossible.

The  sails have been shipped and secured, and the PCs are aboard the main  deck of the ship right now. The lights from the lanterns placed at three  points of the deck are wan in the driving wind and rain, and a ruckus  is heard about the ship. Men are screaming, and it sounds like some type  of combat has been joined. Somewhere near each of you, small shapes  loom on the gunwales and life boat, and an eerie screech is heard and  repeated throughout. One or two shouts of "Man overboard!" are heard,  but at different points of the ship.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:*  Another alien screeching sound to the port (south). Something vaguely  comes into view by Sparkles, and that same horrifiic screeching noise is  heard, but this time it is some type of alien speech. Alien ... to all  but Sparkles.*Spoiler: Sparkles (Aquan)*
Show

*"Hey, I found a potential slave over here!"*
It stabs at Sparkles with its spear.

*R1T19:* Sparkles,  fittingly since he is the first of the party approached, is the next to  go. With a large head and numerous teeth, this unsightly creature  resembles a goblin from the waist up and a greasy octopus below. What do  you do? You have nothing in hand right now, and visibility beyond a few  feet is impossible.

----------


## Rithryn

A vein bulges on his head when he hears the creatures, he speaks back in Aquan.
*Spoiler: Sparkles response in Aquan*
Show

*"Big mistake!"*

He gets mad and throws caution to the wind with a jab he makes at the creature.
*Spoiler*
Show

Rage and unarmed strike (1d20+5)[*6*] (1d3+5)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* A vein bulges on his head when he hears the  creatures, he speaks back in a language that nobody else on the crew  knows, and that in this storm nobody else could hear well, anyway. He  gets mad and throws caution to the wind with a jab he makes at the  creature, but the monster is ready for such a crude defense and stabs  Sparkles in his ear *7 + 1 INT (+ 1 bleed*)  that causes Sparkles to cry out in pain! But that doesn't stop  Sparkles' inertia from committing to a raging jab that misses wildly;  the monster catches his spear haft under Sparkles, almost tripping him,  but luckily the oread catches his balance.

*R1T16:* Tramp,  it sounds like combat is happening just out of sight in the driving  rain. You were taking cover under the aft main deck lantern. What do you  do, as your body is now beginning to fill with the power of storm  unreleased?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will snarl and let her inner storm rage free, squinting through the rain she will direct a bolt of electricity at the undefined creature.

*Spoiler: BZZZAAAPPP*
Show

FA; stop suppressing storm
FA; store 1pt TE
SA; direct electricity to strike at pink. *RTA* - (1d20+5)[*12*] *Dmg* - (2d6)[*4*] on hit, reflex save else dazzled (dazzled penalty worsened by 1) and -1 to reflex saves till end of next turn

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Tramp will snarl and let her inner storm rage free, squinting through  the rain she will direct a bolt of electricity at the undefined  creature, but it is small and fast - whatever it is - and darts out of the way.

*R1T15:* Another of these creatures is standing on the starboard lifeboat and stabs down at Sprawl to strike him in the back for *5*. It snaps at Sprawl with its creepy mouth.

*R1T14:* Sprawl, that got your attention! What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Exhausted, and quite angry at being attacked when all he wants to do is sleep, Sprawl turns around and lets loose a flurry of punches at the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d6+3)[*7*] bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d6+3)[*5*] bludgeoning damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Exhausted, and quite angry at being attacked when all he wants to do is  sleep, Sprawl turns around and lets loose a flurry of punches at the  creature. The first is a complete miss; the second bounces off of its slick, rubbery hide; but the third attack connects for *5*.

*R1T13-10:*  Several Lil' monsters attack. One hops down from the lifeboat, thinks  it sees something just out of the corner of its watery eye under a  light, and comes around the corner to engage Tramp, stabbing at her with  its spear. Yet a third on the lifeboat, but just north of Sprawl,  attacks him with spear and bite. Another one comes up to Sparkles from  the port side to stab at him with its spear.

*R1T9:* Selkie's voice is heard (barely) spellcasting, but it's impossible to hear quite what.

*R1T8:*  Sandy, standing by Sprawl and Sparkles, starts shouting defensive  commands. You can't hear quite what she says, but what you can see of  her is still inspirational in its way. She gets into a combat stance and  draws her cutlass, slashing at the last of the critters to attack  Sprawl, nicking it for *5*.

*R1T5:* Sounds of combat elsewhere aboard continue ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:*  Pink adjusts slightly, but maintains its attack on its original target  and its spear almost misses Sparkles, but its return draw cut slashes  his cheek for *6*.

*R2T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed* and are raging. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles panting wounded and mad looks at his holy symbol and smiles.
*"Let the wilds power of flame see you undone!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

casting defensively (1d20+6)[*11*] Produce flame level 1.
Attack Melee touch (1d20+3)[*4*] damage fire (1d6+3)[*9*]
If successful he reaches for the nearest creatures neck.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Sparkles - panting, wounded, and mad - looks at his holy symbol and smiles. *"Let the wilds power of flame see you undone!"* He casts defensively, and in doing so the flame builds too slowly and is quenched by the rain, expending his power.

*R2T16:* Tramp, your internal power fills to maximum. You are facing off against one of these things. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Snarling Tramp will call on another storm for power, before shifting her energy into and calling on her trident and stabbing out wildly at the creature in front of her, and calling down lightning. all the while trying to figure out what the hell she is even fighting

*Spoiler: Rolling Thunder*
Show

FA; Shifting Storms to switch to The Fulmination
FA; assess green
SWA; shift 2pts of essence into Storm King's Vambraces
SA; Risky Strike green with Trident. *Risky Atk* - (1d20+5)[*20*] *Dmg* - (1d8+1)[*3*] + (2d6)[*8*]
Storm; Fulmination Lightning strike, If green is still standing strike green, else strike pink, *Dmg* - (1d6)[*5*] Dc 14 Reflex for half

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Snarling, Tramp will call on another storm for  power, before shifting her  energy into and calling on her trident and stabbing out wildly at the  creature in front of her while calling down lightning. The trident alone  drops the thing, but when the lightning strikes, there is so much water  on deck that it blows through the creature to kill it outright. All the  while, she is trying to figure out what the hell she is even fighting, but the rain  makes it too hard to get any good visual resolution.

*R2T15:* Blue stabs Sprawl in the left calf for *7* even as its bite crits him in the right knee for *3*.

*R2T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ....

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl curses and lets loose another flurry of blows hoping to drop his assailant.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d6+3)[*6*] bludgeoning  damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] bludgeoning damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl curses and lets loose another flurry of  blows hoping to drop his assailant. Though he really can't see it, his  first blow lands with a resounding crunch (*9*), dropping  the thing so that it falls limp in the life boat. Sprawl instantly  adjusts to the one he can barely see, but in doing so, he doesn't  realize his head is about to contact with its spear.

Sprawl, roll a Will save!

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save? (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl instantly turns from the threatening  spear so as not to impale himself, but misjudges how wet the deck is as  his leg goes flying out from underneath him, his head hits the deck  solidly, and Sprawl blacks out. 

*R2T11-10:*  Sparkles vaguely sees Sandy do some dodge-and-reattack, but can't see  her target to be able to judge her success. But Sparkles has his own  problems as one of the monsters threatening him gets into flank against  him, biting Sparkles on the cheek with needle-like teeth for *1*.

*R2T9:* Selkie is heard giving a war cry to the east.

*R2T8:*  Sandy magically gathers up the thick rain about her and sends it out as  a surge of water at an unseen opponent. She must have succeeded,  because she turns around to face the small melee that Sparkles is in.

*R2T5:* Sound of screeching whatsit to the east.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:*  Pink attacks the strange, squat humanoid prey it flanks, but Sparkles  bats the spear so that the spear strikes its own wielder for *7*!

*R3T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. You are currently flanked, and Sprawl is unmoving on the deck next to you. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Purple in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will move to just north of Tramp and than tends to Sprawl.
*"Gotta bulk up more to not go down so fast."*
*Spoiler*
Show

Healers hands treat deadly wounds on Sprawl (1d20+13)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Sparkles tends to Sprawl, but as he does so, the enemy to the west stabs him in the left hand for *4*,  where the one to the east misses. Whether it was because he was  wounded, felt threatened, or because the driving rain makes it hard to  see what he's doing, Sparkles doesn't help Sprawl. *"Gotta bulk up more to not go down so fast."* 

*R3T16:* Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will take step around her downed opponent, before lashing out at the next one directing the fury of the storm at it as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; invest point of TE into storm
FA; 5ft step to the SW
FA; grant Weatherproofing to any allied party member she sees
SA; Risky Strike at Pink *Risky Atk* - (1d20+5)[*20*] *Dmg* - (1d8+1)[*2*] + (2d6)[*8*]
Storm; Striking Pink, *Dmg* - (2d6)[*10*] DC 15 reflex for half.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Tramp takes a step around her downed opponent before lashing out at  the next one to strike it with her electric trident and bringing down an electric shock on it as well, dropping it.

*R3T10:* Purple steps around to Sparkles' south, stabbing him in his side with the small spear for *3*, and gnashing at him with its icky teeth. 

*R3T9:* Something moves into flank with Sparkles, attacking Purple on a flank, but the attack rebuffed by its cephalapoidean hide.

*R3T8:*  Sandy tries to revive Sprawl with her own medical skill, but fails. She  then shifts position across Sprawl to protect more of her party.

*R3T5:* Screeching to the southwest. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Purple in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles now in position with an ally will throw a punch at the creature south of him.
*Spoiler*
Show

Attacking purple (1d20+3)[*18*] (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Sparkles now in position with an ally will throw  a punch at the creature south of him, but not before it stabs him in  the upper right leg for *6* with its spear. Still, Sparkles manages to connect for *2 NL*.

*R4T16:* Tramp, what do you do?

Purple on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will move towards the next creature attacking her friends, and lash out at it.

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; 5ft step West
FA; share weatherproofing with any ally she can see
SA; Risky strike on purple *Risky Attack* - (1d20+5)[*7*] *Dmg* - (1d8+1)[*8*] + (2d6)[*10*]
Smightning; strike purple (2d6)[*9*] DC 15 Reflex for half

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Tramp moves towards the next creature attacking  her friends, and lashes out at it, missing. She then calls down  lightning upon the little monster for *9 electricity*, dropping it!

*R4T9:* Selkie performs a CDG on Purple.

*R4T8:* Sandy brings Sprawl out of his unconsciousness!

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do? The sounds of battle across the ship have stopped.

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will patch himself up.
*Spoiler*
Show

treat deadlywounds self (1d20+17)[*31*]

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles manages to stop his bleeding. He is looking in a bad way. Sandy prays over him, healing *19*. She casts another powerful healing spell on him, but this time only doing *6*. *"Looks like Besmara was willing to help you ... showed Her favor, and then pulled it away when we got to greedy."*

She then turns to Sprawl. With a lesser prayer she heals 16 in two passes to fully heal the man. 

She shrugs, turns to Sparkles and says, *"But she can withhold the prayer entirely if she doesn't want you healed. Just means it is more of a sacrifice to get her favor through my energy."* With a lesser spell she heals *6*, enough to fully heal the oread.

*"That's it, I'm done,"* she says. 

*"Let's take a look at the bodies of these monsters,"* shouts Selkie in the rain. He picks a body up and motions broadly to follow him below.

Sailors pile around the new heroes, and even Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge and their cronies are in the ship's berthing to see what the PCs caught. For once, they don't say anything but listen to what Selkie says after he's had a chance to look at the small, disgusting creature.

*"If my lore of the accursed is correct, this is a grindylow. All of those tentacles at the base can actually be used to tangle and trip opponents, but the deck was as slippery for them as it was for us, so they used them to keep their purchase."*

*"Alright, everyone back about your business!"* calls Master Scourge. *"We're still fighting the ship against this storm! Selkie, toss that misbegotten fish-monster overboard. We don't want it stinkin' up the place!"*

The rest of the day is spent with the skeleton crew fighting the storm.

I need everyone to roll two CON checks...

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler: Con rolls*
Show

Con 1(1d20)[*2*]
Con 2 (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Spoiler*
Show


Con Check 1: (1d20+1)[*7*]
Con Check 2: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

You come to find out that they weren't the only grindylows, as two  other crew members went missing closely after the time of the attack  that the PCs stopped.

Work continues through the remainder of the day and into the night. Sandy and Selkie are now fatigued. Tramp is now exhausted. Sparkles is till exhausted, but maintains himself. Sprawl drops from exhaustion, but the roughest part of the storm diminishes and the PCs get a little bit of sleep.

*DAY 5: SHIPWRECKED!*

As the storm begins to abate, the _Mans Promise_ hits the coral reefs surrounding a nearby island and runs aground. As the sun rises (but it is still grey dawn) and the tide goes out, the members of the crew slowly come to terms with their predicament. The _Mans Promise_ is holed in the main hold (area *B12*) on the starboard side near the ships water barrel. Mr. Plugg surmises that although the ship is not in immediate danger of sinking, shell eventually sink unless repairs are made, even if the bilge pumps are operated 24 hours a day. Mr. Plugg immediately instructs several of the crew to begin dismantling the ships deck to repair the vessel.

Early in the morning, Mr. Plugg calls the roll of the crew, and another two of the ships sailors are discovered to be missing. One of the missing crew members is Sandy .. Sandara Quinn; and the other is Rosie Cusswell. With Selkie's help, Sprawl finds signs of where the grindylows clambered aboard, as well as Sandaras holy symbol of Besmara on the deck, dropped when she was captured by the grindylows in what must have been a sneaky re-attack.

Mr. Plugg is dismissive of the two pirates fate, declaring that they were washed overboard during the storm. 

How do the PCs respond?

----------


## Ostoril

Exhausted, Sprawl's eye twitches. Not happy with losing what might be as close to "friends" as he has, and also being concerned about what it might mean for the rest of them, he dares to speak up. *"Mr. Plugg, Sir. Perhaps a few a us should take a look fer em. Might still be alive, an leastwise, might discover where there comin from. They attacked once, prolly twice, an likely come again. Would'n be good ta know most bout our foes as possible? Best case we find signs they long gone an we breathe easy."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Plugg leers, *"Normally, I would forbid it.! Far better to lose a few expedable scum and get the ship to Port Peril than to risk crossing Captain Harrigan.*

*"But it seems fate has other plans,"* he continues. *"The water barrel burst when the vessel ran aground and is now empty. And I'll be damned if I consume any magically created food or water that might be poisoned! No, Swabbee Sprawl, take the ship's cutter and a couple empty barrels and find fresh water and supplies on the nearby island. Repairs should take a day-and-a-half, and the ship will be able to sail at the first high tide thereafter. That gives you 48 hours to get to the island, find supplies, and return ... or the ship will leave without you and your friends. Take swabbees Sparkles and Tramp and rigger Selkie with you."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"Aye aye."* Sprawls turns to his fellows with a tired shrug. *"Sorry ta valunteer ya, I guess. Best be getting going afore he leaves us behind."*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie recommends Sprawl hold onto Sandy's holy symbol for now.

Is there anything anyone is leaving behind, or are you fine as is? And no, you can't change any lineup.....

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl takes what little he has with him.

----------


## Rithryn

*"Fine by me, let's go."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp smiles and nods though as far as she is concerned being left behind doesn't sound all that terrible, especially if it means she is rid of Plugg for good

----------


## lostsole31

The _Mans Promise_ has been holed on the edges of a coral reef surrounding a small tropical island, called Bonewrack Isle. A huge ridge towers over the islands western portion. A single raised tor glowers across the isle at the imposing ridge, with miles of jungle lying between the two.

The waters around Bonewrack Isle are crystal clear (visibility 320 feet), but the island is surrounded by coral reefs, which lie between 5' and 25' beneath the surface and would help any who use Stealth within the reef. Despite the beauty, however, the tides around the island are vicious, particularly along the western shore. Even on calm days, the difficulty of Swim checks is the same as in rough water (DC 15), and creatures that are poor swimmers might be dragged farther out to sea by the strong currents.

The majority of the isle is covered in thick jungleconsidered dense forest with heavy undergrowth. This means that at a glance, the danger of becoming lost is very real.

The rocky cliff that towers over the island to the northwest is some 500' high and covered by trees in many places, particularly the more shaded northwest slopes. 

All along the perimeter of the island, past or current inhabitants(?) have left shepherdssmall, twisted statues made of the sinew-twined, scrimshaw-covered skeletons of their prey. These statues lurk in the shallows of the sea and on the edges of lagoons, and hang from palm trees on the fringes of the jungle. No two are alike; each is the product of a twisted imagination. As the PCs approach the island in the _Mans Promise_s cutter, they discover there are no safe landings along the islands west and northwest coasts. They must sail around to the islands eastern side to find a safe landing. The two most likely sites to make a safe landing are what appears to be an abandoned fishing village and an open beach area.

Selkie ably handles the cutter's oars, as the rest of you are pretty clueless (yet) about boating. Which of the two places do you recommend making landfall?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Prolly best ta be landin on tha shore. Who knows what lurks in tha village. Could be all manner a beastie."* Sprawl says a he eyes the shore.

----------


## Rithryn

*"Seems fine to me."*

----------


## lostsole31

Ignoring the abandoned fishing village on the north(eastern) side of the island, the cutter rows south and soutwest along the concave of the island, finally letting in at the non-"shepherded" area. Towering palm trees stretch along a white sand beach for a mile or so, each around 50 feet high and crowned with a wide canopy of palms brimming with coconuts, and here is where the cutter is pulled ashore and the four of you disembark.

Once on the beach, it is obvious to all (except Selkie) that shatttered coconuts litter the beach beneath three of the trees.

What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl briefly looks around for any obvious threats before approaching the coconuts to take a closer look and try to figure out what might have shattered them.

----------


## lostsole31

As Sparkles carefully gets closer to the palms and looks around, up in  the palms themselves and covered by the canopy of palm leaves are three  immense crabs (size Medium) that come down the palms to investigate what  warm, fleshy meal has come to investigate them! These lumbering,  hard-shelled crabs stand as tall as a dwarf, and they aren't shaped like  your normal beach crabs, either!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp summons her trident and takes a few steps closer to the crabs before hurling it at one of them. calling a new one into being afterwards

*Spoiler: yumm, fresh crab*
Show

FA; summon trident
FA; store any TE generated but do not stop suppressing storm (if storm must be unleashed to store the TE then ok to unleash, but would rather charge up a hidden trump card if possible)
MA; move 15ft north
SA; throw trident at red *atk* - (1d20+6)[*16*] *dmg* - (1d8)[*8*] + (2d6)[*7*]
Storm; if suppressed then nothing. if unleashed then lightning on red (1d6)[*6*]
FA; after either hit or miss, summon the trident so as to have a weapon in hand

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Tramp summons her trident and takes a few steps closer to the crabs  before hurling it at Red, striking it for *15 electricity*. The electricity trident disappears as it strikes the target, but a new one forms in Tramp's hand.

*R1T21:* Red scuttles out to charge Tramp, clamping onto her left shoulder for *3*. It holds onto her and constricts with her with its claw for another *6*.

*R1T20:* Green charges Sprawl to pincer Sprawl's head for *6*, but Sprawl manages to wrench himself free.

*R1T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles hand begins to radiate heat as he throws a fist sized ball of fire at the crab.
*"Looks like dinner!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

 castingproduce flame and throwing it at green. (1d20+5)[*25*] (1d6+3)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Sparkles casts a spell, and his right hand  begins to radiate heat as he throws a fist-sized ball of fire at the  crab, hitting it in the legs and causing the sand to puff out as he  bowls the charging crab over for *9 fire + 2 DEX + prone*! A smile appears on Sparkles' face as another fist-size ball of fire appears in his hand and he says, *"Looks like dinner!"* 

*R1T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl squares off against the massive crab. *"Any a you bring tha butter?"* he remarks at Sparkles comment and unleashes a flurry of blows against the creature.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d6+6)[*12*] lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] lethal bludgeoning damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Sprawl squares off against the massive crab. *"Any a you bring tha' butter?"*  he remarks at Sparkles comment and unleashes a flurry of blows against  the creature. His first blow is a probing jab that smacks against the  hard shell, but merely sets him up for the second where he closes more  and does an elbow drop on it *9*. Seeing the flow of battle with their combined life forces, he gives a one-inch punch that hammers the crab for *11*. Its shell is cracked open badly, but somehow it is still moving.

*R1T11:* Selkie dashes SW across the sand while taking out his bow and shoots at Green, slamming into the crab from the side for *10* and dropping it. *"Quit playing with your food!"*

*R1T4:* Blue closes on Sprawl and misses with one claw while the other is deflected.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Tramp, you are currently held in the grip of some type of oversized tropical crab. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

tramp smirks and casts a spell causing the lightning bolt tattoos along her fingers to glow and electricity to arc between her fingertips, as she reaches to gab hold of the crab and deliver her arcane payload

*Spoiler: Sparky Sparky Zap Zap*
Show

FA; invest TE into storm, keep suppressed for now
SA; cast Shocking grasp and try to hit my dance partner *MTA* - (1d20+2)[*9*] *Dmg* - (4d6)[*17*]
IA; cast windy escape if needed to avoid dmg

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Tramp smirks and tries to cast a spell, but she  finds that she has trouble even beginning the concentration necessary to  cast while in the crab's clutches.

*R2T21:* Red  recovers from its charge in-grapple, but the attempted sparkles on  Tramp's arms must have temporarily spooked it because it is unable to  keep ahold of Tramp! 

*R2T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles smiles seeing the first crab sizzles and throws another fist sized fireball at the next crab.
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*11*] (1d6+3)[*4*] at blue

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Sparkles smiles seeing the first crab sizzles  and throws another fist sized fireball at the next crab, but the  back-and-forth between it and Sprawl throw off his aim.

*R2T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl turns to his new dance partner and lets loose another flurry of moves hoping to quickly end the tango.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


--Risky Strike Flurry--
[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Swift] Spend 1 Ki point to gain an additional attack.
[Full Round Action] Flurry of Blows Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*14*] for (1d6+6)[*12*] lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] lethal bludgeoning damage.
Flurry of Blows Attack 3 (1d20+6)[*7*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] lethal bludgeoning damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl turns to his new dance partner and lets  loose another flurry of moves hoping to quickly end the tango. His first  strike smacks off of chitin, the second barely brushes it, and so  overcommitted is he that when he tries to use ki to correct, his ki is  misaligned and his body is left in pain. Right now, he has no reach  because it is too painful to extend outwards, and therefore can't attack  again right now. 

*R2T11:* Another heavy arrow, almost like a small ballista bolt, slams into this crab now for a "soft crit" of *16*.

*R2T4:* Blue attacks the curious morsel in front of it, catching Sprawl's head for *5* but not grabbing.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tramp, what do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

tramp will snarl and once again thrust out hard with her trident  muttering under her breath in Minkaian *"Just die already you stupid crab"* before retreating a step backwards calling down lightning if the crustacean is still standing

*Spoiler*
Show

SA; risky strike red *RiskyATk* - (1d20+5)[*7*] *dmg* - (1d8+1)[*7*] + [roll]2d6[roll]
FA; 5ft step SE
FA; if red is still standing, unleash storm and call down lighting on red (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Tramp snarls and once again thrusts out hard with her trident, muttering under her breath in Minkaian as she misses, **<"Just die already you stupid crab!">* 
*
She  retreats a step backwards, releasing the storm bound up within her.  Extremely low-lying clouds form in the area, darkening the area all  around the beach where you are. Lightning strikes down to strike Red for  *4 electricity*.

*R3T21:* Red snaps at Tramp, squeezing her cheeks and jaw for *3*, and holding her fast again, and crushing for another *5*!

*R3T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles angrily shouts at the crab.
*"STAND STILL!"*
Than throws another ball of flame.
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*18*] (1d6+4)[*9*] at blue

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Sparkles angrily shouts at the crab, *"STAND STILL!"*as he throws another ball of flame that hits Blue for *9 fire*. The flame in Sparkles' hand gutters out, the magic spent.

*R3T14:* Sprawl, your nerve pain is such that you don't threaten/ can't attack. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Feeling the incredible pain in his limbs Sprawl tucks us arms in and focuses on dodging while they recover.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Total Defense

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Feeling the incredible pain in his limbs, Sprawl tucks his arms in and focuses on dodging while he recovers.

*R3T11:* Selkie rolls his eyes at Sprawl as he tries to line up his shot, *"You couldn't have backed away!?"* But his shot still strikes the crab for *7*, dropping it.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Tramp, you are currently grabbed by Red. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp snarls and thrusts hard again at the stupid crab that doesn't seem to get the hint that its supposed to be dead already. afterwards she will call down lightning to smite the crab for good measure.

*Spoiler: ZAP*
Show

SA; risky strike red *RiskyATK* - (1d20+5)[*18*] *dmg* - (1d8+1)[*2*] + (2d6)[*6*]
storm; lightning strike on red (2d6)[*3*]
if needed use Windy escape to avoid dmg, should crab survive or other threat attack

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Tramp snarls and thrusts hard again at the  stupid crab that doesn't seem  to get the hint that its supposed to be dead already, but being  grappled really hinders her mobility. Afterwards, she  calls down lightning to smite the crab for good measure.  She's a little  unsure so has the edge of lightning strike the crab. It doesn't do as  much - *3 electricity*  - but it's a good thing she went for a lesser strike since she got  shocked, too. She resists the electricity, but her hair doesn't as it  stands on end.  The crab still tenaciously holds her, though ...

*R4T21:* ... and continues to crush her jaw and lower skull for *8*, and Tramp's body goes limp behind her held head.

*R4T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Seeing tramp fall sparkles let's out a curse followed by a prayer.
*"DAMNIT! By Gozrehs name you wont die that easily."*
He moved to tramp and reaches to touch her.
*Spoiler*
Show

castingcure light wounds than moving to deliver it to tramp, movementleavingme close to the crab to give it another target. (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Seeing Tramp fall sparkles let's out a curse followed by a prayer. *"DAMMIT! By Gozreh's name, you wont die that easily."*He moves to Tramp and touches her for *10 healing*. Tramp revives, finding herself still in the crab's clutches, though her trident is gone and she is prone.

*R4T14:* Sprawl, your limbs are still in pain. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

With the pain not subsiding and his friends in trouble, Sprawl takes a moment to massage some of the pressure points on his limbs hoping to re-balance his Ki and end the pain so he can get back in the fight before he moves to provide another target for the beast.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure what this would be mechanically, standard action heal check? 
If only a standard and not full round can I move diagonally "North East" into a flanking position with Sparkles regardless of success. If a full round, 5ft shift

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* With the pain not subsiding and his friends in  trouble, Sprawl takes a  moment to massage some of the pressure points on his limbs hoping to  re-balance his Ki and end the pain so he can get back in the fight  before he moves to provide another target for the beast. It feels better  from a standpoint of pain, but still does not wholly subside. He moves  up to come at the crab from the opposite side as Sparkles, hoping that  his ministrations have an effect, albeit slower than hoped.

*R4T11:* Selkie shoots again, his arrow bouncing off the crab's chitin.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Tramp, you are grabbed and prone and your trident was released. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp grunts getting to her feet and stabbing out at the crab again as hard as she can screaming "*DIE*" and calls lightning down on the hated crustacean 


*Spoiler*
Show


MA; get to feet
FA; give team weatherproofing
FA; Summon Trident 
FA; demand that crab dies
SA; Risky Strike red *R ATK* - (1D20+5)[*18*] *Dmg* - (1d8+1)[*3*] + (2d6)[*6*]
Storm: strike Red (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Tramp grunts getting to her feet and stabbing  out at the crab again as hard as she can - her trident clacking against  chitin - screaming "*DIE*!" and calls lightning down on the hated crustacean for *7 electricity*.

*R5T21:* Red crushes Tramp's head again for *9 + disabled*.

*R5T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles eyes go red as the veins on his forehead bulge, he yells at the crab.
*"I JUST FINISHED HEALING HER!"*
He draws his cutlass and in both hand swings it with great force at the crabs arm.
*Spoiler*
Show

rage + risky strike two handing (1d20+7)[*20*] (1d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Sparkles eyes go red as the veins on his forehead bulge, he yells at the crab, *"I JUST FINISHED HEALING HER!"*

He draws his cutlass and in both hand swings it with great force at the crabs arm, severing it for *9* as the crab drops from shock.

*Combat Ends!* (as Selkie puts the crabs to the sword to be sure)

A second later, Sprawl has full feeling and motion in his arm ... but Tramp is still disabled.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles let's his rage subside and turns to Tramp casting a stabilize spell just in case before waiting for his head to clear. After a few moments he gets his healers kit out and patches tramp up.
*Spoiler*
Show

healers hand feat on heal skill (1d20+15)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

The _stabilize_ spell does nothing, and Tramp isn't bleeding out, but only disabled. Sparkles tries to treat Tramp's deadly wounds, but does not succeed.

Selkie is able to recover an arrow.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl shakes out his limbs. *"I aint a healer."* He shrugs as he scans their surroundings for further signs of danger.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Keep an eye out for any signs of danger while the group tends to Tramp.

----------


## Master K

Tramp groans and squints up at the sky calling off her storm.

----------


## lostsole31

The local skies go back to rest even as the energy that builds up in Tramp slowly leaves her over the next minute.

Selkie comes by. *"So, can we heal her? or, do we have to leave her here at the boat?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl simple shrugs. *"I can try ta relign her Ki, but nah sure how useful tha a be."*

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles looks her over.
*"I can only do this one more time and it ain't a guarantee. If this fails I got nothing left till tomorrow."*
Sparkles use bandages and ingredients from his healers kit to start patching up tramp.
*Spoiler*
Show

using healers kit + healers hands  (1d20+15)[*25*]

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles does an amazing job, providing *9 healing* to Tramp (she is no longer disabled).

Selkie takes out a wand from his pack, and says a command word while touching it to Tramp for *3 healing*. He then puts the wand away.

Selkie then takes a look around the beach, perhaps Sparkles with him, and there are no tracks or anything tell-tale on this beach. It was just a "safe" place to land their launch.

What now?

----------


## Rithryn

*"Should we head to the village and check out if they had a well or something?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"You're a nature-priest of Gozreh, aren't you? Can't you make water?"* asks Selkie.

----------


## Rithryn

*"Aye, but I ain't good at lying."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"What's that supposed to mean?"* asks Selkie.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Mr. Plugg wuld be pretty mad if 'e found out we made tha water magically. Tha village seems our best best."* offers Sprawl.

----------


## Rithryn

*"If we make water with magic an he asks me he will prolly know I'm lyin."
*

----------


## Master K

tramp looks confused at sparkles and sprawl. *"Why would he ask or care? its not like magically creating water is a rare skill, most practioners of divine magic can accomplish the feat if im not mistaken"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Actually, my mistake,"* says Selkie, *"I thought you were angling that I was lying about something else, so I got defensive .... but yeah, I forgot about the 'don't make water' clause. No, it's pretty easy, if you've trained yourself, to tell magically created water from collected water. You can't fake the taste of water that's collected minerals and the like, and trying to 'add' - either physically or with prestidigitation - doesn't hold up to scrutiny. Sorry about that, Sparky."*

----------


## Rithryn

*"Tramp you want ya crossbow, could stay back with that."*

He holds the crossbow out for her.

*If no one else has another idea than we can head to checkout the village?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl shrugs at Tramp *"Proll just lookin fa a reason ta get us killed."* He takes a few steps towards the village. *"I aim to dissapoint him."*

----------


## lostsole31

Tramp, do you take the offered crossbow?

----------


## Master K

Tramp shakes her head *"You hold onto it, its to bulky and heavy for me to use effectively, I'm better off focusing on my spells and fighting from a distance. As you saw mi not much use up close and personal, especially if they manage to grab me like that."


*
*Spoiler: ignore this.* 
Show

Test 1 -> [bold]Test[/bold] Test 1.5
Test 2 -> Test 2 Test 2.5
Test 3 -> [bold]Test 3[/bold] Test 3.5

----------


## lostsole31

So, how do you wish to proceed from here? Try to cut through the jungle in a direct line, northeast around the coast, partly up the coast before then shooting north?

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles thinks for a moment before speaking to the group.
*"Were more exposed on the beach and run the risk of crabs, but I think it would be safer. Through the woods we have no idea what kind of animals may ambush us. I'd say the beach, what do you lot think?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie says, *"I'm a fair navigator and orienteer, but I don't know your skills beyond what we've been allowed to show on ship. I could probably mentally map out a best-course up the beach, and then cutting north on the western side of that massive tor. Sound good?"*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I'm a city boy meself. I folla ya lead."* Says Sprawl.

----------


## lostsole31

In less than a fifth of a mile to the north along the beach, you catch up with what used to be an old trail.

*"I think it's safe to say if we just follow the trail, it should take us to the village,"* says Selkie. *"Unless one of you are too paranoid to take the obvious?"*

----------


## Rithryn

*"I'm a decent tracker having spent my life in the wild, and I can use spells given to me by Gozreh."*

----------


## Master K

*"im mostly a caster, and i specialize in weather magic as you've probably noticed. outside of combat im pretty decent at living off the land, and survival stuff as well as some navigation, and while its not my specialty I'm not a terrible scout. especially with Fujin's help"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"So .... we should ... or shouldn't ... take the trail that would surely lead us to the village at some point?"* asks Selkie, his original question unanswered by the vocal resumes recently sounded.

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl shrugs. *"Hard ta get lost on a road, same with a shore. Could get ambushed either way since they popped outta tha sea afore. Takin tha road would mean more chances ta see fresh water. I vote ta not trod through this sand."*

----------


## Rithryn

*"I say we take the beach, easier to see'em coming."*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie looks to Tramp ....

----------


## Master K

Tramp bites her lip in thought. *"I think I'm with Sprawl on this one, I vote for the path. If Sandy was truly kidnapped like we think then I think the odds of finding her and/or the others sitting on the beach are rather small as composed to somewhere farther inland. Plus I'm kind of curious as to what we might find at that village. I can send Fujin to scout ahead for danger if needed"*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie asks Tramp .... as he takes up point with bow in hand on the path ... *"Can you speak with your familiar? Unless you feel its empathic fear of a situation, it really can't inform you of anything."*

----------


## Master K

Tamp shrugs, *"Well maybe not so much in words, he may not be able to tell us what is ahead so much as serve as an extra set of eyes, circle if he sees something,  I don't know. I just figured it might help avoid an ambush or something. I'm just puttin up ideas is all"*

----------


## lostsole31

Annoyed for some reason, Selkie begins stalking off on the path, and presumably the others follow him. The party travels for roughly a mile along the path that parallels the sea to the east and grasslands to the west, when they get to a freshwater stream emptying into the ocean, but also spongier ground. The path through is quite visible, but soon they find themselves entering a deep bog as the path now has to take more twists and turns because of the fetid land.

At a place where the stream widens to a strong brook, there is a smaller split-off heading to the south. Selkie can spot that there is some clearing to the south.

Do you recommend heading off the path into the deep bog to the south? or, do you recommend sticking on the path that slowly works its way northeast?

----------


## Rithryn

Pointing at the fresh water stream.
*"Rather than going further why don't we get water here?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie shakes his head. *"'Fresh' water is not synonymous with 'clean' water. Lots of decay in a bog means unsafe water ... unless we take time to purify .... and I don't have a pot to boil water in, nor have we the time. I recommend sticking to the path."*

Do you recommend heading off the path into the deep bog to the south?  or, do you recommend sticking on the path that slowly works its way  northeast?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Oi say we stick ta da path, less likely ta get lost."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party sticks to the path....

The pathway slips suddenly into a large green bog. Remnants of an old wooden bridge cross the bog, but only short timber platforms on either side remain, leaving just the pilings jutting from the mud.

What do you do?

----------


## Master K

Tramp will offer to try to cross and scout ahead

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie is fine with that. What about Sparkles and Sprawl?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl offers that it might be wise to tie a rope to whoever attempts to cross, but otherwise agrees to the idea.

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles shrugs.
*"Fine with me, I'm not good with balance and I'd sink."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Fine with me,"* says Selkie. *"But I don't have rope in my wan pack, and it's obvious the rest of you aren't carrying anything. But, truth be told, I'd recommend Sprawl over Tramp ... you're surer of foot, have more a weather eye for danger, and aren't wounded."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I ain't lookin ta steal someone's glory, but I don mind going first. I'm a good swimmer as well."* says sprawl.

----------


## Master K

tramp shrugs *"Go for it"*

----------


## lostsole31

Alright, Sprawl ... what do you do, and how do you do it?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl chuckles. *"Reminds me a jumpin roof tops back in port. Tha secret is ta let yer body carry ya, don't try ta stop, just keep bouncin."* Sprawl takes a few steps back to give himself a good running start then attempts to leap from pillar to pillar in a bounding stride, keeping his momentum going.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Acrobatics jumping with running start, if my math is correct if I were to start my move 10ft back from the edge for a running start, I should just be able to make it across in a double move with my 40' speed in a straight line of 10ft long jumps (not zig zagging). Can I take 10 on my jumps between pillars?

----------


## lostsole31

Going for speed, Sprawl clears everyone from his runway and begins. His  jumping - though not for distance - is perfect. His balance at full  intended speed on the top of a slime-caked pole that is limited in  surface area, however, is far less good. He lands on the pole but then  slides right off with inertia and is carried - in an ungainly Sprawl - into the next pole with a  painful *5* damage before dropping into the mire. Oddly, he is only half-submerged, though currently disoriented.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T21:* Tramp, what do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Tramp delays ...

*R1T17:* *"ooh ... Ow!"* Selkie says, trying not to laugh, and failing. *"Too fast, buddy. Come back in."*

*R1T16-14:* Just then, two shapes appear next to Sprawl in the water. Sprawl gets bitten on the left foot for *6* as something to his right bites him in the head for *4*.

*R1T6:* Sprawl,  normally a tumble into the water would have you disoriented, but the  strange nature of the mire you are in keeps you from having to spend  effort to right yourself. Still, you are half-submerged in a very thick,  swampy goop that threatens to pull you under. What do you do?

Tramp delaying ...

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl lets out a yelp as things bite at him. He shifts his stance to better flow with his aquatic environment, showing his sudden signs of aggitation and preparedness for combat before attempting to swim to the waters edge and pull himself out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Activate Barracuda Style
Withdraw action and move "south east" the the waters edge and attempt to climb out of the water and move 1 square away from the edge. Take 10s on swim and climb checks if needed. Point of guile to climb out.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Sprawl lets out a yelp as things bite at him. He  shifts his stance to  better flow with his aquatic environment, showing his sudden signs of  agitation and preparedness for combat. What he wasn't prepared for was  that his frenetic movement seems to cement him in place at first, and  then he only moves 5' southeast with his next exertion. An oversized  frog still manages to snap at him as he is pushing slowly away.

*R1T4:* Sparkles,  what do you do? Two large frog-like creatures and Sprawl are partially  submerged, but the frogs are having an easier time of things than  Sprawl.

Selkie on deck, Enemies in the hole, Tramp delaying ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles moves to the edge near sprawl drawing his cutlass on the way, jumping down and swinging at one.
*"Why are you guys always playing with animals?"*
*Spoiler*
Show

moving 20ft east 5 ft north and dropping to be east of sprawl the risky striking blue two handed while flying into a rage.
(1d20+7)[*23*] (1d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Sparkles moves to the edge near Sprawl, drawing  his cutlass on the way. He jumps down and swings while developing a  frothy rage, but it took him too much to get to this point. He shouts, *"Why are you guys always playing with animals?"* 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:* Selkie looks at what Sparkles just did. *"You idiot! You just jumped into quicksand!!!"*

Shaking  his head, he moves to the edge of what remains of the pier with bow in  hand and shoots at Red, scoring a hole in the frog's calf for *12 + 3 DEX*.

*R2T16-14:*  Red turns to the one that shot him and hits Selkie in the head with a  tongue, but the half-elf resists being pullled into the mire. Blue bites  at Sprawl.

*R2T6:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Selkie in the hole, Tramp delaying ...

----------


## Ostoril

*"A hand would a been more handy."* Sprawls quips to Sparkles as he focuses his attention on getting to the edge. *"Someone pull us otta here."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Continue moving SE towards the edge and attempt to climb out if movement permits, withdrawal if possible. Take 10s, use guile on climb if I get that far.

----------


## Master K

Tramp snarls at the frogs, calling on her storm ince more and summoning yer trident to hand she hurls it at the nearest frog before calling down lightning as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

 FA: unleash storm
FA: invest TE in storm
FA: Summon trident
SA: Throw trident at red [roll=ATK]1d20+6/roll]  *DMG* - (1d8)[*6*] + (2d6)[*9*]
Smightning strike on red if still up, targeting blue if red is downed. (Fulmiantion storm veil) (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* *"A hand would a been more handy."* Sprawls quips to Sparkles as he focuses his attention on getting to the edge. *"Someone pull us otta here."* 

Sprawl  says that, but his focus on living by his wits saves him, and he not  only manages to get to the edge, but crawls out onto the ground and  stands, thick mud dripping off of him. He is no longer in barracuda  style.

*R2T5:* Tramp snarls at the frogs, calling  on her storm once more. Summoning her trident to her hand, she hurls it  at the nearest frog before calling down  lightning as well. Her trident strikes Red for *6 + 9 electricity*, and as it goes limp, lightning finishes it off and it sinks below the mire.

*R2T4:* Sparkles,  your propensity to act on impulse and anger is probably what led to the  poor life choices that saw you get impressed into piratehood in the  first place. But now's not the time to worry about that. You are raging,  and there is a big old frog that is partially submerged next to you,  even as the mire you are in is trying to pull you under. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles swings wildly at the frog.
*"RAAAHH!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

Risky striking blue two handed. maintaining rage.
(1d20+7)[*16*] (1d6+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Sparkles swings wildly at the frog, just barely managing to catch it, but still doing *10*. He gives a cry of rage that starts out as *"RAAAHH!"*but ends with *"*GLRK*!"* as his focus on being a densely-muscled, thrashing stone-creature has him sink underneath the mire.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T17:* Selkie tries to aim for a sweet spot on the frog, and is succesful as his arrow strikes for *11*, causing the frog to go limp and go under. *"I'm not jumping in there to save him. So it's on him, now."*

*R3T6:* Sprawl, what do you do? The frogs seemed to have been dispatched, but now Sparkles has gotten sucked under the mire.

Tramp on deck, Sparkles in the hole ....

----------


## Ostoril

*"Irori, grant ma strength."* Sprawl says as he throws himself to the ground at the waters edge and fishes his hand around for Sparkles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move up a square, drop prone and attempt to grab hold of Sparkles, or give him something to grab onto.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* *"Irori, grant ma strength."*  Sprawl says as he throws himself to the ground at the waters edge and  fishes his hand around for Sparkles, but doesn't feel anything, and  moving his arm in the mire is much slower than he thought.

Unknown  to Sprawl, some several hundred miles away, his long lost mother  suddenly is given the strength to knead dough like she did twenty years  ago.

*R3T5:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Tramp will move to the pier and cast mage hand to try and sift through the water searching for resistance that might indicate the location of Sparkles. reporting said location if she find him

*Spoiler*
Show

MA; 5ft NE
SA; cast Mage Hand

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Tramp moves to the pier and casts _mage hand_ to try and sift through the water, but she discovers that the cantrip has no effect on liquids and semisolids.

*R3T4:* Sparkles,  do you continue raging? It is dark, and the world is pressing in on  your and pulling you down as you hold your breath. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Sparkles will angrily try to climb out of the river.
*Spoiler*
Show

maintaining rage

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles manages through pure force and angry verve to get to the top, and with Sprawl there he is hauled onto the muddy, subsident "shore."

*Initiative Ends!*

----------


## Ostoril

*"A bit more mud than back in port."* Sprawl chuckles as he lays and catches his breath. *"Bit slippier than I thought. Any otha ideas, or shall I try again, slower?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Actually, I think I might,"* says Selkie, *"but I doubt you're going to like it."*

Selkie then describes a plan where everyone goes where they don't want .... into the quicksand. But use the pylons from the previous bridge, traveling from pylon to pylon carefully as they all seem to be within arm's reach, slowly,  ... traveling in-between the "road" they create where the bridge used to be ... and always within reach of the person ahead and behind.

*"Trying to play balancing games and failing means you can't control where or how you fall, so I think that's our best bet."*

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl nods. *"As long as there's no more of them biters around, should be fine."* He looks disgustedly at the river. *"Slow an steady."


**Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sprawl will ready to follow the plan unless anyone objects.

----------


## Master K

Tramp has no objections to the proposed plan

----------


## lostsole31

It takes a bit, and the mire is very uncomfortable ... alien feeling to your sense of touch ... but in time you all make it across.

After a while, you exit the swamp, with the path leading to A small gathering of collapsed mud huts sits on the islands northern beach. The village has not been inhabited for decades, according to Selkie.

From here, you see the _Man's Promise_ a little over a mile out to sea, anchored as before.

Now what?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl quickly takes in his surroundings. *"Should look fa their source a water. A well?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Assuming they didn't know to boil the swamp water,"* says Selkie. *"Water goes from high to low."*

You see Selkie looking to the large tor to the east. *"Shall we?"*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I'm a city boy. Lead tha way."*

----------


## Master K

Tramp shrugs and nods her assent

----------


## lostsole31

Led by Selkie, the party heads easte and up the granite spur.

A glowering fist of rough granite rises from the jungle on the eastern end of the island. The Fist is approximately 50' high and is fairly easy to climb. Sparkles is your best climber, followed by Selkie, then Tramp, and finally Sprawl. Sprawl has a little trouble, but the others help him without incident.

The summit of the Fist commands not only a fine view of the sea and the Mans Promise (area *C1*), but also of the fields that form a break in the jungle (area *C7*), as well as the castaways stockade on the ridge to the west (area *C8*) that Sparkles is able to point out. An old beacon fire also sits atop the summit. The beacon is some 10' across and consists of trees, branches, and old ships timbers, but is unlit. Sprawl and Sparkles discover a store of six torches and a pair of tindertwigs in undergrowth nearby.

Do you take all or part of these things, or leave them here by the signal fire?

What now?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl gestures to the torches. *"Hopefully we won be ere long enuogh ta need these. No sense pissin off tha locals, less we got a reason."* 

Looking out to the stockade and the hill *"Guess if there anyone ere, they be there?"*

He thinks a moment. *"Guess we could light tha fire, get em ta come ta us?"* he says with a shrug. *"Think we got time ta trek ova there for water?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I think we don't have time to make a fire and hope someone comes our way,"* Selkie answers.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Well, we need a source a fresh water. One way or tha otha..."* he lets his thoughts trail off as he glances off at the Man's Promise. *"I says we go check ova by tha settlement then."* he points towards the stockade. *"But im a city boy. You see a more likely source? Or any signs of Sandara or Rosie?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie shakes his head and starts back down The Fist.

All follow?

----------


## Ostoril

Sprawl follows along.

----------


## Master K

Tramp follows as well

----------


## lostsole31

Selkie figures the fastest way is not the most direct, but otherwise you are taking too much time in a swamp.

That is to go back the way you came, including hand-over-hand in the mire along the bridge columns (sure everyone is excited about that), along the path all the way that seems to lead towards that stockade area. He estimates a nearly 7-mile hike over mixed terrain.

The party does its mixed march ... past the point where you came onto Bonewrack Isle.  Finally, the trail splits in two. One goes to the south to what seems like some type of cultivated fields to the south, and another path heading back up into the hills - your likely destination.

Selkie asks, *"Do we want to investigate south, or keep on task to go up to the stockade. The sun will set in about a couple hours regardless."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"Tha might be shelter at tha stockade, maybe even a warm bed an meal. I'd ratha take tha chance there ratha an sleep in a field."* offers sprawl.

----------


## Master K

Tramp nods her agreement *"Better to find shelter first, we can always investigate the fields in the morning"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Shelter?! Sleep? What do you think we're doing here? No, we're on the clock. We push through fatigue when we feel it,"* says Selkie, finally taking charge rather than simply offering suggestions, heading to the northern trail that leads up the hill.

The sun is now very low in the west when you see a well-built timber stockade that surrounds a small lodge in a jungle clearing. Vines wrap and strangle a great tree that rises next to the lodge, blocking light from above. Beside it is a bubbling spring.

----------

